# 2019 How is The Weather Where You Live?



## SeaBreeze

18F degrees by me for the first day of the new year,  was sunny all day but still frigid temps.  Had around 4 inches of snow drop yesterday on New Years Eve, so shoveling the sidewalk and walkways was first chore this morning.  I'm in Colorado.


----------



## RadishRose

55 F was the high here in CT and sunny! 25F tonight.


----------



## Marie5656

Here in western New York State, we had a pretty heavy wind storm over night.  Started here about 2 or 3 AM, went for rest of night.  I did not go out today, but saw a few branches down.  I did hear there were power outages and some wind damage in other parts of the county.  Yesterday it was raining and warm. Now it is in the 30s out.   I am just glad there was no snow with the wind.


----------



## Buckeye

Cool and rainy here (Phoenix area).  High today was about 50, low tonight approaching freezing.  I gotta move further south..


----------



## Butterfly

Really bad winds all night last night, and more snow early morning and rest of the day.  High got all the way up into the low 20s.    They are telling everyone to stay off the roads.


----------



## Warrigal

Hot and humid in Sydney and has been for the past week. 
Currently 85oF and humidity 60% at 2.00 pm
Even hotter where I live because we don't get any sea breezes.

Too hot to go outside and very hot in bed at night.
Drains the energy levels.
Can't wait for cold winds from the south to arrive.
We call them  'southerly busters' or the 'Wollongong Doctor'; Wollongong being a city just south of Sydney.


----------



## Furryanimal

Quite mild for the time of year-but gloomy.


----------



## moviequeen1

After the high winds that rolled thru WNY yesterday,some areas south of city had no power,winds subsided
It was a cloud/sunny day temps in the 30's after a early high of 50.
I agree with Marie,it could of been worse if we had snow
Today,cloudy temps in 30's


----------



## Pappy

Beautiful sunrise and high of 81 degrees here in Florida. :love_heart:


----------



## IKE

Cloudy....light breeze....23º.


----------



## Mike

Cloudy, dry but cold, 4C at noon.

Mike.


----------



## Warrigal

Weather here is like...


----------



## jujube

Very warm, low 80's, shorts and flip-flops weather.  We might be getting a cold snap, though.  Wind chill might get down to 65.  Time to get the woolies out.


----------



## sarnialass

It is a bit chilly here today, but just above freezing and no frost, thank goodness.


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny here , but just above freezing!! Cars are all frosted over... so it must have dipped below during the night


----------



## moviequeen1

It will be a partly sunny day here temps in the 40's
I'm loving it since we have no snow Sue


----------



## IKE

Clear....calm....28º.


----------



## Pappy

Low 70s today and showers may happen.


----------



## IKE

Clear....calm....40º.


----------



## Gary O'

all day

all night

with a broken sky, there's hope







but

keepin' a fire


----------



## moviequeen1

When I took my morning walk at 6:30,temp was 22 ,was refreshing,no wind of snow
A storm will be rolling thru all of WNY later this morning bring rain,freezing rain,snow,sleet,wind temps in the 30's
Tomorrow,a balmy day rain temps in the 40's


----------



## hollydolly

Windy, cloudy  and threatening to rain....


----------



## IKE

Overcast....breezy....55º.


----------



## Keesha

That’s a fine looking woodstove you have there Gary. I love our woodstove . A good fire brings much warmth to the family homestead. 

Its -9 here this morning.


----------



## Gary O'

Keesha said:


> That’s a fine looking woodstove you have there Gary. I love our woodstove . A good fire brings much warmth to the family homestead.
> 
> Its -9 here this morning. View attachment 61073



-9 is a crisp walk
Good show

Yeah, our earth stove is our most valued asset in season
No better warmth than a woodstove


----------



## RadishRose

Cold, 25F partly sunny.


----------



## Fyrefox

January weather in my state has so far been highly variable, even within the course of a single day.  It can start out below freezing with frozen precip, but make it up to the lower 50's by afternoon...


----------



## ClassicRockr

Now that we have our Christmas Tree down, and the front of our fireplace clear, we can have a fire sometime soon. Kind of amazing that there are apartments and homes in Florida that have fireplaces, but they do.


----------



## RadishRose

Light dusting of snow this morning but now at 40F, there's fog.


----------



## Trade

Sunny and a pleasant 67 degrees at 1:30 pm.


----------



## Ann

Sunny here in Colorado in the mid 40’s with a beautiful blue sky.


----------



## Falcon

Cold, grey and breezy.    I feel  like I've  been rode  hard  and put  up  wet.  Yuck !


----------



## moviequeen1

Today snow showers here in Buffalo,maybe will get an inch,areas south of city will get more which always happens
The ski area operators will be happy to get the snow,temps today in the 30's.


----------



## IKE

Clear....calm....29º.


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny, but feeling quite icy in the air   ..5 degrees C


----------



## Tommy

Calm and 34 degrees with heavy, wet snow falling.  So far, this has been a poor excuse for a New Hampshire winter.  :winter1:


----------



## charry

cold and sunny here today in sussex UK..


----------



## RadishRose

41F/5C partly sunny


----------



## NanDee

Dreary looking day at the moment - maybe brighten up a bit later .


----------



## moviequeen1

We finally have a couple of inches of snow here in Buffalo,temps in the 20's
I'm wearing long under wear today since its a bit nippy outside Sue


----------



## ClassicRockr

Northeastern Florida, at 8AM this morning...…….41 degrees and there is a "wind chill" as well! Who would ever think it would be THAT cold in Florida? Do people really move to this area to have 41 degrees? Actually, we've seen a daytime high of 45 before. Florida...…..no, Colorado...…..yes, or colder.


----------



## CeeCee

Well it’s only 48 Right now in Fresno with dense fog.


----------



## Trade

It was 39 this morning with a forecasted high of 58.  That's what is passing for a cold snap here this winter. However the average low for this date is 40 and the average high is 60. So this winter's cold snaps are when the temperature gets down to about normal. The rest of the time it's been above normal. More evidence of global warming as if we needed any.


----------



## Trade

ClassicRockr said:


> Northeastern Florida, at 8AM this morning...…….41 degrees and there is a "wind chill" as well! Who would ever think it would be THAT cold in Florida? Do people really move to this area to have 41 degrees? Actually, we've seen a daytime high of 45 before. Florida...…..no, Colorado...…..yes, or colder.



As a native born and long term resident of Central Florida I can tell you that 41 degrees is not at all unusual for Florida, especially up where you are in Jacksonville which us Central Florida natives don't even consider to be part of Florida. To us Jacksonville is for all intents and purposes considered to be south Georgia. 

:tongue:


----------



## gennie

Sunny and 70.  Slight breeze


----------



## Manatee

It was a bitter cold 54 this morning.


----------



## Tommy

My sympathies, Manatee.  After a low tonight of 8F, we're going to enjoy a sunny, balmy high of 14F tomorrow!

 :tongue:


----------



## Don M.

Light rain right now....scheduled to change to snow in the late afternoon, and overnight.  We may get as much as 8" of snow from this storm, which would make it the heaviest snowfall in the past 5 years.  I put the rear blade on the tractor yesterday anticipating that I may have to spend some serious time tomorrow, or Sunday, clearing the driveway....oh, well, it's Winter.


----------



## CeeCee

Not bad but rain is coming, but we need it.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Light snow with a little rain mixed in and 35 degrees here in Co.  Grass and vehicles are white, but sidewalks and streets are mostly wet and slushy.


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday,was a beautiful but cold day,high was 22,we have about 3 inch of snow 
Today,a bit warmer temps near 30 which will feel like a 'heat wave' especially if there is no wind Sue


----------



## IKE

Overcast....drizzle....35º.


----------



## Don M.

We got about 11" of snow through this morning, and it is still coming down lightly....the morning news said this is the 4th heaviest snowfall on record for this area.  It looks like it will continue until late afternoon....I will probably spend most of tomorrow digging out.


----------



## SeaBreeze

We got several inches of snow between yesterday and today, not snowing right now though, around 36 degrees.


----------



## PopsnTuff

Luv those pics SB....its 32 degrees here and snowing heavily....expecting at least 2-3 inches or more.....yay...I luv snow * * * *


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## IKE

Overcast....breezy....29º.


----------



## Tommy

6 degrees, calm, and gloriously sunny.


----------



## Sunny

https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,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 Tl5ufo6erx8vP09fb3 Pn6/8QAHwEAAwEBAQEBAQEBAQAAAAAAAAECAwQFBgcICQoL/8QAtREAAgECBAQDBAcFBAQAAQJ3AAECAxEEBSExBhJBUQdhcRMiMoEIFEKRobHBCSMzUvAVYnLRChYkNOEl8RcYGRomJygpKjU2Nzg5OkNERUZHSElKU1RVVldYWVpjZGVmZ2hpanN0dXZ3eHl6goOEhYaHiImKkpOUlZaXmJmaoqOkpaanqKmqsrO0tba3uLm6wsPExcbHyMnK0tPU1dbX2Nna4uPk5ebn6Onq8vP09fb3 Pn6/9oADAMBAAIRAxEAPwD2fJpwNBFBHy/TmlYBeowe9eeapMkPxOhR4EcTm3XLr9xhkhx79vevQieOO9eceNGWLxtpdwGAZVgYgj0lI69uKGNHdSXEjMN0bK27Yy49enNVrnTIZYAkSGNw25XLknIOc5PNW5nEm/G5WiYMc8HAOSKYWlMkbEgIB8/oM9KAOd0e5e11CS2mbbBbFgmVx833cD3wM/pUGt3Ah1GO9KNMsYDoY1BYEjGQDx27 tU7y3/tTW57Zp2VJJXwoPHXPH PbrTr6C naB57CR4YpVGxFH7yM46hjkY456H60mNMoWlykWtSyTFkaWJWQyoE3Hbzgjjpkc8Z9K0L66ea009AJG3OvHl9fkI57qeSaw9TfZrZa2eSS1iDAsyYCgZEmQ3QAP8AiOa04izWNjPG8RtWl2/unLKpUHGT69 O/fpSQx/huNESwgkuCpt7YtJFKOjkDfgd8YwRzySO1dAI7Ke1WK3WQxTszIYxw2cj5fYcH/Gub0CCW4sY53WDm0YrPODjrncccZJOTnnvVmHWNR0bS5QUW82RqqT8BISyrgZHUZyOMnOM0CsatlapaW8sEUAhisg287yxd 2C3bHP6VevCYLOOOFsSSZSInkk4xn1981RtBDY6DaXd3M7Kdgm4wGy2CT3xzntxUI1CW uZpYreSMwx7Ld5sYbJJJAzliQABg 9MDZt38u32LhvlVemOdo/wAamB2MqDLbVCjnn/PFZmm3Mk9zcptLyQKG6jA3DODz2HStKzhndvtU6tE7qR5W4HAzwT7496Yh HIXIAY9eaw/EnhceIEtD9o8iSCT7 3OUONwHoeODXRrhpGAB X5en504pQIpxWkVvbx28KBIolCoo7AdKkEQHrTsETEKmMkbmc9fTFPkhLYIZgV5 U4zQA0IR0zQ6/uZP8Acb RotkuSX86JE bjDZyO1STJtt5jx/q26/Q0AR26/6LB/1zX Qqbb9aLVCbWH2jXp/uipdhzjBpgRhacBTwlKEoAZtpdtP2 1G2gBuBTWFZh8TaL9qa1jvlmmVtjLCjSbW9CVHWtIl/NCLET8pJYnAB7Cl1AYy5qIwFzgdfWiQagtz8kFu0BGP9dhgfXGMVVuNLvb9v3141miMQn2V8s6cfeJHH4fnTAV40SRUaRQWzjn05rOvJ7LR7a4uQ8kwD7miiXcxJPOAOvXNa9ro8FsSWlmuGyNpnIO3HYYH/AOuporC2t3LwW0MbnqyRgH8xQM5aLxPZao0VtpsM73EhOWaJlEPuxx6 laEWn3d1K41NbWW24KQgFgDwd2SK3vLo2UCIRkUtSbaaRQA2q95G81lPFGxDshAwf0/pVkio5A3lvsOG2nBzjBxQBeNJTsGkA60AVPNWKcQux fJjJHHHUfWsrUPDtpqWuQ391vfyYxsi2jaxBPXucZ6VrX1uZoNyJG00fzReaOA3Y57VjW2oSIHlnuEeZ5CNquWjDcKdvQgbgOPr2pDNYIrbVYksc7Wzg4 tV4vMjjliZmYxAIwZOvo5I68enpU0EkU1hHKZYpBtDl4zwRnqOciuf1mw1XThPf2mpO0TfMyMBlSTnd0wRz0FAIlktHs7mW4hSGSaF4/n24GSpLcdgQcflWdqniOO40wTJOkCNJ5EhST542BBIGRhhj8etQ2 qS2i3EU2qWm24LzqY2Bk3KuAEGME5XuOPfNZliv9sQ28dtfCJ18x5opY9oBYk5wRyTgdcgc tJsaRoeJJobnw z2eWWKQMboyDbIfuHA7kg88AU271SObTbgwOkUQSPZavFsKtyWx6g56dhzSWF3p1vZx6bJcpI8vyXTRwM6OnUY2nAYcDPvULaoj A7yyuomlvrBNifJ8wI 65zz0xk9wcUICLw9axanpdraQ3F1GJYlLwRf6tQSNxGThuOMHke a6fV7W2tI1SOb7EJ3UP5YL/dYbSAPu8ntxXN6VdWcPh62gAy8dsryPboSUcncW9c7iv/fNPgvdV1TbLPPPNb28YMu1VR2bI3KR124PJH1oGzU8SPPqu6KKW2OmtCwklLfMw5zjsRkKMngH8a58Z1C2aQpLbW9nMqCY3AbyZCp5OM5HTkdqWW e1KvZzKNPQ/Z1Yp8kqbixQgnODkHPpUC6usUXk2BstPWKBtzHcySP1wB79gffmpGbWlK9hefZJLmK087b 9zuM2WLPj0GARk tdZc6xaR3EcCyBjKSu9ORHgZycdsVw1jY6v4g1GC5t0WN3tQstxcIFCqeNhA7gZ4Hsa6rw54Qi0RxITFcNLG4maRDuLE9sngY6jvVITXc3LeMojkziZWbcmAOF7DPf6027vrSwCG7uY4d du89cdamCJAkMCg4UYRe5AHFOms7a5RRdW8MwXP sUNj1xmqIMuTUdGukJ/tK2cbDx53BGOOK04WSaFJI3R0YZDIcg/Q1gz2dqEvYIrS2hnjfy4lA XaRzx6HuK0NIlij08s3kxxruZmjPyDnHHoMUAWDpwd3aSaRtxB7DHtnFSXSFLC4C8BYm6/Q1aUg9CD0NQ3w/4l13/wBcX/8AQTQA63XbbQgD/lmv8hTyXDgBCVPVsjiiEfuIv9xf5CpMUAIaTFPxSYoAZyD7UtOxRj2oAgigitUYW8McQPJEaBcn8KjvpJoNOuZodoeOFnG7kZAyOKuYFRXY/wBCuf8Ark//AKCaAK1gss2n2ss7DzXiVn4x8xGTxVoIAOpP1p0f pj/AN1f5UuKAGbaQrUlIRQBGRSEVIRSYoAiIppFTFaaVoAh21DcHZaTt/diY/8Ajpq0VqC7heWzuIkA3vEyjnuQRQBRg1yGbG Flz1beMVcXVLT/n5TP 8K4VpdP/tA2ZsA8oPyyxPhWGccZ561prbtbDKLdw/gHH9aQHYrKj8hlI tc3rGlWV2rbcw3cEqDzoiPMZCQR1IBH8sVFHfMpAFxbSn 68eD mP5VV1eeS5jjkWAJNGDiZHJ2jHIAPQ 9A0XrHUhYzX0WrzQkHj5F XaMguc4HJ7DpV/Sb631nRoDE86u8b4dlI 6cHJHGORxnJHNecx3Op3LN9lvZrpsHcjxgEhVyQ2cYGTjjg59afHqXmaTDHBbXsDx/vXtYRtikOMEgcZAxnHQk tIqxsJp1zZ6xdpJCj2ZYJ5NqEDEKNxCZ6j1HWsZtTF0wuPsiPcPcJCREjLJgHAJb7v8ACuccA89zWrYx2dporTW7s13JMSqvb7fmXAY7GPy8HGcgEVkXiC3k8 ywwndhBC3zEA9XB4JBzknsccHNAG1YW rzoNO0jyQLeRpFvVcFVDZwpGMvgcc grH1W3uU1m8n1ELLcv5Jf7OvIchQRtz1BAJHcN36V1M8FldfZrr 2LtLW5iCCaFFjPqFBUDgjd78Vz/ii1isvMf 0ZLhrQCVmuIcSMSQBg4G4Y/PHWkxXKumw28lup1WG8eOQuYDE yRnc/LsHXk8frUh8NatPEJrB7dYZZWjdZJirNzkrz1Hy4OOpz2rPgv4LWy3SSQebcA7bnzWL2y5wAijlcZBI5PX2rSGsahZ6lYxWjwpb70dAMKJmxjOCc4I7EjFCG7h4i0sQWsN5qNuyQySCBWjlCnH8GwYxtA65GeK5yAbrlporhIJEXzGjPGzjHUjJIBzj8K0dVvdR1t/PuHV0ik3kRuW8tQcDIx1zgZ6/hSM1tdzrHfxSrBIm1p1YtyxBMmOoHJHPekykegeA4XbSXup71bveHC7RGpUAjb2yRnnmugm1Wxhsnu2uYzEu4ZVgfmHVR71zej6/4fj0y6t9GR0a3iaVoUGHZ8YyueCe/oDXM6F4e1LW2hZW26ZEQ4JO1m3OWO08jIPU4ANUtETa7ud/ot6 rBb6SJkRh/o4OPukfNkjjOf5VryMFQ5BIPy8DPX271iPZ3mk6VHHbkSJbPuUJw7Lk5JHTv75yauSY1LSUO7yLgqs22T70bD1AOPb0pks4XxHeX0smGs/JaJhvl8tiyqDkMx6/gBz0zTtF1SwtdJFo29k5bzYkUbB2 U8856YyOlN1LVr6xm zxJ5148iB5opAxUANkegHfP9ais5bO uHhS8hluGkVp/LBAl7MqAcDrgkc8ZxQI9A0mWX7KiXFzHPO7H7ibNqj1HXt/TtVnUfl0q8PpA/wDKuP8ADNxNZyXl5c XsGI/vY2qOhGTkAL3PU9hXTT3P2rQb2658qSBzFkYyuOuKYGjEAIYx6Iv8qfimxYMMZGCCi9/aqOuS3UGkSy2bMs6sm3aAScsARg/WgDQxS1wp8S69ZnbcwA46 bbMv6iuj8P6ydatJpXjSN4pdmEbIPyg5pKSYWNaiiimAVDd/8AHlcf9cn/APQTU1RzoZbaaMYy8bKPqRigB0f qj/3F/lTqRRtRR6KB lLQAmKMUtJmgBDSEUuaKAEppFO25owPWgBlNxSXFzb2qeZPMiIO7Gs288TaTZIzPdxsQNwUMMn6ZpAc3HZaNceJIrmDUY5Ekid/LVgdpDKRkjnGT lXruy1hnZrG8tpVB 67H6 lW5PCun29/aCJQQ3mDbKAwB25449qJ7JrG5hkfT1AyULW7DBB6HHHfjFAHPTXupBdlxaK5B5eNty/8AfPWoredZ2KCFlfusQYH8hXUKbuNwyXkUNv02TxfMD mPzp95YXd1a WLmONpGUie2iCttzkgc8gjvTGefa7FPaySBLW5YyfKJc5bP3uQBjAI7ms SffcRLLI80Ubj97krhu4GM9zkDpnt1r0o HNOV5D5d0kkqum8zswUNwcZP5elNu/Cdjf3AmJYMtuYEQMVVTxhuuQeO31qbFXR5lcaiks6cTMpI/dzbXkQgdSR05wdvU4q5fIsv2fVVuxNEokV1LEMBxk4bqOnQ8YqVPs l6ktq7C7QyhvtbwjDS9CpHQEnoTzVqx0S2mZVuLlSsrSeVE dsbDgo/fJ6jPJx0qVcbaMpbqdVt4bnUCttGPKdB90NyWIGe euOB0pdRWWfQWL25KiBlW7Ry3I4HBxg4zx1496VPJgnNwVa4RTvLAKxiH97ceRzxx9KTV7M2cJNxMkjIhlng2BnCnpxnC8kAnrT3EynI88rRSJFLasIQI1EYJjUcAgsOSe5/KrlvqFnbyYubeS5Uy7mdSR1Ugcexwc1RRWtrXyl8uV2iLKJQ7R467kPQe/p2ptmkrXRuHvJZNqnfI7EFRkfwnnkdMdTSGy3CGuYRapfoLNCPISVwm5Fd45znAz349zUEUNzfE RYyNsjEki7vLbnOWwOq9OD35x3qG7toLdY9 4QHMgYMrEf3ckAhST2NJdveHAeSa3kKYjiiBDMpPAJzxgDv156UAjUM0Cz21jcwwWluylZWG4zxsR97GBxwcA8HrWtGunaZdxDSL7UVuZNtu8hfbHGrfxsDwOwwO/NclLrGpy3KS3Uu8xxCJZHjDboz06jDN6e9T2t0tvYyNbCae SQNHJJHuVkB6j 6R09xQB6nfTSwfZ4zM88kcm2W6LsFII 6AO/X8utYcN sYuLa0uBN5cYlM8s5USEk5UEcj1zniqVopt7M6tJd28IkHmMUZmQHuBkfOcnrjrn6VmX73a2Jt45ciWcyyMh2o64GQR1wQB eKtEGpqdpDqUSQTQrBeCHah85QgCk49SRlgSe9YemabczalGst9HKkZJlWKV0kDEgttDAeue3WmnxHcWjvPfWVn9rjRFkjki5RC20YIPAwelbN1qVle77pTHFMSqbcfMi9sn69B1NAiyt5BqF1aXao4Kgq2XUoCCdwA67jgHkc9R1NdC2qyNYI0oil 1oywQD92Wj4xzyB154HNcra2VpZmC4l1K2njCqZAFxNGoJGVGfUYz1rqreO vZbe50z7JcWQDiVpIgXRgRhQDgHIOe2KAOsjVliRWADBQCAOBxTLmJpoHiGQWAwcZwQcj VOiScL 9lR2OOiFMfqad 9DceXj3JpgKWY564PaoI4THeyusYCSRpkgYG4Fh eDU4Z m6PP408N2JXP1oAQKemKXGe4rK1W6utOK3NvmWEkiSI5Ygnow7geuKqaXqj3qgW6TSQyZbzXATaM pPPGBwM9zSuB0GBSVWn1KytYmkluYgq9gwJ/AdTWXN4w0eGPe9wwz0Gw5/Ki4G7zSYrjrn4j6VGcQw3Ex9sD tZNx8R7x8i2sEjB 6ZGJNMD0Y8DnArF1O98QRuU0vS7CXGT5lze7Rj6KpOfb9a4Kbxlr1ycfao4lPTZj grIkuro5Ml443cnZ8ue/XNK4z03TtUu7f7R/bl9p8kgK7IrONh5Yxkgk5Lc9xgY7U678YaNaHDXIY iDNeUSvC4xI7yf7zs/PfjNRGOJR8qMB/wBc9v8AOi4jvNR ILlh9gtmAU/MzKCG/E1hXvjbV7tiqzxwJu3fImD f9K50KuM7goHX5s/pUsSxk5VZJT22pxQMsTXxujuuLyeZzz1NQqI8/JA7NnPK55q2gcLlbaJD/elfJ/KrMEEsr7TdPz/AAwJj9aAPW5o3eWwO/eY5DvbGM5RhnHbmsnxBqgtQliXWOSdcB5k3IRuAIB7n8cjrW60kayKhcqznC /esTUrOx083Os3811cKOfKb5gOcqFAGeKYIx7e7v/AO0o1upY76GKQxztkNGinAB65PHP1NW9Q1mwNzbx2bRPArMJni UxYHBBz0zj2NZ91oTXlzd3z28NjFKhjUoeJCedzDuMYHQHPNc5c2MUHkK8cirFFxLJJgrlSx4HUMRnj26UtRnW3viyK20y3ukgud0u0N5gB2swyOcYIzxmqep KLYQxzpcyYflYvKKMcHGQc44PBB9RXILeYTzpIU8uNhthZN0eO7dfXnAqjeO0nmtCWuJ3YMGUYRGHRQM9xjJ7VN2NI0pLo6fby203nSTXAJZLqLf8pGVYnOG5GM5zj8KpLctqFys1xFLYwTQqD5b4QkHgEZyCWGM9B7VotCbzS/tGn2kMilFRY7iXLADHzKO3PvnFQ/2c1gba8mnhnu2JX7PLMzKFbgMSBkEEHGCR6jvQA OyurnTJJ55pFMbmVIMKAg4Ugnrk9Rjg496j1KeZLXy7KZWMybmV5lkUknG1s8kd8960bS2lfSI9QhCTNuKtE S2T1ZCT0wRwex9sVganFFbaRr1tc27W95FCnlkEfNAxypHJPBzzmgC/pGqLLYW2m6glvJo9gz7vLIVZP7qgHqBnhQece2KSeGwvNQikNuLCynZtoEq5XB27nyfx74rP0/RXOgPfTW262ijCIABzIPmJz7A4pqLdXM8dyjhGuACR1Udvx6dOPxoAuMLlJ5YrWTMrSsREnzpLIOhB78AZOOOlQ296kUyRX9tcyXcMjySEna7joFfn7vORj0prW135MkflEyTOzOY3G0jnJBOD17DFVmksrMxXH vu0bKx7m8sjH3i33ic5GM4xQNHVMdNupnU2skCRqG8xiJE5 793Dcj14yDzXP3NrbW89zcxTMksEjAll3IpB2hdv0710MniZIWjT7FEI22yr5bMjbQBk5PXk9CeOtTNHbeJrRBLdxyAucKtsAQGBBBYAEkHnPQ/kaZKZzcNxeapHm4gjuVRilukTmI47k4yDx2PbPSp9PtbuS S3M627GKSSRXOXWEg4znkAn1wTj61eTQZtBlm1GC1EktupVm37UkBx8yoOnPr tSXKIC9teK82o3AD7oTsEh6ANz0zxj8aEKXkcbfWukLp7zR3lw19D5f7qUkcDknOOcEjryTUH9rx3l6DbNMpvnjieKSLIRgQu5SvfPP4mqF9PIrzwLAYSSHkQqrOCOAC3XrwRW54bh0q01G2eUQXRgiBKgMR5oUs5HQEgdCe/0qhHU6focVjbJH5he5lZmRAmxpAvXg9euPfHWuwt9SubPVm0smCS3jZdrqvJbGdrbRzjufauQtpI721 0ozSsudhuo/3qEjChD0Ix69P1q9pdtqASOMwrBJMvz3EMmX4yCBngHn1JPrSYHpLXkETbXuYFYcnc4BrNufFWk23MlypAHVFLc leWXgn 2Sob6V41bhipB/EHvUS2G9siR5P945pDPQLn4g6ZG2YoGkI7swH8smsi5 JM7f8e9nCnXllLfTrisO30iaQ/JEi/wC9VlNAvXnQn7M21g2Dkg4OegpiNbTPEGv63K6iF/KKbllSHag59cfN Bq1b/2hJL5VylnsPyPGeDv3EblU8gN79D61RvdY1TTb2MOBI74CgHamAOgHYVWt4NTeG/lFwqXHnmSIyMG43EldxGcdgPXmhgQakiQW0EDmdTEXikSI/KxzkZYgEnt HpWdGhZcxQIM/wATGtWPEd2t3q8T3EVxEJVuEAyegBb37ZrJuFumvSsGILd8mJpCFYrnofbP50hksdpdXERbkYYjDYUD tM/s1QpkmlQqpwdqnA pPFFxJPFdxrc3ClSu/MTkKe3UDPvTwhnufIiiwUUPIGfCsD0IJyTRYZD9igLbVjeU5/hOf5U9PD95L/qrZV95QAP5k11OmWd1PZqy7URflB 9ux1OOK1U09h5SySgGT7ueOM4zx70xHEDwteDBe8t4h325/yaenhaLgmeaX17CvRI9AhQ7pAJGH8I4z NXYrS3iZVS3iDdfmO40WEed23hBpWxDaFz6sTx dbVt4GnZQJ7hIk/uoSTXa7iDy3UcDFKCMY5pgc5D4R0y1G RXmf8AKhJ4rSZ0SE2ag4wUKg/ViMH866Sk68E0rASD0pSgbBYA45HFOGB/9ek3Zb6UwKWoaRZ6p5Zu0ZjHnbtYr1 lc9rXh zggs0eeR4FLRxQyTBCXPK4bsB82fb6V1hfnv6D61l3uljUkure/ld7OVlOxW2kEcEZ9DxxQNHDXOgXkccrnTlvIIQwUhduyPOAVXow43cYPsazrLShPa2IgmjtnuLsxtAjbWIC9x6EAnB5B4r1KO/t9gSCTzBH8mEUsRjtgD2rgbq6sUumNrceTqq3kj b5Q5Q8/Nk8YXnnv6E1LKRirpNoi3DxzyzJCzeU8UIBjReDx149xzzVC4sBpz3UMsMolAUJJIy7Is8gtj 8Ox/nVuA26LqlxEl1a3kwKebyQ5ZuxJ 6QMnvg/nNa65bWl3K97Y2zxR2xhCRqVaZsD5mY9Dgd/bHNIbHSNaalbWVno0IjMMQYzM7oyOBgsQBjGO4 lUfE5hmtra1uw8VyrxpcMw2siEYaNAfvLwGwQMcHmq0t4NRm86F42uYXCxyecV3RY 6UAx075yDzjiorvWBftb3ULYb5hKnliX5ehJPpgY5x7HFFxHQ6dPbXOgR GVRPtkhPLOSY9zFi2BxnHp0/GsOZYrO SIWsM32CVkaKQmMPk538ZyAPm vFJbg212l/ZwTpaj5j8 392BjG48jPoe3FVL25tWVJLaSIQhyyIoDYLHnDAcL9ev0oAkvdQKz3RRrZYpcu0Ecm5dmcjnHy uB0zWna2 i3tm/wDaLFJBtiSRPvOCAPkHJwPUj8eK55VFxIDDGTHFhMJhgOMliMcj/CtzR7O7muINQsLH 0EjYq1wg3IoB5VQTwRjHPegGdBp8 nJE9rqVxaSJMgWOWaEM0n8JAxjJxj3GDzV/SZNMW7bS7BZ0jgT980znzFzyAB1AI7nqazNcd5tIk8uGFJrXe8WGxuJH3cEdifXrUN3byzrFPFM97M6hZXSPyyy/eIYj5Tzt/XjrTJE8XXUj3aRxXszR VuVUABZc5GewweO5qHU5lsptPu/syy3ESqTJkl9g65HfA6HPUmr nQW0tvjWY7V72Nd0TuFUKCcYBHcntkjvUuvWl/LYyWyF9QtAD5ikD5RgDMe1egOeM07Bc4rWrWLWGfUYLZo2lYPc7mAcdWXBzwG9Oxrmru6f7ZAkarHHAzIREOmW Y8df6iuy8NtBe6hdWd44Ek1vHAM8CMqSF rZWobbw9abHs7me4nuppRuMMXlxlmJAY5OdvXvz VMkv2l3LdXkOn2QEcDWyu/mAYiYrgg57nP6/lc0bzYbYafqbqZ2lU XLKQEfPzEHGQcEcdDWU2nSWetTELI8IusSEqNyhQNpBPXA5x0rqrGCGe6U6mqX1xwsd0BywBON4HQjpnofWkMYqWdpO41C6 0v1CheGHrkcmr0V5YqQbTTbls8DbHtBP41tZstLtyRbxrJt SKJBvY9gB9azdA1O41a4murm5jEUcpjWNYTGS2B1z6cjBxS8xle4vbtFA xxRFiFRZWLsxPTApnkatOuXvBCvdI1CEexzzXQa1H5VvFNMi7Fb58H58dcLyP5iuVj1m1gkU3tlPHFGdqNJN5oxzyynnPqefrQgM28nms7yKb55pVlGBP8Ac3dMkjsOO1VZJkfWQz3LXNsj7tqPt/3sfiCAemOOtact9Z6pl9TBtlz8roFzzkg 3GBUGm28MOoyRpcQTxW8RltJHi aMuTyf7xJB4HTr6UxEOnW9xa3Tv5E wSh08xsq69QcA5X6Hjv9LWsRT3itcNB 9AIkk85V2oOgC9D3B6mr7a9J5bslyImht9w8v8AiJIIGxhz6dT6VKLeCGOdLlDK7biG2ADkA7VB4Yccjj86AOPlljjREwN wBW8wjZnuPU9vardqv2y tzvZ3mbYuRxwvy9Ogz37/SuiubjT447k6c6QYhG R7fcz55Bzn7o9APzrnVvHjmt5XIZvKZS7DIVm55xjIGO1IpHQ GNSaO killIMTtGYnJYswyBtPQA47ituDXbgeXd6jHDHafKULDaRkZwCOSRz2xiuBe6mS7aVZlBcby CTkdsY9vrQ8soht3YRGPPK5JB5z69PXFMLHrsOrWM4Ux3Ee0kgHcOcdapza8olWK38qaRXxJHu baehHr1B leVqSbomZXFpJnYYmypPYn05/QVraRd29lfT77to7JFDRPj5t5OOv1zQ2Kx6bBcrcR bCqsh98HPuMVIXlIztRT JrkZNca21OAz3sf2dlIGMMEU9zg5/HmtK112K7ErRNA6qcrhyCF9wf5igLG4WJGDn/AIDQduO e2Qa50 IfsFvi5QMVXdlH3dsgH/HpVoa9FIkRWaEeaoZQDkn1A75piNc3tsCQZ05zjDdcdcGudn8SXdlrFxFLtks2DFH24EYAHJPTJz0rg47x7ZkSG7Y abygAVkPHUg8e459qfHMyxeazrPEJvLf5yZBkHJI78faouWkdTd NpWvoI4oytjI zzgMFuOQoIz14JqpJ4uieF3ktnRQxRfMmCrj1Izx9cVgJPpqzyM82oxxKVbDSZVwSM5I5XOSOv41E89hFuNq8tmiBlYPiRZGz3LcgY9Ov1oGaI8TX8O6yO025UfvEfe0inGSM x7dayFvjCbiTTYVVJm 9t2sw6ZIP TSW1zem9zHeW5dVBWXgF1IOB0AXAHQ0hnJt440uUkMXCKCuwscZJPfPp0H1pAVHIRHa6mZI3kG/LMzNJnIxjqcdPSpNqJbuWcugJaONFG8JjgyDpn6YIqzNY3iWp822smTzFkjlBIZT0289T75pP7OFstzcXV1HDcWjeaLQsGbaB1BHf29qYitPJaTRxNDaoyMc Z5mfmXGGA6HB lQ6g8bB5QXsruJM/IjBc5JGBxuHGcHI lPkWWeRZ7oq8rfOrseMAZz0Fb3h4WMRukurVbo5BeWWTIUn7hEbDGe2ck/nQBnaZpb634WTVtQvrNbjaJygVgyqTkBk6E8VlSSyiH55o57eRtmQoIjbtkdVPtXUppOjwPbWsOpXbzGRR5TwjdK3PygqOwPPYVsDQ7OWFtNuc3TxITERCUWPPIOV5PGAc5PemK5wyWlnd6ilh5rRC5fy28tGjDNno/f2GOOc810tk15Fa2wuQY7EZWZPKCyYViByp5xjGcAkfnVi7tLEWqW32OOO3mwouod7ykK33QSAe3Qmr63MRU/abEvBDLsim8zcHz93IPA5x6gEChIGyvB4g0q2uxFKk7C6cLCWwWG0YOeeTkk/hRdXunx SllAfs7ud7tafICSAXC5GckZz7 maLWXTbeOcX1ssRklaRpdgbDA4HOfvHPQYHPrmqzf2LFBI2o2TOyuYk ZifLZj8wAPTO0GmSTmXTRcRiw3GCQ YfNUMdvYjI6HH17VHfJcWFvcT21zegtEyebbXCtHHg5UhDggg8YA vFZdnPbLrVtYESWsw3RxRgbn2g nToe/GOeKn1C/0vQbqNb2UXPlhpo3DbXwXycHpjnn2470IDi2a7n1ezlgIBmvivlqcNjO993GM8sc1vWzz3uo6h9jXMkZVrT5sldrnjJ6Eheh61peHdPs7xbbWJmjWzeUtq7AbwDlXGORkY4wTWXYQHRdXFvdTKftUT fHGfnDMSQR6D6 lMClK095qTFWkFtNiWQyJjaxJDdOh4HGce3FdPFqsWm6Xp7aZbN9pvH ypK7fPIxPDMegHcCub1e51TX9TubCwto4rm0IUypL5TSeuQeOgznrg4x3ro4k02HSllmuI7mGNllKZ3MkgwdyHAIORkHuBnmkBDLc3B1Ro57uZLY7JRcRoWaMofmXH8ROCPxrtYtWs4tIVoI1naeRnkIUrnHIY7RknAArnZrZb2OJ4nSS28xriIxDsVIIBPvyQ3Uk1akiu1jYRW8dlEQSpTCuFzyuexOO3Y0Ai/e63JJZxx6jahN53RqqbiT278Htg1x r6tBdzvC0YWEHYy7eoxk9OeuRkD ddhd3Z1HTGWKRosxxyRL5ZyBznHvnIwemPesbToBpkjzReT5scLSSlvvKvUKCe5Iz2oA5i6lifSkjtUi82Kd5NyLx0IHy9QMfl0phefS/DdrO24llYeWVAk68BB1GAQPXGa6LV9QtJ7Vb6CKOWUxkSDOAnQFjzgjmue0ptPS7u5FkWeNHD2zSTFt7s2CmTyCOM 2O1MCxb6ncajZ2bajAscIkAJlQoFJUHep7YHGPSulfVIAZZWRbqGSUcj5vlHB47YH51Amui31G402FUaVJG2lwPLkwoIHPX7wqhbzSXV65FlaxvLKQoKcHABwPTPJ4460gE1T7CZp3tSWjeNQE3AlcDH19fzqpbeXIimdg8UaiNVUDDcZY/Ttz1NbP2CC7aa2thGs4i81P3kiNu6Ebuh6DrUNn4WuTCsgkgSWT5Wj3b2AA bGepz70irmdd3IKoEt7dcr8nqBjrgfjVIErO0hVyrdFbA46Zxjp9a0dY0tbO3R4byTcwxiWBlZTnoDyP1zWcBJJI0kmXfjDlzwO e/4d6YEe51t5Fj3squQpBI4J6kDoKDjZ8pDsFIEZAxyecZPPr7UkbJKBH82UbDuo5yTkE 2am2BlLIyAFgG34DDORg8YznuKQyBpo2cSPuYKdq7uDjGPXOKmW7ljlRrVm3BdgOAF5wMA4qCOR3UxCOUR427ioPI7AY/ tmp4vPeNgNixp86eYMnpj0HOefSgC5bzia3YTTfIvChjkE9/wD9Vbtt9lWNIbm823McRaHzTgKOxx2PPTFcjcyIYyRiKNT9xTkLz19yT6cVC0wLYKAlf4mXB9Rnqf6U0JmqqLaxozTrHvBK46gA4J4 uM0wxwnDQI8h6A7a7GLwm22NpoAqhAvztuCr/d6Z/HpWtH4YtYztllU4BZhGgHHoP85qbBc4CSObUoIYpEQTRRKjxqCCy8nJI47dB dVUhe5mijEEDXDElXlUjYG4Hy5yTx/WvUING09wEgjLOwG5s5K8dOOM/XOP0rXttL0 3IdLODzFxhtgZhj/a9adgueVL4O1a6l27JzbjDxxKCq57c46e55rbX4c7LqN7m6tlWQgKrOcCTvgEfMf/116HdTm1tZZ/LeTYpOyMZJ/KsHy9T1xbdp4IYbRpjIu8/vI1AG0j369O1OwXZ51q2l2cFuY4lSaeO4MKmGHJRgww2TjHI7ZyO9bI8BXlxC2qXFx9tv4XKPBG20Mq8ZVhyGxz nvXZ2fheztLx7mQmdzKXTf/CpxhT64OTnrWhf3cen2kkibEb72Mc57nHf1pW1C/RHC6boWmX uNDD9r/s SIyRK5cNHIBhlDH6j2zmrt5b3PhOFY4Be6vJJHlXlCfuMDGRhRgZPPX6VdtdMvpoI9SsdReG6fLeXJHiI56rt6gd8 /esyfVneZ31mSSJzG 22hBKbQOfmxgnuAOaYiqdVvXt4GS7tJ3tWcXE/l WNwHzlcZ2jBzk5z096q6PdPfyTXsmIoVVkyz4Dt1LMORgDjmmWusWuoa4VSO1OnpGZpIsbScNtYHHDAqQfy61RuLwS6pKli0cNh9qCyRnCqoIyATj07emKBG1PrNlHBJLcX6mSOQIWOFUdOVB68Hr/hVHVvEVrHP5F2sMNvFGrpEqlWaQfMoyDgjH50txa2VxADNpLqbplTe869M4DADOQc gNYV3postRurjUknmCzIEYkELAq p4JJwucZwaEBf1m 09rhLiE4co2IwT5cZVdwBUdC3qeM8daqabd2raelzOxunVci2YgsxUZzGe O4579elY4uLLVNXuE02Ro0SQeYbjlWQkjBB9CMDHJBqvotlc3urXkMD22bLe8MocrtyCMhec4Hb1pgdKbqR9YS5jN3cwXHyvJIq4TnAUge/qOeh6Vo297ENsVxbQmxjOFj8j54wucgg5J5HY4rI1vUFt72G2aEwuSoaZCdrDgh8KcE7j7cU1bm2nVzHcbZo7kqgEmRIoOGVs9 Cf0zRYDsbEwtdPBZOGuZGadFkIAZenysRwRxz FcdrMWpLdySa4DFiJQQI9 0g5zkDlj6eldFBbXIs7ad4zI67gZYWx5MTMchmBySMDjsR1q3qsE1yhgvVWXkOm1WYTELkrtB5OOcngE0AchDbWWn2sury7pr1vLjZpOA5GCcKOAduM tTRTQQ2MNrPEsUh3xbGPyHA3Bt35dOOadrKLdWJ03To4oiHkeVrpt8ltIVyVYDCgAYA59B71a1OHRb6G30tL1RO8X7jehSUnbgZJ45I6j6YoAyLLW7xrzGnMiKApkjZBtf5eVHHP8Ae9T NdDDrlpasjXEUgiKoORhxk4Gcd/X06VlaNpNva2sEt3JIL2dlnhLOBs4C7doABIPJ9uOaU6bLqfl3FzdQRTLdLbzumRG7YGWC5yMkg9e2aANnU/E8Vq0sMEKSyCLMJLAKx6nB5OcEdeODXEvPcStNcyXlwEYBn3JkYA7heSevFdHZ6XPame3vo0upIGQRS XlWx3Hf0470k i35mllkjt1nkbMQHyZ4wPk5wCAeDQBzd432meKe1LtBJm3KOwBfdyCB3xwTxxjFZc/hzURqECKgQ9TKAdq8Z3ZI713Gm6fZxak63CRn7HnCrnGTwck gHapvG4lstIRoPL3zMihc85wRx HbpRcCnotlp/h 1 338qXupJKrs0jYCDp8qn09TyR VabaE satcatYXQNvLGrxwM zynGcgeqnP8AMe1cNFJK WuWN3ZxyLcSurAFm6BAw4PTp0HWujbxDsbNpIq2bxtA2MqQD91h68HA796AOjWz1Oxjs5BCXmDszpFMJAwxg4PQnHUdcGlu0cldUhQ3KOgkFuhG JiNpZR6ZA nWqlhdXNtptq63S4UNuLEkhjgjg85255rVsrxLhpJtyR27xbWlUbWjbPQc5XgZ9zQBjy6fqmrXCSTu6Rlsr5reWnPIwSOT9fwGKzNY0q60xgWA2S/xhg6 mMjofbpW6b 5s0ntrm2ku4V2oyoHZmO3HmAgce OlYMvnmN3keeTAKpy2xR6H35/wD1UmUivMDcWW ONopQ 3h9oPH8R7H9DT7uXMo8uImzQDknJyT147g9h/Wnyx3cflu0SQq69CgYnHGODhhj8cUNb aySK8sETbf3ZxgHP8ADnqOM57UhlR452uG3y4Eh2oA/LAjJIx0HPWi7V49ohUqnRpD1xnj3xVzyYv PnzgNmVVIjuCrznjHA p709dPeSPzEim8sjd5kyds9u1AFSOG3aESABFHQvyWIOTj0/Sq0kheTDyhoWO49DyOmSOT9K1nsgY9ibgwyxAU8k9TilbR5Vs47u6tGiif7giXnd3GO3FMD1b7XDa20jTOQseTluN4/u88k9qqo93d22H/wBCt5TsHeXb6ei/U8 2aykjkt5o5bmSFZshwjvufpjCAcKcf/rrQF9AMmZZEx3lCs2PrnA/DrQSatvHa20SJAhWMKFCg9voOtWGkwMAcDrWXFqCStmON2x3OAP8/QVK1zK3XYi g5/U/wCFAF0TSbh8y89vanEknknn3rO 0uDlW59hzTTI78kMx9zRYDQLovDP/wCPVSu47a98pbiNXWJ1lTIydw9R0NRFXAydqD1Y1C1xbp9 5TPonP8AKiwF e4SWF0wVDLtLZxgGuMvdGNzK1na3phiVT5qMS5IOdg3HryDz1FbVzfx Wwtkkkc8ASJ8g/2uRnI/nTNP8qAuYrd1aVx5jSOZCGx QHfr3oA868OR6XDK93m7 0XHmwiFWBWGMEKXOOSc/gPStDUvD8VzpzXemSwyhkIW3kZxLIVwCSW5LdRwKfpnha50rxBc4b7Vp11aSI08WAd25TtIJzk 3B9qtOsVvpZk 0taAfJ5VuMyKpyNuOi tAMxNS1HVdNsNPtUtXkvIAEjLx7VyuAXAIBIwxGfbOKwr3Vp7r 05pr2R54o1KRcbZBnGB9G5H1r0iwOk6l4eGnalCLjylZgJH ZRkgYbOQcDP51zOs HtCEUyrZXlrC6iNLqCTcq8424OQPX3p6CscjbJJFa6lFH9mla4tIiElIDsp5LD0wam0bV7DT/CjLLD5RDqqhAWeZsZZ3PHfoOg la r HZrSTT9QsRc6jcWMbQCNrPy96Acb3BxgAk lcDJceZDc21nE8aSTNKqn5mjXaBgfj39MU7Aehy6hpfiexjjv7e4nkjJCsGePPOGbKdxwcdPatRG0Wyt2SIpc3jMuZZIxnk4wB2xj6 9cNoGsSNeky SlpGqyfKmBGduASR2P8z7Vf0S8ub 8BeKWSIyFZo4gCx/utkjOenfsaQHV6PqAkaRrhmIMu1ooXwvPBJ4PbqK3W0xtLaF9OuB 9lDSrNK0rRsFyoBY5UYz OBWTBp8ENorzXEInnlMbb1AK45LNjgtjj61NFaQQ30kU90j7w3zqSdw3c555PA78UgLVzrmmWl/NBfywmF4VlaT5cqVGRgr178dc1yya/Z31zPfWtnHaxLuPnygFN2CRtBwc4GSPU1du9Z0ay11YrKz81DIsbhUDrvxx8rfMCc47jrXPaxbQXGrSWlrEsdrK6SiNfuRYB3Inbk7iD FMGa9pef2sunSTXML3Mf72KEthjuwQeBwAuPetSKyS0vTPHIEt7iIPHDvB2yZ5XpwOcg56fSqWieHJmtRfx2skPlzKYZPMG5QeuQeQMDOCOtatrf2Q/exNLOke UDauAozk vXpQA63v7uG4WEWqm82lihcYXvySeOKq6prU8EySP 5iUYl2sM8jKjI6DccYq/eXejTXEzT2zsixst5KsjB4kGMfd56nP05punzaM7JbTGEQ2UjPGg4CEcZwOpPYknNAHKpe/aby4v54ZYZZ1jEWEbOzkEk46gHHHoK5TVL2 uYmhvZpRcRAn726NVBwACepPXPBJ49q9R1290yZGjuZS7xuIVkicgBmXcpwDxx vFcXqdvHa2pfVw2wsV4GPN574PfGM8fQUICnb6w50OzWW2SPTwhjjDDnIIKkAdehyffGKvaOtkbtzHfpLDFHuZ94G8s2Bx7H19qr3bTa/aYttJkt7eNlMUkb5R1KkED8e9RaPpWn3N2LZwkBmPl UVGGJ7HGc8Z9M0CO40yaEXBit2gjvIWCtDLFu8wc56fn61ftZ4k1SaCO3t4YgGdlJzvOOOvT LPtVAPDoszrY2y ecOpYgvKwIU53c8A4zUus3ML3VvLdpBHeOhRwpGGOB1/DIzSGdBaal5qSwJbMchkRo2 RjjoMc496ljWUsPtNhCGyVHLMmO3GDzXNXmqW kWtvsebCzRrgPhOuDz0wMdM9cVfi1C9u47GbTQZY5QxZ4mJKHdkg56g8elAGjqFpBaWkl3ayrayj5lQgLFLxypB6EjIyOc1hXM myatDdQFWgKqih1JwzLnv6YHPrXRJDqL4N1pkkxznDkMp/A/wBa46 iUWV0BYNG0d5sRyOjfPhR6HkD8BUtlpD57S3Wd53RZBJMfIRBsCru44756 wrThspZY8Nfp84 d1XzHUdCBgYHpV620iO2skiOkym5CDfKytlm7ngdPaoBaziZcafIuGJykbKDxjBoQjUtray05HeC9RfN UPKBJuPbgj9K0ClltCNNHvdgDHsUhyevAHB96xAWglRZbe3UnOfM3r9OCOtTGexlKiSKNnXnK3ABH0BH60ahY04LICLmBFPJ4H9RzRIlpFtV9ikfd bJHv1rFQXj/dtDzwBICam x6ht/eSQ26nHUgYqyTRW7towQzO7f7CnH FJJqcUf/ACyAP 2wH8qyGgsgxFxrBkfukR3H8hmnbNLjG4Wd5Nj KTKL/wCPEUATz INhwJIEz6KWP6mq51W7uQREL2TP/PNMD9B/WmHW7K2/wBTBYwkf3pNzfkgP86gl8Uyv8sUk0h9LeAD/wBCJP6UAXEt9VnbIsyvvKy5/mT lSNZ3UaZubyztx/vE/8AxNZLXOtXhxHYXLA/xTykD8sqKfHoeuTEFpLS1XvsTJ/PH9aANENZxq 7UXlLKVPkQcYPoe31zUKTXl7dBLPZHajKHaMbcL8o6/Uc9ajXwpu5u9Rlc/UD ZNNuNONkEtLISfZ5CWlm83BzgDr0AxxnoKAI2lZbOa6RJ2MRy8cRX97g4256jHXGM 9Z0dzaX1stzY27ST3EfKu4BO3GcA9SPUnNZf2uCwYIbyX7PPOWkkL5ZcKQCrdCQy49xUlnGbxZbCERpdtCbgGFSqM7NnOP9sZyO1AFIy3CabcWyxtEJSg3EAEMPvDngH0HepdP8bmWAWkWmyXEMu KSOOIyOVDbRlVHocnFc5rWma9dXVlD5M00jB9kIf/VueuScDgdz2r0DRNNg8P2cgW487VViEk7xjk54Cg9T6AdyM0Acpc67faXGNMMcqeSWaQSZRnbduDEHkgA9OM4xUET6BbahDqtzZ3EEk/mSJtmIWVh2KNnYST7ZrsfEHh TWrK3 0EHVYtgglkmIGwEEhuMc4Iz69656XwHfapYTSDUtKM6qVhhEpIwT1LD7pPpgigDnbGOCG8uNlpPNZ30G9ecNGoPICjjcpP8AStnw5c3Ok3RFhAhdoC5JHAABxgDkZ/mfatDw1o0uiXwGszKbyc/u1U7kUjPygkYLHGSR29 TJrWvQvBLFp1mkLyKWZ1QAkpjDY6ls nHUdRQwMyPVrJFREjKXdyRPN5h3OuQD8p6ZGeO5x6mp9QTyraO9MczXAdPmtQ5JU8kMoGByAT0POB7wxeFWl2zXcBj85S4hAyVBIwefugZ49enFdVZ6U g6fFeZkeRtu RBudRnjIzj6/lQAx9Kh1WwmvJxFbX7SjbKuFljVRnaxPsegzjPtWVHo2nWzEXzJdIsQWOMFgy7GyGye 7ofqa1YtRfUVuYrCNG8yTz1Msf3lYnnb2GfXn9Ki1y5 0W8YlcROmGd4IgMKDwq 2e/6UrgX/APiXLFKIJnkin/fO4fDsAclHOOeemecVjW0GlafA4nmuZIZN8IRzwqZyQNoyfQ/Sqd5qcV6JUsbm4ZzZ aBhCkUgPzZA56oM5454qkdWtIre3WVQZ02ZkyQNsmCxGOvsccnPvTA3PEC2ltp2s3dvZTvIVWM7ZirSKwCswxxjAHTng45rzuw0fUtVErRQs8LqBvwT5mDkfXk9 nXiu2u9Mje4VkvmkiXIEW0gjJ3BSB6E8dua622NholjGJ3RZd4iGxuMkZA//X1oA5PQPAZs71ptRlhll3Auu45X5eMk9T71e8TRm3thaR2y3Fuke8xyEMZuQCo9wSp565xRretzWNwby1t98YwHdl g4PQD6/8A16yrvUptWSW5u0lltJZCgRCA0LZxkevpkE0AdRo1rvbMsaKpx9xeN/8As oHTPQGrU/hbTtdQXBcQ3ceSJrcgFT03Yxye1ZOjRZitrme8a3tI7cR28CNkkEnBZiOuBWLqPiKfSbhYrW9W8tnYNEUwvIYFlfH8 BjtQBoDwbd6PNLcfaXubWMqsJlPzwZ5OV6YzzwfT0q1fJqE9pLBBb25kl2oiyDa8Ksdpddx5AHOAeab4e8XTyyywSW809sTltys2AclgeMHGce/pV1vE9nLFOEhgkhtyPJ287GB5468elICpB4evdTWWC6s5zCsvAiI2h8YLEMRkYGcZxyfpXe6DosGkwuYiG847jlRwfQHrjpx2rlzdTLPDEZIZElVZGizh2zkk5HAHAGPrzV5dUngmEKXsKoDl0kJQqpPG04wfTrTA7HCA5Kr VcLNbQx6x/ZsakLJr6TSZ5yph3jGe2RWrpr3V6xnacRB1GVO4uvOOh4/wrMvpCvj2wtt5YmeKbJHJHlSLUsqJ2zQxvnKfjkim/ZkHAeYD080kfrS YM8mjfz1qiQMR6CV/xwf6VDJZiUkOlvKMdHj/AP11YMg96QPls4/WgDzf/hIbq5QrJJcSg9oo1jH65NLDb3N24eLSgT/fmkZv04roUe0jGFvi ONtvFu/oxpQsbMxS0vJc/8APWTYv5ZH8qAM77DqezbJeQ2sfogVf501dBs5WBluZLhufugt uK2I0nHMdtZwe 3e39P51IY7l JL6XHpGoUfyz tA7mfDoNihDrYyN/tSsAP1P9Ktia3tv3YktYsfwhy5/ICnfYbcnLoZT6yMW/manREjGI0VAPQYoEQfa93 rFxJ/uQ7B bU0/aZDxbKvvLLn9AP61aLAckgAd6X8sepNAFYQ3XeeOP/rlF/ViarX2kLfoyy3Ejsw24f7regIHbPNW7u7itE/eypGxGQXHGOuaw4PEc o2kc9lCiFnfb5rZIjRgGfA475AzzQBymrWc91Db2tsisC4ghijXccIxDMwPOMjP0pmtbzLHfQTrarGot596lWds7RgH7o5OCevFMXXhDrU9xbWplBYiGSNC7ohI3Mf7vUkAdTXQtr1nd2jWlwTdRAhmbIdtpYDk9KAONjn1O31 RdPvU3BlSZ5Su1YlOST6Dlge eK0NUc6NpsgN19q8q6Ms7ldpc5BVRjsA3B7mtmTSLe2up1GyMSROrNtCsocjI64wTjtzx6Vgx6UG16ysLu3nngjlLt5cmV/vB2YjlM/r60CHXOr6juhS2aKOSKMpKJTjJBDjPpkk4qW51VI/Btxdw2yzNOrJdSK RGDk5Ydhz17d63LwaZ4iaS2QpA6sHhmgCrhiCFLqPvDJxz1 orkZLS78K6bEpKXBkuDCzL80MyHaMHPTIyMHn64pDKt34wuf7ItLCB08xMq6FTySuFYE/njrn2puki6huollvERoQxcyKcrHJ2wB17 3frUHh z0jUdckaQzrcne1vBtymBgDLAdc8f0rM1W5mGp3kgkmjgkcKyupUq Blfw2/Sn5Adjp/i8Q3slpepK7JKVC7Nudpz16YC5I55JrQn8Rm7ubRNM3rC7gydHVsfLgd8f171xGlzw3U80l3Ov72cb9y7/LVVHzAHvkY9zWjNf6RFNFbWm9HG5mVJSVbqAyHPflhjGCuPSgDpkvF05bi9iAijmm2PE38LfMowSchWOOoODn2rVK2k90Y7y0adJYDKrxsQM7QSCeg5x OKwbS0l1GMxyeTNbBE8sy5Y5HK5XoR368HrV3QIo5by8tbyYmfcJEjkTAiyoDKAOwPrSAi0/Qf7PtZNXmvmvrQKOI4wG8vPzbsdSBydo57Ui6jZzX8q26K8RZQrMw/eLu 8vAwBx178VFFKdPL6Y0KyYiedWiyEK5IOSO4PAzyQa5 2vbCyunkkie1jUmM20rFi8TDBbLckg/Nx2pgdfHZRNrcym7u1dEK UyJg5GSwPUnkHHpXK3 ts0huPIkktobgNIxx84PTGM8Ejr1PSoINduXs3067lE0lvGqRzchmIHD5 8DjuP1rP0jQb68t3B 0JbOoSSVwVEvOcAd/UUWA6HUvFN6IJo1sITc3qp86uGjIwQeM56Yqa1vrWPw8bScQf6PCs0YRyMnI2k hz26YrPOifY7q3jCCSJpAPNdzmNc5K57YHHXNdM3h3TLy48hQ7OIfLkAI6nGCeOTjt0/KgLHM6fraS6FE95aykxMDFsYAFz95gOoAGRzx261atbCbVLh3EaxW4Y Qkj4ZUJ X6/4VlXGh32iy6hE9tD5MYLPcM3 siPIVADnp1/ tiqjX oxWMltPd2ywDdEMKGMZbAHOc575HFDA7mC4gg0sRwaeyxxx/v4/OKgkE5OcZyMH0zXMabYy2szqXmVbiXasrLubA55wMdAOemataPqFzGr3cSGVonGXJ3bvl6Z7j17/jWhc3Ntc6VC9rJvDsVRIn2sufvgDPIxzjOfSkBowXnl2tnDbKYXtdxYlgTIh44HrkdPar91rsrzLYKibuRkRllaM5xzn1xkeveudtr9Z7WWHzHl8vOZGG75hggYOSBg5zXX6CHzC1wTAQSsTxPnzz6YxnHNMDe0GzNpp0Lyj/SWT5zgjHTjGTxxWTe2zyfEewugshRYwWbado2qw6/8CroyCT940LGBzSauNOxa30u/wBDUIPFABpiJt9OD1EM04UAUQwXgYHsKjknEQXcGYk4woqDVrtrXRJL60AlYFQM9gWwTXJHxDqt9Nmys5C2xVXHzhWPUkDt R60DOtF Dv2wyHYdrZXAz9T7c1Yt5RcqxjySpwwrkYv Ehe7C3UZlBy8iRAr8vQYP67TzmtTwk0Udhd/Yo5PKTAjEqncxC4G5jyTnt2 tIRrXU5ttyhGeUIXCDuB/8AXqsLy5yD5KMCATGM7xxyR2PpXOyeLpbV5hc2DNcNs2IGPzkgk8npj9abf Kb2zuZo2gxEJFQS4yoyBnHr64zkdKBnYWN1HdiRTC8bxnDI/XHY49KnuYIriFo3UYIK5xn9On51j H7qS4sZZZ1USiQpvU5DKOnPetbdkUCOb1TTHhnnv55Y3tIkP7oqWeQYGBnsB02j ZrCgtI7SO1ub9ri22mZVihiwpBLHb3wenTBzjmu9ZQ2NyhsHPI71i6m010VU2LmEk7WZSx6fex0H480AeezRXaWYQQ RDln2JkMc8jJIyBz/M1lwvq0O9YJXtbeWZFBIUZ5O7GeeF6e K7 4t3uIcTKMyKqBZW 8MAlsd8enb3rGura1VbiJtitGxAcJtZmJ6gdMZPXnuaYGV4k1iwYyWlhcy3FyIkiilkIdiwYqxPHpjBqG01Ka2sbiSWFpX81UgiHTOwBc44Jyc nrUjaLblFeGAq5O2ImIMN4ySwxjJ754rKey1Vp0NtNORGx byio3Hpg4we/PagB2q6zLYamrpIn2pFR3IHymUA8D1APPPcVqxatP4n0uSOS3kdJmLD7O5MquMEHYOCN2TWfZ Hru8cQtFGjryxY5G3HIPHBzWzp9p/YQTy5DG 0oXjAXjnJAxnr3PJ6ikBX0jwp4rttSEsMMNgXhG 5uAuCeSF Ukk565wMY57VX1HRdZji1FdeKxqyiZotvnNwMF0I4J9hXYWWtOmiC5vTLJDCSfvgufTI6H0/M1oP4htv7NijuIRewyMRJEkfmlFxkggHk9sjii4HAwaTZ6baxX0U1tdXM0mzF5KU3 mAoxnHY8n1qPSDPf6gk6iJYQzI3mcqozxzjOCfrj2q7fXWn6ldpDBJHBYMVX7NGfkACghSR3xg 3rir9zNMllA0EEEewFUaNgvGeMY4PuCBnP5gDL/AO3WMIe0EBglcNNKCzAZIyBg8cAnPpTNU1K1tbsalM5lkkSRYUCExsytgnKj5T9089ufWqtotvcF7FYm2ygvtZiqMFPRB1GCeMjpn0q1daPpKws6W0p88sreWzExsOzc8EnjgGgCXRxp qf2ik0Qie3UxTSxrscAnqSODk889qZciTSr61hgvBeiR1Ygr8yRljknrnn6cD2rPWZNP1KSJZZ3jltiWVx827qFJHAODir8lhaX0Ml5ulkRbYP5UTgBVB ZeMtkZycdqYGXc2MMl3p1xCVie5lCrb5G2RcE4U9RgZODxjpXZ3N1p2mRJZG4kicoJBtIO7by3vg4Iz FcpqNheG5gubSxj3WriS3CuzK/wAvDZ9eo5rCks9TkaN7mxvGeMEFtzEEHOcKOmT1xQBta7f3ZaWAQMNPvp1WK4V9oIPAOB0bPPoRU2mX6aHe3MRvJJ4ppxI00yHH3dpAPp3z0/nUVhYXIW2iurh7e3I/doZRJJuwOD24P RVqFrQ/JJA8M0eUdIps7cezfTNRKVjehCMr3VzG8aeIGuNZtbK6s0ZLVCVlMufMjkPoO3y5Az Fc5OLSZJWtLdt5k3CPaAFUchSM5xgdue3Q12k3hzTNdtoZkmuDOilVZlxmIE7Tx7nFRJ4X0uBoraeCVHkLOrtL95umMnBHHOBgfjVp6GU42k0ZNrcX8MI1RLm3tYZWEbREEhdxyeOqgnv3OKs2fhQtOyaff5BcKkm07GbGQM o9ce2aZZ3NsL 4nk 1LFuSFhMYwi7eCMZ bkcfnWovjm1sXt44bGSNY3DOQRmRiMk56dM /TgUEWLuleEtRgeaMyxozYBbzSRnIxnIz7V2WiWP2PVWhlJeZMsSp4XPIx2wR2zXHXXi2/u76JbKxaOGUlZY5GDlTu VsA5HH4da77SnlSxgMgAkIG4D1 vX86Bm4KeBUce7bz/OpkPGOaAE207bThTx0xQA0LShaeKMUAcnDbW83he3sxcE5iBEu4gbsdeD09s1zFxrF3YA2kYEXlfIkaKdpz/y0ZhyTn6ZzXZrauI1UlflAHSszUfD8t/hRKqLkHKjmgDmY/FN7cIIpbdYQ/wArSoSAi9DjPU5Gc11WlPM9ms7PMplJcqcdemeB3xmqlp4PhRFS4cybfu wByBXQ21nHbRiNA2wdATmgZxmvaRcy3hltLa5mRyXZQmVBPB4yD3J61lpo2rtBbRnTJvLgyqKTg4znJ57nnPrj0r0/b2xS7PpQIwdGs5rTT0hn8wvkn5gO/Y46/WtVnit4vMlcRp/ebpU/lgHNUbvS0u5Fkmmd gYZwNoOcAe/vQA2fU7WF9m8sdrNuCkouOuSKxtQ1R14kZhE 4uSDgKSMBR9B tS32nXbW91chsNIoVoiNx2gk9fx6Cub1S7W4 yWUsrC7OAsbrggsuM5HGPXI4pAPikgmuGiEUpCzGWOFVBUDAzknr0zj6VyviC0dklkL RGVypznYwAOWx7Y4rsrSwuWktjpd9B9naVWidozlo A6gepwRk8UmrJdSwIj6ZvR2bmORcDBGScnHcihAc/Z6jDHbl5JiLW0RdiRxnkY67icZxkDpnr2rVuBI2qQWtjLBJPGgkuo2mLeWD2xn1GOOvNcnf6DfIHgi0y5dCisjK64UDqCM5yB/SrGnzeLbeOewtdAm2SzCYXDlWBYnq2D04p20A67SIILm9aYSv5ccjRMZFKb5DwQB1Pbn2 tO8YaJKrWstk5do2D REhdmB4yQThh9OR1rH0yLWrOM293cROoZ3eWHGxDlmbLnqcnGAOldLb68YViuLkI99JF8vlg7MAAsVHXHT6kYpMDl7u2v7yfSftmnXNsbqVvM3RFVUAEgN/MZIzWtF4bFismoJfxFApZls4CjIxABYAnseSOfStu58QxSCG2kuJBKYRdBWXjAIBU h4/CqkGrx2CsNTeOGK5ZjHPG2SC3bbjjjnv0ouBx194YufDdpJcS3FvfWcsm/zlYq8bvzkp0IOccH04FU4Li0vZRFFDNb264CxyE5wMkfTp1rrdN1Kxm0/7FqdtFcySs0siA/Kw6Aj0J9O1ZsHh8x3byLA8P3/ACXDY8teCBzwT2zQBPaafBcOJmLiZPuPIwYoCMcFa1m0qK8umxL 9KBnBb5iB0brxz3rOtJngDPqaJFbySRxpKhzuLEKCcdM5H410/lWcb4uY4/tRGY8vhiM4Az06mgDKt9AihbcFDMSDuIyT71atvDVjFeG5htzDO2dzRMV3Z6gjpg lb1tEZFDGJ4z3Rxgqc4x lXUhUcZNMDNg0 3jQBbdB9FxUo06Ns5jxn8K0RFtGBTwmKAMG88PWt4m196n 8rYIrldQ8FG3vrEHUp7n7TcGLdcxo20bGbHABP3e9elbKytVUf2hoY/wCn4/8AomSjfcak1szlpvDOsBvLTVIRB8m1EgK7cHngHuOP5VHc GLm SKO/nEhgyY2GRz65PJ/HivQPKXrg00wK3XNAtTzG48BQMu F5InX7hVwNvrgYwKx5vh/dIpQTh4sllDqAwY9wQcfmK9jFpGrZCZ/GnC3jU5EYFAHm/h7ww2jgHDO7feLH/OK7qzs3VVIyO/NaIjGclc4qQZ9KAGRKzIu7jin4AdTye1CZKikfGNpJDH7nHfrQA7JLEDhVqRMEZrOkvivmLwrFlxz2buPUVdXPmPnPyDPTr7UATj2p2McmoGvIFTIYk g5P5VTkuLm4KFEEMRw25 WIzgnH0pNjSFAFOAFAH1oximIMe1LS4pOc0AFITRz3ppNACFs9KjbkfN0pzGoWegBxb9K5/UNBsp1edxO8oUkhCNzk9fzrXeXHNU571Ily2fwoA462Gr20Ul3YJNFsIiNtEg2x m0Z5Cj3x7VqJ4hImhlv7FktSm75xnL7cnIHQE tWLjVwgO3A9AK5S/1EGVt6OyOSHZc4Vfp/nmkBrHxLPeSRwvb28JvDuhkUg7Yw2Mt9QM479KfeeJ7KyigtFMzRRSr9oLLsZxxtIx0ycde2RXJ2clsjrtaZJlO23yobB5AGR9c gq7b3dnYsYLYf2vJLhpllUudo6c4xkdO2aLAN1fU4DBe3lhBIUjcNGhb9yrZyMepJ7Dnt0rCvL2S6uGkSS4O2RZMxEgH5QAvsM7jxXTtpdhqWlXJSyMUqs08lu02UO5iEOB05HTqK5jTdJne5BnnFkwY YrsAqDng/kfpQA9tXvYit3efNMqyYmK7VGSAoHbGM5 tTXmr2Wr6kJ7SzuXaBC4DhvKZlYBWUHjJBYcda2re0Ogo0N/bFoXyYL5WDRqQM7SD/Xikk1O2fV9sZIRmjiY8ARHG85HuMcdRTAsaXZvMr3RieFzhTA4DeWD/Dnp1x9K6a6CWtuy3ss5jKBX8uLjHPIxyB71gadqjyiK3O1oHBUKMjzAedxP14FXIL/VHuPKEw zpuRUlU7iegOfoOn40rAVINZWxu0t7iaCG2lWPEUq9jlicewCge9bEuqaZPeRXCMZvNhKPFJGSB8wwxPTIxyOvQ1m3vhn 27s3V2o85lVCw6kDoSOlbOmeE4bMBj8zEDOON2OmaYG9YNIzMcqIScrHksV7dfT2rUBxVO0tvJXA71eCmgBR14p4UnmkAxTs9qADbWZqiZvtEI7Xx7/APTJ609wHWql1bG7urB1O0W05mPHX5GXH/j1AFsUv5UBT0PWnBcfWgBuPpTtn0/KnhfYU4L60ARbPWgpzwCfxqRnijIDMMnoM0FznCI340ANSIhRnAok8qNcy4Kjnk4psnmjBklEa55wM8fXtVaO1gaZhIWnON4aVsgg 34UncasYl1dLcXUNlBEJZY9zwSY6juuemO35GtHT3vLkB5phGCoLIo5VskFT6cirF64WHzYlUNED0HVf4lx645rPa5W1PnQvGIbtVmVmbsMA8HuQQfrml6j9Cxp8YSW8WJHh8tsAsclyRu3Z6kc1RuL4rbXALLI 4xpzwXA5/Q1WutYtreaSYTPloQy/Ln5u5x9K4 XWJb2 Z0fyoN2N54A6ZOPXj dK47HqeMUU7FGCasgTFJTttLt lAERFMK57VY203bQBWZfrUTIO9XShphiyaAMqWM1n3FuWJ4NdC0I6Go2tgT2/KgDjbnT2fOAPqKxrzTpArbV2krjpkH616HJZKQflBqjNpvBIAH60gPJbqzuIVwsT7tx3Nnj2xVWC5u7BHEGE3Da eMjOcZ9eeteo3GjK3II lZV14cRshlBz7UAcNc66Hlja2QRCaQtKiOcPznBPpVm11Zv7Qt3Szg2MnlETSbmZjn5mI74xn39q17rwojnIjC9sKMVXj8IsTxGfx7UAVre5iltNl3FNPGHL/upTyc4wATgjBPHt71h29rPcXbSgyq7yM4Zxjjkcj2HH04ruLLwotsMNjqTjsCa1bbQY0bJXceKAMjRtMC2wiV2ZDjgDAx9a6my0qNW3tgk46VatdKK4GwKvYYrUis9oxnpQgCKNI1AUAYHpVhFycAGnJEiYOM 1TAfhTAVQFHYU6gISMAGniJj1wKAGZpRnNSiJV65NMkuraAZeRF vWgBFRmPQ4qVI8dSKz11uG4O2zikuc/xIPl/OgNqk7/ADeTbR mdzUAaeFXkkYFQyX9tFxvDN6LyarnTI5lAnlmmP8AtNgfpVuK3ht IokT/dWgCv8AbZ5cfZ7R8H KQ7QKDb3k4/fXIQd1iH9auH1NNaRUGWOKAILbTre1k81d7SkYLO2atljVKS jRuVI7ZNZ1xdzT48qJkwRh3PGPXFK47GhdO0UyPvAibKSH 76E 3asO61eHTFkEUiTZXKkdVI7VT1CMBWNxfmSUjmMMduMYwe1cxeanGjjy3WDOR8gyzHv tTcdjp5/E8nlxY2Ql03CR1yfpiuXu9WVrry1BdCCpIX5o eePTJBrIa7kmeMKgQqPl3ZywzjP4fyq1ZaXfahdEIGDsSpkZsDpzj8D0pFEQvp5LlQjnzMlWL/xHcOR6Y61DYafLfSybMykseVXPOfT taUNhBHb2hcyPcSeYHIOAJA20fXndXaadpcFpEyQwqix4Clu FyMkUWFc//Z


----------



## moviequeen1

a beautiful day here temps in the 20's


----------



## SeaBreeze

30 degrees and sunny by me, some of the snow will begin to melt today. :sunshine:


----------



## Furryanimal

Must remember the posts from across the pond are in Fahrenheit! 30 degrees is a heatwave to us-Celcius.Its been minus one or two in the mornings here-Celsius!


----------



## connect1

24 degrees and cloudy


----------



## IKE

Overcast....calm....30º.


----------



## Tommy

Exactly 0 Fahrenheit (-18 C), dead calm and clear.  Another beautiful day!


----------



## moviequeen1

When I took my morning walk at 6:30,it was 13 no wind,refreshing
The forecast today,sunny temps near 30


----------



## IKE

Clear....calm....28º.


----------



## ClassicRockr

moviequeen1 said:


> When I took my morning walk at 6:30,it was 13 no wind,refreshing
> The forecast today,sunny temps near 30



And we keep hearing how cold/freezing Colorado is/can be from people here in Jacksonville, FL. Then, I tell them how the winter weather is in Buffalo, NY. Actually, Buffalo is known as "The Ice Box" of the U.S...……..isn't it?


----------



## ClassicRockr

Well, we are on a "rollercoaster" ride with daytime highs. This coming Saturday we will have a high of 75, then on Monday, a high of 45. A 30-degree drop in temp. A high of 45 in Florida...….who would think????


----------



## hollydolly

48 deg F....  here in London ...feeling cold in the wind, and threatening to rain...


----------



## Don M.

Our mild Winter came to an abrupt end this past weekend.  Locally, we had 11" of heavy wet snow...some parts of the area saw as much as 20".  Many of the schools are shut down yesterday and today, as the roads are refreezing overnight, making early morning driving, for the school busses, dangerous. Thousands, in the cities lost power as tree branches broke and took down power lines. We should get a brief respite Wed thru Friday, then a Canadian blast comes down over this coming weekend, dropping temps into the single digits...with more snow.  This was the 3rd worst snowstorm for our area in the past century.  It's about this time of year that I really start looking forward to Spring.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Don M. said:


> Our mild Winter came to an abrupt end this past weekend.  Locally, we had 11" of heavy wet snow...some parts of the area saw as much as 20".  Many of the schools are shut down yesterday and today, as the roads are refreezing overnight, making early morning driving, for the school busses, dangerous. Thousands, in the cities lost power as tree branches broke and took down power lines. We should get a brief respite Wed thru Friday, then a Canadian blast comes down over this coming weekend, dropping temps into the single digits...with more snow.  This was the 3rd worst snowstorm for our area in the past century.  It's about this time of year that I really start looking forward to Spring.



You and us also.


----------



## IKE

Overcast....calm....35º.


----------



## hollydolly

50 degree F..... and raining!!


----------



## moviequeen1

ClassicRockr said:


> And we keep hearing how cold/freezing Colorado is/can be from people here in Jacksonville, FL. Then, I tell them how the winter weather is in Buffalo, NY. Actually, Buffalo is known as "The Ice Box" of the U.S...……..isn't it?


Hi,I've lived in my hometown for most of my life,I've never heard Buffalo being called "The Ice Box' Sue


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Pouring buckets today. We are actually experiencing an "atmospheric river" today. I still haven`t looked up what that actually means though lol. All I know is that the front of our property where the firefighters staged during the wildfire is one huge mud puddle.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

"


NASA Image of the Day October 26, 2017 AR connecting Asia to NA. Cover Page of NCA4​

Part of the nature seriesWeather*Calendar seasons[show]*​
*Tropical seasons[show]*​
*Storms[show]*​
*Precipitation[show]*​
*Topics[show]*​
*Glossaries[show]*​


 Weather portal
An *atmospheric river* (*AR*) is a narrow corridor or filament of concentrated moisture in the atmosphere. Atmospheric rivers consist of narrow bands of enhanced water vapor transport, typically along the boundaries between large areas of divergent surface air flow, including some frontal zones in association with extratropical cyclones that form over the oceans.[SUP][1][/SUP][SUP][2][/SUP][SUP][3][/SUP][SUP][4][/SUP] Pineapple Express storms are the most commonly represented and recognized type of atmospheric rivers; they are given the name due to the warm water vapor plumes originating over the Hawaiian tropics that follow a path towards California.[SUP][5][/SUP][SUP][6"

Ah,great. Another wonderful thing pretty much exclusive to our wonderful state lol.[/SUP]


----------



## IKE

Hazy....calm....39º.


----------



## moviequeen1

When I went on my morning walk around 6:45,it was 9,with no wind, was refreshing
Today,sunny temps in the 20's


----------



## JFBev

Quite breezy and wet ! Inlanders, get ready, it's  on its  way to ya!


----------



## connect1

​10 degrees / been snowing


----------



## IKE

Overcast....strong north wind....27º.


----------



## hollydolly

ooooh, it's so cold,  I've just been out to break the ice in the bird bath... it's  0 deg C... but it feels much colder...Brrrrrrrr!!! It needs to snow to warm it up a bit.


----------



## moviequeen1

Its snowing lightly here at the moment,temps in the mid 20's
On my early walk at 7am,it wasn't bad,I've walked thru worse.I had my long undearwear on will be wearing until Tues
Its really annoying when the local so-called 'weather experts' can't predict with their weather models how much snow the city is going to get.I've heard anywhere from 5-14 inches.I'll believe it when I see it
They are really 'overhyping' this because its the 1st major snowstorm of the winter.We've only had 32inch so far which is way below normal Sue


----------



## CeeCee

After a lot of rain last week we’re in for a good few days of highs in the 60’s..no wind or rain.


----------



## RadishRose

CeeCee said:


> After a lot of rain last week we’re in for a good few days of highs in the 60’s..no wind or rain.



I heard there was a tornado in Fresno yesterday.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Snow!! Windy!!
.


----------



## gennie

It's noon on Saturday.  74, sunny and slight breeze


----------



## connect1

-2 degrees / clear sky

The moon is bright out there.


----------



## Keesha

-18 here. It’s a tad nippy! :grin:


----------



## IKE

Clear....calm....16º.


----------



## moviequeen1

I was all bundled up when I went out this morning around 6:15 to get local paper.It was 12 degrees,windchill -6.
I'm use to walking in this kind of weather,my knees got some exercise since most of the sidewalks weren't shoveled.
I was pleasantly surprised to see how well the Buffalo city plows did,the streets I saw were passable
I'd say we got about 8 inches here,it has now stopped snowing Sue


----------



## Pappy

Warm this morning but raining. Cold snap moving in today...real cold tonight.


----------



## Tommy

9 F (-13 C) with a 14 mph breeze.  Got seven inches of snow overnight, with another five to eight on the way before it changes over to freezing rain & ice after noon.  Will go out and fire up the snowblower once I've fortifies myself with a cup or two of coffee.
:coffeelaugh:


----------



## CeeCee

At 6:30 am it’s 48 degrees, the high will reach 64 today. A slight chance for rain in the PM.


----------



## IKE

Clear....calm....31º.


----------



## RadishRose

At 7:20 am in CT it is minus 5F  or minus 20C. It is clear. Not a huge amount snow but a lot of ice. Staying in.  The high of  8F predicted.


----------



## kburra

Bloody hot!!


----------



## RadishRose

Stay in the a/c Kburra!


----------



## kburra

RadishRose said:


> Stay in the a/c Kburra!



Sounds like a good idea..thanks for reply.


----------



## CeeCee

High of only 56 today but will get back in the 60’s the rest of the week....also no rain in the forecast for awhile...too bad.


----------



## Aunt Bea

About a foot of fresh snow over the weekend minus 3 this morning.


----------



## Pappy

Darn cold for Florida this morning. 36 degrees.


----------



## moviequeen1

The snow total here in Buffalo was 10 inches,areas south of Buffalo got a lot more
When I went for my early walk around 7am all bundled up it was -3 windchill-25 but no wind. It was wonderful to see most of the sidewalks had been shoveled
Today the high will be around 8


----------



## Trade

Overall it's been a warmer than average winter here. This morning it was 33 degrees here in Mobile according to the internet. It must have been a degree or two lower in the suburbs where I am because our bird bath had a thin coat of ice on top. That's the first ice I've seen in it all winter. Last year we had a cold spell where the water in the bird bath was frozen solid for several days. We even got one light dusting of snow. But nothing like that so far this year.


----------



## moviequeen1

It was 3 degrees when I went on my early walk,refreshing,no wind
Today will be much warmer near 30,tomorrow will feel like spring,temps in 40's with rain Suw


----------



## IKE

Cloudy....light breeze....51º.


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny, and but chilly outside. 43 deg F .Very hot sitting here by the window tho'...


----------



## Miss Mae

Oh gosh, it is COLD in northern Georgia! And Mother ain't happy...


----------



## Keesha

Cloudy with temps at -20 feels like -28 
My dogs don’t even want to walk in it


----------



## Tommy

Oh, Keesha!  At first glance I thought "Ouch, that's downright brutal!"  Then it occurred to me that those are C, not F temperatures.  Still pretty cold though (we started the day at -3F).


----------



## IKE

Overcast....light breeze....21º.


----------



## moviequeen1

It was 'balmy' this morning when I took my early walk at 7am,33 degrees with mix of freezing rain,then all rain Today's high in the 40's


----------



## CeeCee

We are in the middle of a mild week...temps in the 60’s, no rain or wind and sunny.


----------



## RadishRose

27F and cloudy. Heavy rain expected overnight into the morning.


----------



## hollydolly

Snowed overnight...These were taken at 11.30 this morning and now at just past 3pm the snow is almost all gone...


----------



## connect1

1 / partly cloudy 


Got 9.2 inches of snow that ended yesterday afternoon.


----------



## IKE

Cloudy....calm....30º.


----------



## kburra

Hot,Hot HOT!!!


----------



## moviequeen1

What a difference a day makes,yesterday we had rain which melted some of the 10inch of snow high was 46
When I went on my early walk at 6:45a,temp was 35,snow/rain mix.This afternoon temps will be in the 20's
Its typical yo yo winter weather here in WNY Sue


----------



## rkunsaw

20F. The lake froze over for the first time this winter.


----------



## RadishRose

49F and pouring rain.


----------



## Pappy

This was early this morning when tornados and winds were predicted. A couple tornados hit north of us and we had downpours and some wind. Just raining now.


----------



## IKE

Clear....calm....19º.


----------



## IKE

Clear....calm....20º.


----------



## Buckeye

51F & clear here in the Sonoran Desert, but it's a couple of hours before sunrise.  High today should be low 70s


----------



## fmdog44

Great in Texas because Texas is the greatest- should see 70 today & tomorrow


----------



## moviequeen1

partly sunny here in Buffalo,no wind temp around 20


----------



## IKE

Clear....calm....32º.


----------



## CeeCee

We are still in the 60’s with no rain.  This will be the pattern for awhile.


----------



## gennie

Rain, cool.  Low 60s


----------



## chic

We were supposed to get snow and mixed precip, but it stayed cold clear and sunny all day.


----------



## connect1

1 / snow


----------



## fmdog44

Local news said this morning the cold blast approaching the Midwest this eek could send the temperature in Chicago with the wind a cold factor of minus fifty seven!! I live in Houston, Tx and very happy for that.


----------



## Ken N Tx

fmdog44 said:


> Local news said this morning the cold blast approaching the Midwest this eek could send the temperature in Chicago with the wind a cold factor of minus fifty seven!! I live in Houston, Tx and very happy for that.


----------



## IKE

Partly cloudy....light breeze....39º.


----------



## IKE

Clear....calm....19º.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

In my hometown in the UP of Michigan, the schools are closed because the wind chill is -55F. Well, that and also because there's a blizzard happening right now. In anticipation of worsening conditions, schools are closed tomorrow, too.

Here in the Atlanta area, when I got up at 6 the temp was 48F, and the rain had started...just a few sprinkles...and has now "plummeted" to 45F. Because it might change to flurries lasting until about noon or 1 pm, the schools are closed along with city, county, and state offices.

Deliver me.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Well, where we are moving to, it was 12 degrees this morning, but then again, this small city is basically next to the foothills of the Rocky Mountains. Where we are currently, it was 37 this morning and will be 35 tomorrow morning. Because of the multiple things for us to do there in the summer, we will have to endure the winter months. At least we won't have to hear about an approaching Tropical Storm or Hurricane or try and bear the terrible humidity.


----------



## gennie

Sunny, calm and 59 d.


----------



## applecruncher

It's minus -1 right now,...brrr... but forecast for Monday is 57!  Go figure.


----------



## RadishRose

27F @3:40pm, partly sunny, low tonight to be 2F. Short snow squall expected soon, about 1 inch and will last about an hour.

Tomorrow the high to be 16F.


----------



## Keesha

now -16 with blowing winds 
Feels like - 25 
Thats Celcius


----------



## Don M.

It was 6 below when I got up this morning....with a wind chill of about -15, according to the morning news.  Then, we may hit 60 by Sunday....the MidWest roller coaster continues.  It was cold enough this morning that most schools closed.


----------



## Marie5656

*​Darn cold, here in New York. Single digits, Red Alert weather day according to the local news.  VERY windy right now. I think some snow will be coming in.  I am staying put at home tomorrow.*


----------



## IKE

Clear....calm....24º.


----------



## CeeCee

High of 66 with some rain...hopefully!


----------



## Keesha

- 16 today. It’s warming up some


----------



## Pinky

-16C, feels like -27C with windchill. That's around 7F, feels like -15F.

Postponing shopping until tomorrow. At these temps, the salt on the road won't melt the ice. It wasn't as cold the other day, and it was slippery off the main streets.


----------



## chic

9 degrees F is going to be our high for the day, but wind chills make it below zero.  I need this...


----------



## Falcon

Right  now !   Pouring  rain,  lightning  &  thunder.   Haven't  had THAT  in months !

Thursday  1-31-19   Noon.


----------



## C'est Moi

Gray and overcast; misting rain.   55 degrees.


----------



## Furryanimal

Snowing heavily in South Wales.And to us very cold!!


----------



## Keesha

It’s -17 with a windchill making it higher but the other night it was -26 and in some areas the electricity went off for 4 plus hours. I’m so glad we have a woodstove and a generator.,


----------



## hollydolly

WE are at - 3 .. we had snow overnight and this morning, but then a sunny day melted most of it. It's forecast to snow again overnight.....


This was us this morning....


----------



## Furryanimal

My club stated yesterday they were confident the game would be on tomorrow-it isn't!


----------



## IKE

Overcast....calm....light mist....43º.


----------



## RadishRose

7F and sunny.


----------



## JustBonee

It's 60 degrees,  cloudy and rainy here (Houston) this morning.  Supposed to be around 80 by Tuesday & Wednesday.


----------



## Keesha

Lovely picture hollydolly. 
Its -17 again this morning but it’s suppose to warm up in a couple of days and there isn’t much windchill at all today.


----------



## CeeCee

High of 64 today in Fresno but the next few days rain is in the forecast, Yay!


----------



## gennie

64F and cloudy


----------



## IKE

Overcast....calm....51º.


----------



## hollydolly

4 degrees C.... ( 40 degrees F)...snow is melting ....


----------



## Buckeye

Saturday Morning. Feb 2 - Currently 55F.  High today around 70F and sunny.  Love living in the Sonoran Desert


----------



## CeeCee

Big change from yesterday, it’s pouring and windy and high only in the 50’s....

Now it’s Califorina’s turn for the bad weather....fear of mudslides, flooding, etc.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...s-rain-howling-winds-10-feet-snow/2743666002/

Think the road To Yosemite is closed because of snow.


----------



## Ken N Tx

60 degrees going to 72...


----------



## IKE

Overcast....calm....56º.


----------



## moviequeen1

'balmy' compared to brutal cold temps we endured last week
The snow is melting,highs today in the 40's,tomorrow in the 50's.


----------



## CeeCee

It’s pretty nasty in Fresno, rain and wind and temps in the 50’s....staying in and posting a LOT. 

Especially in the different colors posts.


----------



## Buckeye

56F and drizzle here in the Sonoran Desert.  High today 64.  Good day to stay in and watch the Super Bowl.


----------



## fmdog44

68 & cloudy in Houston


----------



## Pinky

It's a much milder 7C today. Thank goodness.


----------



## moviequeen1

It felt like spring yesterday,partly sunny, was 54
Today,partly sunny a bit warmer high near 60,Yippee!!!


----------



## CeeCee

Same as yesterday...chilly, rainy, windy...highs in the 50’s.


----------



## IKE

Clear....calm....50º.


----------



## Lord Elpus

...bit drizzly today-but that'll pass. Whereas the rest of this side of the country have had ice,snow and gales,I've been fortunate,with breezes and sunshine.


----------



## Ken N Tx

12:45PM. 76° going to 81°..


----------



## chic

60 sunny and beautiful.


----------



## RadishRose

CeeCee said:


> It’s pretty nasty in Fresno, rain and wind and temps in the 50’s....staying in and posting a LOT.
> 
> Especially in the different colors posts.



Do be careful!


----------



## RadishRose

58F here and sunny, wow...!


----------



## Keesha

It’s 10 degrees Celsius which is 50 Fahrenheit so it’s quite nice temperature wise but it’s still dark and cloudy. I miss the sunshine :sunshine:


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

It`s been lightly snowing here today! Not very often we get snow-it`s been several years since we have had any. They are saying we may get 2-4 inches after 5 o`clock this evening. We`ll see!


----------



## C'est Moi

74 and humid; I have the a/c on to get some of the humidity out of the air.


----------



## IKE

Light fog & drizzle....calm....36º.


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday we hit a record high of 58
When I went on my early morning walk at 6:45,a bit of fog,light rain
Today's forecast temps in the 40's,dropping in the 30's by late afternoon


----------



## CeeCee

This is our absolute worst week weatherwise for winter.


----------



## IKE

Drizzle & fog....calm....33º.


----------



## Don M.

Freezing rain, with temps hovering near freezing.  Roads are slick, schools are closed, and people are encouraged to stay home.


----------



## applecruncher

After bone-chilling cold last week,  raining and 57 today, 65  (!) tomorrow, then Friday morning will be 15 degrees.


----------



## SeaBreeze

25 degrees, foggy and very light snow here in Co.  They said the snow will start at noon and we'll get an additional 2-5 inches, still have old snow and ice in my back yard....slip, slidin' away.


----------



## RadishRose

Low 40's, sunny, turning cloudy later. Rain/sleet only in the northern hills.


----------



## Tommy

Sunny in the mid-30s.  Another 3-5 inches of snow coming tonight.


----------



## moviequeen1

today was cloudy,freezing rain changed to rain temps in mid 30's
I took 1 brief walk today around 6:45 before the freezing rain started


----------



## IKE

Overcast....strong north wind....21º.


----------



## moviequeen1

cloudy, rain this afternoon temps in 40's


----------



## Buckeye

34F here in the Desert this morning.  Waaaay to cold for me.  Shoulda stayed on the Big Island.


----------



## Gary O'

2° F this morn

Gonna throw another dog on the fire and get back under the covers
(probably colder outside)


----------



## CeeCee

Hoot N Annie said:


> 34F here in the Desert this morning.  Waaaay to cold for me.  Shoulda stayed on the Big Island.



Pretty much the same weather in Fresno now....but it’s better than the endless days of triple digit temps that are coming soon.


----------



## Don M.

We had rain and thunderstorms last night, then the cold front came through, and now everything is coated with ice.  Schools are closed, and the news is warning everyone to stay off the streets if they can.


----------



## Pinky

Yesterday, it was around -5C with freezing rain all day. Schools closed. We went to hospital via
taxi at 7:00 a.m. before it started. At 5:30 p.m. when I left, the roads had been heavily salted, so it took the normal amount of time to get home (taxi again). Traffic was light, thank goodness. I'd envisioned being stuck bumper-to-bumper in rush hour traffic and having to pay an exorbitant cab bill. The freezing rain forecast for today hasn't yet materialized.


----------



## IKE

Clear....light breeze....15º.


----------



## Furryanimal

Very wet and windy.Storm Erik.


----------



## moviequeen1

its been cloudy,scattered snow flurries,high wind warning for all of WNY until 5pm
The early high at midnight was 59,temps been dropping throughout the day,now in the 20's


----------



## Falcon

68  &  clear skies.


----------



## C'est Moi

41 degrees and sprinkling rain.


----------



## SeaBreeze

38 degrees and mostly sunny.


----------



## IKE

Overcast....calm....freezing rain in the forecast....22º.


----------



## DaveA

That sounds like my kind of *​summer* day, here on the New England coast.  Over 75 is 
suffering weather" and below 20 is the same.  I like to remain in a fairly tight range of temps. Extended periods of too hot or too cold are miserable and feel even worse as I've aged.


----------



## IKE

Cloudy....fog....calm....31º.


----------



## IKE

Rain....calm....41º.


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny warm  10 deg C... 49 deg F...

Just been doing some spring cleaning..it always seem to spur me on when the sun is out.. so I've got all the woodwork in all the rooms  cleaned down,  the washing & drying  done,  and hoovered all the way through upstairs and downstairs.


----------



## Buckeye

Another bitter cold day here in the Sonoran Desert - Currently 43F, high will only be 58.  Brrrrr.


----------



## IKE

Clear....calm....31º.


----------



## Keesha

It’s -11 Celsius with a snow storm warning


----------



## RadishRose

3-5 inches and topped with ice later today and into the night. Ugh.

We have a gallon and a half of milk and 3 loaves of bread. (2 are frozen) layful:


----------



## CeeCee

RadishRose said:


> 3-5 inches and topped with ice later today and into the night. Ugh.
> 
> We have a gallon and a half of milk and 3 loaves of bread. (2 are frozen) layful:



Does your son or grandson still live with you or is the milk for you?

I haven’t bought any milk in 15 years except for almond milk and not much of that either.

I do freeze all my bread because I don’t use much and it would get moldy too quickly, so I take a slice or two out when I need it.


----------



## Gary O'

Blowing pretty hard







More snow’s a comin’

Talkin’  feet, not inches

snugglin' weather


Keepin’ a fire


----------



## RadishRose

CeeCee said:


> Does your son or grandson still live with you or is the milk for you?
> 
> I haven’t bought any milk in 15 years except for almond milk and not much of that either.
> 
> I do freeze all my bread because I don’t use much and it would get moldy too quickly, so I take a slice or two out when I need it.



My grandson drinks the milk but has to take Lactaid pills. I only use it in my coffee or a rare bowl of cold cereal. I admit I don't need all this bread, that was a mistake.


----------



## RadishRose

Looks fierce out there Gary, but warm and cozy inside. Be safe.


----------



## JustBonee

RadishRose said:


> My grandson drinks the milk but has to take Lactaid pills. I only use it in my coffee or a rare bowl of cold cereal. I admit I don't need all this bread, that was a mistake.



I buy Lactose Free milk these days, and the same with ice cream...  makes a big difference.


----------



## Pinky

Toronto weather .. snow storm. All schools closed.

From the weather network:

Hazardous winter conditions are expected.

A winter storm with a combination of 15 to 20 cm snow and ice pellets,  possible freezing rain, and strong winds is expected today into tonight.

Snow at times heavy continues over the region. Strong easterly winds  gusting near 70 km/h will result in sudden and significantly reduced  visibility due to blowing snow. Stronger wind gusts near 80 km/h are  also possible near the shores of Lake Ontario this morning. 

We did our grocery shopping yesterday..just hope we don't lose hydro power!


----------



## CeeCee

Pinky said:


> Toronto weather .. snow storm. All schools closed.
> 
> From the weather network:
> 
> Hazardous winter conditions are expected.
> 
> A winter storm with a combination of 15 to 20 cm snow and ice pellets,  possible freezing rain, and strong winds is expected today into tonight.
> 
> Snow at times heavy continues over the region. Strong easterly winds  gusting near 70 km/h will result in sudden and significantly reduced  visibility due to blowing snow. Stronger wind gusts near 80 km/h are  also possible near the shores of Lake Ontario this morning.
> 
> We did our grocery shopping yesterday..just hope we don't lose hydro power!



Stay safe...I know some people in the Toronto area that aren’t on this forum and they’re snowed in.

One lives in Brantford.


----------



## Pinky

CeeCee said:


> Stay safe...I know some people in the Toronto area that aren’t on this forum and they’re snowed in.
> 
> One lives in Brantford.



Thanks CeeCee. My two sisters live out Brantford way. They always get more snow than we do.


----------



## Tommy

At the moment, 20 degrees F and snowing.  Expecting 10-15 inches of the white stuff before it changes over to freezing rain in the wee hours. (ick!)


----------



## tortiecat

We always get our storms about 24 hours after Toronto.
Snow has just started in the last hour.  Safe and sound,
no reason to go anyway.
My daughter from Toronto area is now in Australia where
it was 37 degrees today!


----------



## Sunny

Rain for the last two days, but freezing rain. It's just a degree or two above freezing temperatures.  Supposed to warm up and become sunny and pleasant tomorrow. Let's hope!


----------



## IKE

Clear....calm....34º.


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday we had a bit of everything,snow-frz rain-rain,high was 38
Today blowing snow,high wind warning for all of WNY temps in 20's


----------



## DaveA

Here on the south coast of New England, we're digging out from a  typical winter snowstorm.  1-1/2 ft. with drifts as  high as 3 ft.  Oh wait - - -must have been auto-correct - - -it wa*s inches* rather than *ft.!*  Well, we're struggling no matter which.


----------



## RadishRose

2-3 inches of snow in my area of CT topped with a sheet of ice due to freezing drizzle. Cloudy, but the storm is over.


----------



## CeeCee

Crappy!  Rain and wind and I have to drive 3 hours to get to my daughter’s.


----------



## Gary O'

So, the foot of snow predicted, came
On top of the foot from yesterday
Now that’s more like it

My outdoor workbench seems a bit heavy laden







I declare this to be the first actual day of winter here at Cold Water Flats
As I can now get serious with snow blowin’ and roof shovelin’….. come light


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> 2-3 inches of snow in my area of CT topped with a sheet of ice due to freezing drizzle. Cloudy, but the storm is over.



cute

So, the foot of snow predicted, came
On top of the foot from yesterday
Now that’s more like it






I declare this to be the first actual day of winter here at Cold Water Flats
As I can now get serious with snow blowin’ and roof shovelin’….. come light


----------



## Pinky

Gary, you must have to shovel yourself out of your house ..

Here, it's snowing steadily, but only -2C. It looks so pretty out there. Glad I'm inside now.
The city does a very good job of clearing the streets of snow - got to give credit to where it's due.

Be careful driving, everyone!


----------



## Gary O'

Pinky said:


> Gary, you must have to shovel yourself out of your house ..



More like dig into it






that's OK

I needed the workout


----------



## Don M.

We're still caught in the Up and Down weather cycle.  Sunday evening, the freezing rain began to move in with a forecast for it to continue for 2 days.  So, we shut the house up, and went to the city to visit the kids and casino's for a couple of days.  We got back yesterday evening, and all was clear.  Today/tomorrow we should be in the upper 50's and sunny, then Friday, just in time for the weekend, another blast of cold air and freezing precipitation is due to move in...another  "iffy" weekend.  We have set several records for both high and low temperatures in the past few weeks....what a Strange year.


----------



## MannyGT

Freezing temperatures and rainy conditions here in the central valley's Northern section of California at this time. It's hard to believe that in about four to five months, I will be dreading the 100 degree plus weather so prominent here during the summer months


----------



## CeeCee

MannyGT said:


> Freezing temperatures and rainy conditions here in the central valley's Northern section of California at this time. It's hard to believe that in about four to five months, I will be dreading the 100 degree plus weather so prominent here during the summer months




Yep!  I’m in Fresno...where are you?

Driving to Monterey area today...ugh.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Yesterday it was a high of 82 and today a high of 62. Shorts and back to jeans and this coming weekend, back to shorts. IOW, a roller-coaster ride with temps.


----------



## IKE

Overcast....calm....21º.


----------



## moviequeen1

Today,partly sunny temps in the 20's


----------



## Tommy

Lovely day; temps in the 30s.  We drove to Alton Bay, NH this morning have an early lunch and watch the comings and goings at the only FAA approved ice runway in the lower 48.  :fun:


----------



## hollydolly

last 2 days have been Beautiful February sunny days...  temps up to the low 60's... 

Took this on Thursday from aboard the boat we were on  in East London





..and this one yesterday on  our walk behind our house 



What a difference a day makes... today it was mild, but very grey and dull.... forecast for next week is snow...


----------



## Pinky

Lovely photos, Dolly. At least you get Spring-like days between the cold 

Our latest snow is melting, but it's staying chilly. Not too long now before Spring really is here again.


----------



## hollydolly

Thanks Pinky...yes we do get lovely sunny days during winter in between the really harsh winter days...


----------



## IKE

Clear....light breeze....21º.


----------



## moviequeen1

Today its been cloudy with snow flurries,temps in 20's
We've hit 100 inches of snow,its only mid Feb,spring can't come soon enough for me Sue


----------



## IKE

Cloudy.....light breeze.....freezing rain, sleet and light snow in the forecast for this afternoon and tonight.....29º.


----------



## IKE

Overcast....breezy....47º.

We've got a extreme wind warning in the forecast for today, they're saying that by noon the wind will be up to 50 mph.


----------



## moviequeen1

Today is partly sunny temps in the 40's
Tomorrow,for all of WNY high wind warning starts at 7am-Mon 10am,winds could gust between 65-75mph during afternoon/evening.I suspect there will be a lot of power outages,tree damage.Sue


----------



## Gary O'

We’ve got pushing a couple feet of accumulation
About six inches of hard pack

aand, two more feet comin’ in the next 36 hrs





















Winter….oh, the joy (sarcasm...heavy heavy sarcasm...'bout two feet of it)


----------



## CeeCee

A nice day with a high of 60...after what seems like weeks of rain and wind and cooler temps the next 10 days will be in the 60’s...looks like winter is over in Fresno.

This has been the rainiest and coldest winter in a long time here...think the drought in California is over.


----------



## RadishRose

30F, high to be 40. Partly sunny.


----------



## MarkinPhx

Rare sight for Phoenix.


----------



## Butterfly

We got dumped on with snow last (Friday) night, but it mostly melted off during the day.


----------



## Butterfly

MarkinPhx said:


> Rare sight for Phoenix.
> 
> View attachment 62616



Sorry, but I don't get it.  What part is rare, the snow on the mountains in the background?


----------



## Buckeye

MarkinPhx said:


> Rare sight for Phoenix.
> 
> View attachment 62616



We had a great distant view of the snowy mountains today on our way to Wickenburg.  Majestic.


----------



## IKE

Clear....calm....29º.


----------



## Marie5656

Today and tomorrow...in words and music

<font size="4">


----------



## hollydolly

Hoot N Annie said:


> We had a great distant view of the snowy mountains today on our way to Wickenburg.  Majestic.




beautiful...


----------



## Jandante

Hi, It's been a hot dry summer, beautiful cooler day today after the threat of Cyclone Oma, which turned away, with only a few showers of rain in our area.


----------



## hollydolly

We've had some really lovely spring like weather all of February really... today was around 65 deg f

This was yesterday and today...



  These were yesterday... 


...and this  afternoon in the pub garden about an hour before it got dark at 6pm.. .....


----------



## MarkinPhx

Butterfly said:


> Sorry, but I don't get it.  What part is rare, the snow on the mountains in the background?



The snow. Usually not something us living in Phoenix see so close to the city.


----------



## moviequeen1

It was down right scary,listening to the howling winds peaking at 60 mph as it blew thru WNY
Our apt building didn't lose power/electricity,last night we did lose phone/TV internet
There are some parts of WNY who are still without power.I did see last night on TV the ice jam in Hamburg,NY{south of Buffalo} come up to some property on Hoover Beach.The ice boom in Lake Erie had broken off because of the winds,residents in this area had to be evacuated


----------



## JFBev

Monsoon has lessened here on the southern Oregon coast, but Hwy 101 about 15 miles north of us has washed out and dropped -- so closed until further notice and the only alternative is an old twisty road -- some parts gravel, some parts one-lane -- into the Coast Range which gives an expansive view of huge burn scars left by wildfires from the last 2 Summers.  Sheesh! 

I live just north of CA border, so there's an alternative by going south about 20 miles and catching a two-lane highway over to I-5.   Will be heavy traffic on that road until repairs are done on the Coast Hwy. And that's even after the heavy show will have melted from the hills.

Just a thought:  is it time to move back to civilization and just visit the ocean once a year?  Hmmm. . .


----------



## Pinky

We're supposed to get 15 cm of snow overnight .. just when I'd hoped we were done with snow for this winter :yeahright:


----------



## Seeker

74 Today... every thing is blooming. Will meet it's demise next week low is 30.


----------



## Keesha

-12 today. Snow flurries all day. 120 km winds the other day 
It’s cold


----------



## hollydolly

Goodness , sounds like many of you are  having a hard time weather wise I hope things settle down for you all very soon...

Still good and warm  here, and very sunny.. temps yesterday 70 deg f..today temps to be around 66 deg..

This from yesterday...


----------



## Mike

Hollydolly, enjoy it today because according to the
weather man on my radio this morning, it all starts
to go downhill tomorrow!

This is still February and the usual temperature is
around 9C or 48F and this time last year we were
under lots of snow, they called it "The Beast from
the East" and it was a beast, remember?

Mike.


----------



## Dolly

We have been having some mighty queer weather here in the UK. The temperatures are breaking all records for February. We are told that these temperatures should be in Spain not here' On the Welsh Borders  we have been having very foggy early mornings clearing mid morning to war sunny days. This morning we woke up to a very hard frost. According to the BBC weather department (and their forecasts can be hit or miss) it will all return to normal in the next few days


----------



## hollydolly

Mike said:


> Hollydolly, enjoy it today because according to the
> weather man on my radio this morning, it all starts
> to go downhill tomorrow!
> 
> This is still February and the usual temperature is
> around 9C or 48F and this time last year we were
> under lots of snow, they called it "The Beast from
> the East" and it was a beast, remember?
> 
> Mike.



Mike yes  we were just saying yesterday how this time last year we had the beast from the East, but this February has been glorious all month..if you look at my albums you'll see pictures we took on Valentines day in the city, and it's just got hotter every day since. We're forecast to get showers tomorrow with temps at mid 50's... it'll be the first rains we've had in weeks.. 
Which side of London are you Mike?


----------



## IKE

Freezing mist / drizzle....calm....29º.


----------



## moviequeen1

Another 'winter weather advisory',more snow 3-8 inches,temps in the 20's. just another day in paradise LOL!


----------



## moviequeen1

A partly sunny day,temps in the high 30's.
It'll be nice to see the sun for a change


----------



## hollydolly

We had heavy rain yesterday the first in weeks... and a shower this morning but the sun is back again, although the temps are down on last week...


----------



## RadishRose

Cold, 24F


----------



## MarkinPhx

Spring has arrived as evidenced by all the Cubs fans in town. Sadly Summer isn't far off.


----------



## Keesha

It was -27 the other night. 
It’s now only -2


----------



## IKE

Overcast....breezy....actual +10º....windchill -6º.

It's so cold.......


----------



## hollydolly

We're Sunny, with 55 deg f, but a little breezy .. after a weekend of storm force winds and rain...


----------



## Ken N Tx

21 degrees going to 33....


----------



## moviequeen1

Today clouds/sun high in the teens,will be like this until Thurs


----------



## Don M.

Zero degrees when I got up this morning....with a wind chill of over -10.  March is Truly "coming in like a lion"....sure hope Spring arrives soon.


----------



## Nihil

This winter is trying to kill me.


----------



## IKE

Not as cold as yesterday at this time but still pretty nippy (clear...calm...12º) but thankfully it looks like warmer weather is in the forecast.


"Don't forget to turn your clocks forward one hour this coming weekend."


----------



## hollydolly

It's Sunny and warm today.. high 50's but I can feel the heat of the sun coming through the window as I sit at my desk... 

The clocks don't got forward here in the UK until the end of March!!!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pinky

Can't complain ..


----------



## RadishRose

Woke up yesterday to at least 4 inches of snow. It started melting when the sun appeared and today is a sunny one, too but only 28F; still below freezing. *sigh*


----------



## Old Dummy

+1 F. this morning, a sweltering +22 now. This and the next couple of days, hopefully, will be the end of below average temps for this time of year.


----------



## moviequeen1

Pappy said:


> View attachment 63066



Hey Pappy,try and send those warm Fla temps back here in WNY.
We're all getting fed up with the bone chilling cold and snow Sue


----------



## Trade

The official temperature for Mobile is 32 right now at 6:30 am. And there was a thin layer of ice over the top of our bird bath so maybe it got to  31 here in the suburbs. Overall it's been a mild winter here. This is the lowest it's been all winter. Last winter we had at least a half a dozen mornings when it was in the 20's. And we even had one morning when I woke up to a light dusting of snow on the ground.


----------



## Keesha

It’s -17 here this morning.


----------



## IKE

Clear....calm....19º.


----------



## moviequeen1

It was partly sunny/windy here yesterday,high was 16.It was so cold,I didn't go for my afternoon walk
On my early morning walk at 6:30,temp was 10 but no wind
Today's forecast to yesterday but less wind.We've had 111 inch of snow,enough already!!!!!


----------



## Trade

59 degrees this morning. That's 27 higher than 2 days ago. The forecast is for high's in the 70's for the next full week. It looks like winter is over for us.


----------



## Keesha

It was -20 when I got up this morning 
B-r-r-r-r!!!


----------



## MarkinPhx

Cloudy and a little chilly today with highs only in low 60's. Yesterday was much warmer and a good day to take in a Spring Training game.


----------



## connect1

Currently 33 degrees.
Got some snow overnight.
It's going to be in the upper 30's today and the snow has stopped.


----------



## IKE

Cloudy....calm....39º.

Rain in the forecast and here in the central part of the state we're always happy to get it.


----------



## hollydolly

Very sunny... Verrrrryyy windy, and 53 deg f!..but it feels colder due to the wind chill 

I was going out but I just hate the  wind so much, so we've been out in the garden which is protected from the wind,  attaching new trellis to our big brick wall,  ready for the spring, and new plant pots  to hang on it


----------



## SeaBreeze

Super windy and blustery all morning with rain, just turned into a wet snow around an hour ago, they say we'll get 4-8 inches when it's over, typical March snow, temps in the 30s.  :winter1:


----------



## Pinky

Last weeks long-range forecast said today was to be warm - over 10C. Well, that hasn't materialized. It's gray, and not too cold, but .. I'm disappointed


----------



## moviequeen1

Today its been cloudy,temps in the 30's
Its wonderful for a change not to wear winter boots,since most of the sidewalks are dry


----------



## squatting dog

SeaBreeze said:


> Super windy and blustery all morning with rain, just turned into a wet snow around an hour ago, they say we'll get 4-8 inches when it's over, typical March snow, temps in the 30s.  :winter1:


----------



## Aneeda72

I am more than tired of this current weather cycle.  Rain during the day, snow and freezing at night.  Got to pick up the poopsicles.  Sun comes out, snow melts, it rains, then snow, freezes, poopsicles.  Sigh.  Enough already.


----------



## AZ Jim

https://weather.com/weather/tenday/l/85374:4:US


----------



## toffee

omg talk about high winds here been like it for 3days now ' thought the roof was gonna lift at one point scary i say'
i live rural and nxt to  flat agriculta fields so it sweeps right cross with no barriers to stop it ' its just calming atm thank god,
but just seen another storm warning on the news ….think ile get my kite out the loft lol...


----------



## moviequeen1

It was a lovely spring day here yesterday,temp was in the high 60's
Alas, today another 'high wind' warning,gusts 50mph,temps in the 40's
When I went out on my early walk at 6:30 it was a breezy


----------



## hollydolly

59 deg f here.. and sunny but with very strong winds.. forecast is for rain from this PM>...


----------



## CeeCee

Getting warmer every day!  Weekend is 80 degrees.

Too hot because I still have my winter sheets on, Id take them off but the 80’s aren’t permanent yet.  Next week some rain and upper 60’s.


----------



## connect1

37 degrees / cloudy now, had rain overnight.
Yesterday got some snow and sleet.
Silly weather


----------



## Ruthanne

It'a actually supposed to be in the 70s today and it's the Midwest where it is 20 degrees colder a hundred miles away.  Lucky me!


----------



## gumbud

​end of the 'wet' season - thunderstorms and rain atm - lovely more reasonable temps too!


----------



## hollydolly

It's a beautiful sunny morning....


A photo from yesterday....



Yesterday we went boating. It was a little cloudy and cooler, but still lovely and quiet on the river out of season. Took a 5 minute video sailing down the river, but for some reason I'm struggling to upload it to Youtube from my phone.. when I get it there I'll post  it..


----------



## Vega_Lyra

Rainy weather.....:uncomfortableness:


----------



## moviequeen1

Its cloudy at the moment temps in 50's,headed up towards 70,cold front comes thru this afternoon with rain


----------



## Aneeda72

Snowed last night-sad.


----------



## Mollypops

Right now is it cloudy and overcast and rainy and around 60 degrees.


----------



## Olivia

Partly cloudy but I see mostly blue skies (Oahu). Temperature is 76 degrees. Humidity is 78%. A bit windy.


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday,was a raw windy day with rain/snow showers,temps in the 40's
Today,its partly sunny temps a bit warmer


----------



## moviequeen1

Today its cloudy with on/off rain temps in 60's
This weekend will feel raw/cold temps in the 40's,Sun OMG snow mixed with rain showers ,BRRR!


----------



## Keesha

9 degrees and pouring rain


----------



## Keesha

A beautiful picture holly
It always looks nice where you live


----------



## CeeCee

Very hot...95 today, yesterday was the same...the whole week was in the 90’s.


----------



## gennie

72 and overcast.  Slight breeze


----------



## hollydolly

58 deg,  sunny but a little overcast and quite windy... rain is forecast!!


----------



## Old Dummy

1-3 inches of snow expected Sunday, high of 45!


----------



## chic

I think it's rained everyday this month except twice. Ie - it's lousy out.


----------



## Ruthanne

It's rather chilly, rainy day  today in the upper 40s F here.  All of my arthritis usually acts up on days like this..ouch.


----------



## Sunny

Just got a tornado warning, which got downgraded to "severe storm."  So far, nothing is happening but some rain.


----------



## CeeCee

Gosh, I envy everybody’s cooler temps and rain...wanna trade??


----------



## RadishRose

Pouring rain on and off all day in CT.


----------



## AZ Jim

96 degrees....


----------



## CeeCee

AZ Jim said:


> 96 degrees....



Yikes!!  That’s hot...we’re  only 95.


----------



## AZ Jim

CeeCee said:


> Yikes!!  That’s hot...we’re  only 95.


Ooops....Getting hotter.  It will hit 100.https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1-d&q=temperature+phoenix+now


----------



## Don M.

Sunny and nice today....but the forecast says we will get rain nearly every day this coming week...with 3 to 5 inches total.  It may be another 2 or 3 weeks before I can get my garden started.


----------



## Falcon

It's  80º  on  the patio  and sunny.  Couldn't be more pleasant.  Life's  good  !


----------



## AZ Jim

Falcon said:


> It's  80º  on  the patio  and sunny.  Couldn't be more pleasant.  Life's  good  !


Good for you John...


----------



## Furryanimal

Extremely windy.
Emptied bins are blowing everywhere.


----------



## hollydolly

Furryanimal said:


> Extremely windy.
> Emptied bins are blowing everywhere.



Grey, and Verrrry Windy...... high of 52 deg ... can't believe we had 75 deg just last weekend!!


----------



## moviequeen1

When I went on my early walk at 6:45,snow mixed with rain didn't last long


----------



## RadishRose

Sunny said:


> Just got a tornado warning, which got downgraded to "severe storm."  So far, nothing is happening but some rain.



My goodness, I found out later that CT had tornado warnings too yesterday, but nothing touched down.


----------



## Ruthanne

Cool here today, in  the 40s and going down into the 30s tonight...jeez I thought it was almost May..wait..it is~


----------



## Garydavid

Well it started out pouring in the morning and right now its windy, sunny and cool. Its a beautiful spring day!


----------



## DaveA

Pretty much the same here, Gary, down on the southcoast of Mass..


----------



## RadishRose

Chilly down here in CT too, but mostly sunny. Yesterday was quite stormy with thunder, flood warnings and tornado watches.


----------



## Garydavid

Looks like a lot more rain next week dave. Theres been enough rain aready to drown the fish.


----------



## Garydavid

Gonna have a lot more rain next week as well. I am right next to the conneticut river and its getting closer


----------



## tortiecat

Here in Quebec, as well as Ontario and New Brunswick, we are experiencing
some of the worst flooding!  We are on the national news every day and in
all the newspapers.  I am safe where I live, but I pray for all who have lost
their homes!


----------



## hollydolly

Oh goodness Tortiecat..I'm glad you're safe but those poor people who've lost their homes, I wonder where they'll end up ...


Today we've had Storm Hannah all day long, very high winds, heavy rain ...and structural damage in many places as well as thousands without power!!


----------



## Garydavid

Well at least your safe. But as you say, the others may not be. We never know what may happen each day of our lives. We can only pray


----------



## Garydavid

Wow! Are you ok where you are?


----------



## RadishRose

Gosh, Tortie and Holly, please do be careful!


----------



## DaveA

Garydavid said:


> Gonna have a lot more rain next week as well. I am right next to the conneticut river and its getting closer



Gary, it's "those people" down in Connecticut that are causing the problem - i think they've built a temporary dam at the state line, to keep all of that water in Mass..

Wait - - - - I was thinking of Rose when I said "those people", but my son and his family are right down the road from her.  I'll withdraw my comment!!


----------



## Garydavid

You mean those temporary dam people? Haaahaaa


----------



## Old Dummy

A few days ago they were calling for up to 4" of snow today here in the hills -- but they backpedaled on that yesterday. Ain't gonna happen! We're "over the hump" now.

But it did snow yesterday, with some of it sticking on the young leaves and other spots that were cold enough. But none of it lasted long. Hopefully it's the last of the snow for this season.


----------



## RadishRose

DaveA said:


> Gary, it's "those people" down in Connecticut that are causing the problem - i think they've built a temporary dam at the state line, to keep all of that water in Mass..
> 
> Wait - - - - I was thinking of Rose when I said "those people", but my son and his family are right down the road from her.  I'll withdraw my comment!!



We have to do _something_! It's 49F and raining here, again!  You MA people are better swimmers.


----------



## Ruthanne

In the 40s again, goin in the 30s tonight..so tired of the gray skies~Sunshine, where are you?


----------



## CeeCee

Ruthanne said:


> In the 40s again, goin in the 30s tonight..so tired of the gray skies~Sunshine, where are you?




Come visit me in Fresno...it’s sunny and a little cooler today..only 89.


----------



## Old Dummy

Ruthanne said:


> In the 40s again, goin in the 30s tonight..so tired of the gray skies~Sunshine, where are you?



Me? Finger Lakes area in western NYS. We're dipping into the mid-20s tonight. 

Here is a couple of great pix of Canandaigua Lake, about 6-8 miles from me, looking to the northeast. Although I have taken pix from this spot, I did not take these:

Fall time:








A lazy summer morning:


----------



## Garydavid

I know. Its cold and damp again! Well at least its not snowing anymore and can watch the blossoms growing. At least the grass loves the rain.


----------



## chic

Very cold and grey, but at least it didn't rain. Had to take my packed up winter clothes and accessories out of storage. It feels more like March than almost May.


----------



## moviequeen1

The forecasted 'snow' never materialized yesterday,cloudy mid morning, sun came out in afternoon high was 50
The lawns around my neighborhood are looking very green with all the rain we've had lately


----------



## RadishRose

Rain finally stopped in CT today, but my heat went on early this morning- it was set are 64! 

It was in the 40's all morning and when it hit 58 I took off with doggie to the park.


----------



## Garydavid

Yes! The rain is over and the sun is smiling, like me. Nice to see the sun on the blossoms.


----------



## Ruthanne

It's about 49 right now and is going to be in the 80s today.  Good thing I don't have to travel far today in my car.  The AC is not putting out cool air.  Just getting Suzy groomed nearby today.


----------



## Aneeda72

It was 75, sunny and wonderful a couple days ago.  The birds were singing, the flowers in bloom, and life was good.

Last night it rained like the second flood of Noah was coming.  Then it snowed.  This morning I am freezing and have to put the heat on.  We’ve dropped down into the thirties.  Oh goody, winter is back.


----------



## Don M.

We've had our annual (hopefully only) Springtime blast of rain the past couple of days.  I looked at the rain gauge this morning, and it is almost ready to overflow...5+ inches.  More may be on the way tonight/tomorrow.  There are Flash flood warnings and covered roadways all over the area.  At least there weren't any tornadoes in the area, but downed trees have taken power out for lots of people all over the State.


----------



## Ruthanne

CeeCee said:


> Come visit me in Fresno...it’s sunny and a little cooler today..only 89.


Just saw your post.  Thanks for the invite...lol...it's going to get a lot warmer here now that Spring is settling in and Summer is around the bend.  I will be inside with the AC on when it gets over 80.  I'm not used to that kind of heat any more.  Years ago we had heat waves here and that is when I first got AC.  When I lived with my father for many years he didn't believe in AC but had a giant fan he only ran at night to exhaust the heat and bring in the cooler air.  Thank goodness for the night back then...:sentimental:


----------



## RadishRose

54, cloudy and damp.


----------



## Garydavid

Ya! Cool and damp again but no snow at least!


----------



## chic

It was supposed to be sunny today. But it rained - again. And it was really cold too.


----------



## Garydavid

It just keeps raining and raining and raining..............!


----------



## moviequeen1

another day of rain temps in the mid 50's


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny today but yesterday it rained HARD for about an hour out of the clear blue sky....... and they're forecasting rain  again for this evening...


----------



## DaveA

We're caught in a weather pattern of showers and cloudy - -very little sun.  

Gary - -Between the constant rain and those Conn. folks building a dam on the River, Northampton must be underwater???


----------



## norman

rain...rain...our garden is suffering...nothing has sprouted...ony thing lookin good is the garlic and you can't kill it..lol


----------



## Ruthanne

It's 45 degrees out there now.  A cool day for sure.  It didn't get into the 80s yesterday either but in the 50s.  The weather forecast is getting confusing here because they are taking the temperatures at various places south of me apparently; on the lake or near the lake it's often more cool.


----------



## sarnialass

It is breezy, and only about 8C in our part of North Wales at present.


----------



## Don M.

We are having typical early Spring weather...rain, rain, and more rain.  The news this morning said we are almost 5 inches above normal for this time of year.  Then, out in July and August, when we will probably need it, we will most likely be lucky to get a small shower.


----------



## JustBonee

Had thunderstorms during the night for a while, and now have ominous skies this afternoon,  with tornado warnings off to the north.  
It's warm (around 80) and muggy and very windy, and seems to stay unsettled lately.


----------



## Garydavid

rain again!


----------



## Aputernut17

Sunny low 90's all week "already"


----------



## hollydolly

Heavy Rain , and thunder & Lightening !!!


----------



## Sunny

Cloudy today, but I'm not complaining. It's been in the 70's all week.


----------



## CeeCee

Sunny and 84!


----------



## chic

Too cold for this time of year. I'm still wearing my winter blacks and it's May already. Every time I pack up my sweaters I just have to unpack them again. It's trying, but there is worse.


----------



## Beccaboo

Right now partly cloudy and mid 70's. It could shower later.


----------



## Don M.

Excessive rainfall over the past 10 days....I've emptied over 8 inches out of my rain gauge, and we're getting more today and tomorrow.  There are flash flood watches and warnings all over the State for low lying areas, and along all of the rivers.  It's too bad nature can't save some of this rain for the hot Summer days when we could really use some.


----------



## drifter

We've had rain for a week. The last three days we've had storms. Seven tornados one day in the state, three near my area, two the next day, and last night two or three tornados in the western part of the state, and that line of thunderstorms came through between three and five o'clock this morning. I was up at three-thirty checking radar. We were under two seperate tornado watches. The whole month of April has been wet. It's time for a drought in Oklahoma again. The whole month of May is supposed to be stormy and above average rainfall. Enough is enough already. Who is in charge of the weather here? The weather channel, IBM? I want to voice a complaint!


----------



## hollydolly

Given we've had torrential rain , thunder & lightening  all day.... I just asked Google Home, what the weather was doing today in London... ''some showers and cloud'' she says... talk about an understatement!!:rain:


----------



## moviequeen1

Its been a beautiful but cool day here in Buffalo,temps in mid 50's
We've had too many rainy days here lately,good for the lawns most are green and healthy


----------



## RadishRose

Second sunny day in a row here after many rainy/cloudy days. But it did rain around supper time last night.


----------



## applecruncher

Gorgeous.  80 degrees, sunny, clear.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Raining 62


----------



## Garydavid

Finally! A perfect sunny spring day!


----------



## Grampa Don

Here's a shot from the Mt. Wilson web cam this morning showing the cloud cover over the L.A. basin.







This is looking north east to the San Gabriel mountains, but the same layer of clouds covers the whole basin including Orange county where I live.  It's typical here during the Spring.  It's called June gloom or May gray.  Usually it burns off by afternoon, but not always.

Don


----------



## Ruthanne

It's 77 F now and a beautiful day.  Sky just got a little overcast though.  Supposed to be in the 80s today.  Low 80s.


----------



## norman

same as nthego:Ruthanne's   DITTO....


----------



## JustBonee

:rain:..yesterday ..:rain:today ..& tomorrow ..:rain:..  So by Sunday .... :shark:


----------



## Babs

It is beautiful out. In the upper 70's and the sun is shining.


----------



## Butterfly

Rainy and chilly most of the day here.


----------



## Babs

Thunder storming at the moment.


----------



## hollydolly

Glorious Hot sunny morning this morning...

Just been sitting out in the garden with our morning tea, and feeding the Wood pigeons, Collared Doves & Blue tits....

Took this picture of our bird feeding station about 10 minutes ago...


----------



## Pappy

Four days ago in Florida...88. Up here in NY...45 and has rained everyday.


----------



## Garydavid

A cool rainy dreary spring day. But the flowers are still smiling.


----------



## CeeCee

High of 91 today!


----------



## Gemma

100% rain for today with a high of 49º F


----------



## Trade

Gemma said:


> 100% rain for today with a high of 49º F



100% rain with a high of 82 here.


----------



## moviequeen1

Another cool,rainy day here in Buffalo temps in mid 40's.The lawns are green,flowers are blooming


----------



## Trade

A pleasant 64 for a low this morning. The afternoon high is forecasted to be 82.  It would be really nice if it would stay that way for the summer. But it won't. All too soon it will be 10 degrees warmer on both ends and humid .


----------



## chic

Horrible. Cold and rainy. It's rained every day for months. Will not even reach 50 degrees today. It should be like this every day at this time of year.


----------



## hollydolly

Glorious sunny day... in the mid  60's but feels much hotter. There's more of a breeze today than yesterday!!


----------



## RadishRose

Cloudy, cool at 47F at 1pm! Rain again last night. Very wet in the northeast.


----------



## White Rabbit

44F and cloudy and it is going to rain.


----------



## RadishRose

White Rabbit said:


> 44F and cloudy and it is going to rain.



At least we're saving on A/C!


----------



## CeeCee

RadishRose said:


> At least we're saving on A/C!



Im not!!  Just got my PG&E bill and it’s the highest it’s been since last summer....too early to have my A/C on so much.


----------



## Ruthanne

It's 61 F here now and a fairly nice day.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Last week was cooler and rainy here in Co., but today was feeling like summer already, sunny and around 80 degrees.  First day I carried a water bottle for my dog on his daily walk this year. :sunglass:


----------



## Buckeye

Officially it is 98 F here (Phoenix area)  today, but my thermometer shows 103 F with 8% humidity.  I love spring time in the desert....


----------



## Ruthanne

Buckeye said:


> Officially it is 98 F here (Phoenix area)  today, but my thermometer shows 103 F with 8% humidity.  I love spring time in the desert....


Wow, I couldn't stand that!  Kudos to you!


----------



## moviequeen1

The sun was out most of today,temps in the mid 60's,felt wonderful after all the rain we've had lately


----------



## Aneeda72

Rain for the next three days.


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday was a beautiful,warm day temp hit in low 80's
When I got home from church,changed into knit shirt/shorts.I noticed on my walks,there were a lot of people taking advantage of the warm day
Alas,today its back to clouds/rain ,temps in the 60's


----------



## Ruthanne

Our weather here is just crazy.  It was mid 80s yesterday and 60s going down to 50 tonight..geez


----------



## drifter

It's wet, we've been flooded. Three days of storms, another round tomorrow. Springtime on the plains.


----------



## Don M.

We had over 5" of rain, last night and today...this, on already saturated land from heavy rains 4 or 5 days ago.  There were tornado warnings all over the area, but thankfully none near us.  If this front holds together, the upper East coast is in for some bad storms later this week.


----------



## Sherry Berry

88 F and the Sun is shining.


----------



## moviequeen1

mix of sun/clouds temps near 60


----------



## hollydolly

Been a glorious sunny warm day today... just under 70 deg....


----------



## Don M.

We just came out of a tornado warning a few minutes ago.  All the local TV stations have ceased normal programming and are tracking severe storms moving through the area.  There was a radar indicated tornado on the ground just 10 miles from us about 20 minutes ago, but now the warning has expired, and we are just having rain and lightning with some small hail mixed in.  Springtime weather in the Midwest....Bah Humbug!  I'm now streaming the news on the computer, and will probably stay up for another hour, or two....just in case.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Don, stay safe,  hope it doesn't get too bad where you are, I heard on the news that Missouri was having some severe weather now.  We had several inches of wet spring snow here in Colorado and temps around 40, lots of limbs down from trees but no real damage to property.


----------



## Don M.

We just had another round of heavy rain last night....BUT around 11:30 PM, the state capital, Jefferson City, got hammered with a big tornado.  I had to go up there today for all my annual Medicare exams, and afterwards I drove around the area.  The tornado hit about a mile South of the hospital, and tore up a couple of nice multi story hotels/motels, destroyed a big school (had it hit during the day, hundreds of kids might have been injured or killed), did heavy damage to a huge Chevy dealership and probably damaged 300+ cars in the lot, obliterated a huge section of stores and houses...the damage probably stretched for a mile, or more.  It was a miracle that no one got killed....just 25 or so rushed to the hospital.  The entire area, stretching for 3 or 4 miles is littered with debris....roofing, insulation, pieces of lumber, and trees,etc.  This is probably the worst one to hit this state since Joplin, MO got shredded about 8 years ago.


----------



## Colleen

We have had very unusual weather for NW AZ. It's been cold and last early evening, we had a hail storm with thunder. Thank goodness our weather patterns move through very fast. It's been cloudy and rainy off and on. Mind you, this time of year we'd have the air conditioner running and we'd have our morning coffee out on the patio but it's been too chilly in the mornings. Wind is not unusual here but the other day it was gusting at 44 MPH!! This morning the temp. was 48*! That's January temps. for here.

I'm not really complaining because we could be dealing with much worse weather. My heart goes out to all those effected by flooding and tornadoes. I don't particularly like AZ, but I'm glad we're here despite the chilly temps lately. I know it won't last long and then they'll be soaring up to 100*. At least I'm not paying for the air conditioner to run....although, today, I've been tempted to turn on the heat...haha.


----------



## Aneeda72

Rain, rain, rain for last two weeks-rain, rain, rain, for the next two weeks.  Ugh.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Don, I heard about that tornado and was thinking about you, glad you're okay.  My sympathy to all who were affected.  We had no rain (or snow) today, but it was overcast and around 50 degrees.  Supposed to get some sun tomorrow and 70s through the weekend.


----------



## Ruthanne

We were 85 yesterday--I don't like it that hot so I had the blinds and windows shut to keep the hot air out.  It is very early morning now and it's in the upper 60s and quite comfortable.  Today will be rainy according to the forecast and another warm day.


----------



## moviequeen1

It rained in the morning yesterday,sun in afternoon,temp 60
When I went on my early morning walk at 6:30,it was 44,it will feel like a fall day,temps will be in high 50's
I really can't complain,at least its not snowing!!!


----------



## JustBonee

Houston ..


----------



## Colleen

Gorgeous here in NW AZ. It's 86* and 16% humidity


----------



## Trade

Hot. 96 degrees at 3pm with a heat index of 100 and not a cloud in the sky. Just hot sun bearing down on us. Our A/C unit is running like crazy.


----------



## Ruthanne

Just the way I like it today-about 59 or 60 F.


----------



## Floridatennisplayer

69 and sunny, low humidity, like a fall day.


----------



## Old Dummy

It was 36 this morning, 43 right now @ 11:00 PM. I rarely need heat in June, but when I do I normally use the propane furnace. But tonight I started a wood fire.

I went for a walk this afternoon but before I got out of the yard I went back and got my hooded sweatshirt. So: That plus a long-sleeved shirt under it and a knit hat,  and I needed the hood. I would dress like that usually in November or March.

Oh well.


----------



## moviequeen1

This morning started out great with sun,afternoon rain,at least its warmer than it has been lately,high near 70


----------



## Colleen

93* today with 11% humidity here in NW AZ. It's a dry heat


----------



## mike4lorie

Look Quick, the sun is shinning, Doesn't happen around here very often these days. But it's suppose to be sunny for the next few, and warm. Need to cut the grass, and continue opening the pool...


----------



## fancicoffee13

Light rain here in the Panhandle of Texas, just right for this evening for the longhorn cattle drive to drive through the town!  This is the first time, I am going to go and see it tonight.  Kinda like a parade of the cowboys (real cowboys) and their horses, many, many longhorn cattle!


----------



## Trade

It's a rainy day today and only 77 degrees at 1:45 pm.


----------



## Falcon

Sunny  &  warm.  In the high  70s.   That's  why I like  living  here.  :yes:


----------



## moviequeen1

After a cloudy start,sun finally made an appearance around noon,temps near 70
Tomorrow and weekend will finally begin to feel like summer temps in mid 70's near 80 on Sun
Its wonderful I can wear my shorts now,start on my summer tan,always put on sunscreen


----------



## RadishRose

Mostly sunny, high 79.


----------



## Ruthanne

It was in the low 60s today and tonight is the same and probably going to be in the upper 50s.  This is good sleeping weather and I like it that way!


----------



## Wren

Woken by storm Miguel at 3.30 am.......some summer this is


----------



## Buckeye

In the low 100s and sunny here (Phoenix area)  today and for the rest of the week


----------



## Ruthanne

In the low 70s today and tonight cooler, very nice weather we are having and it's about time!  We had such crap weather for so long.


----------



## Pythian99

It's early morning here, cloud, rain and very grey. Hope it gets brighter throughout the day.


----------



## mike4lorie

Well finally looks like we might be in some heat, It was the worst Spring I can remember, Yesterday was above the normal, and so is this entire weekend.  I'll take it, have lots to do o the property... Hope the weather gets better where you are, or stays the same...


----------



## hollydolly

Absolutely piddling down today......


----------



## moviequeen1

It was a beautiful day here yesterday,high was 78
Today and tomorrow more of the same, the rain returns on Monday


----------



## hollydolly

Rain has stopped, sun is out but there's a vicious cold wind!!!


----------



## Ruthanne

Beautiful day today in the upper 70s.  Can't ask for better than that!  No rain or wind either..for a change!


----------



## mike4lorie

Well after this weekend being perfect in weather, they seem to be calling for more rain today...


----------



## Colleen

It's noon here in NW AZ and it's 95* with 10% humidity. Love that dry heat


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday was another beautiful day here in WNY temp hit 85
A cold front went thru last night,this morning it was cloudy with light rain,this afternoon,still humid temps near 70


----------



## mike4lorie

Pouring Rain @ the moment, but filling the pool


----------



## Buckeye

Looking to tie our record high today here in the West Valley of Phoenix >> 114F


----------



## Don M.

We've had beautiful Springtime weather this past week...mild temperatures, and a couple of nice slow rainfalls.  However, the forecast is calling for another week of rainstorms starting tomorrow, and lasting for several days, with an additional 3 to 4 inches of rain.  Large parts of the area...along the rivers...are still flooded, so more heavy rain is the last thing this part of the country needs.


----------



## hollydolly

Pouring of Rain...it's been raining all week. More like November than June...


----------



## Colleen

It's 94* with 1% humidity...yes, 1%...at 9:15am here in NW AZ. It got up to 104* here yesterday. It's so dry, you can't even spit...haha. 

It blows my mind that down in Phoenix, people go hiking when it's 111* there and then have to be rescued because they get dehydrated! DUH! What's even worse...idiot people leave their kids in their cars (and their dogs!) to run in the store "for just a minute"...which turns out to be hours later in some cases. I just don't understand how you can "forget" your child is in the car when you get home. These poor children are left to literally bake and suffocate and then the parents are boo hooing that they "forgot" they were in the car!!! It makes me so angry that these people are so irresponsible but nothing ever happens to punish their neglect. What's happening to this world???


----------



## jujube

Absolutely gorgeous today here in the Blue Ridge.  Mid 70's, breezy, sun is shining.  It rained for a few days, so the sun is welcome.  The nights are very cool; we've been sleeping under a blanket with the windows open.  Paradise.  I don't miss Florida in the summers.


----------



## Old Dummy

What a horrible spring -- cold and wet and no end in sight. At 6pm it is 59 and raining out and I have the furnace on. We get the occasional sunny and warm day or two then it is replaced with this crap weather.

Chance of rain every day for the next week, in the 70s, NO HEAT AND SUN.


----------



## Seeker

A beautiful day 84 and a breeze.

I opened the windows and let it all inside.....

Humidity was only 38.............


----------



## mike4lorie

Rain...

Seems like every 3rd day of nice weather, we get 3 days of horrible weather with rain.. then nice for few again... Then rain again...


----------



## Wren

There’s a strange yellow thing in the sky today.........


----------



## Kadee

Cold an average of 4c overnight 15-17 day time we shouldn’t complain it’s winter ...well almost we were taught at school the 21st June was the start of winter ..not the 1st of June that is being taught in schools in Aust now days


----------



## moviequeen1

We had another round of rain yesterday ,high was 66
Today here in WNY,breezy cool day,maybe some sun temps between 65-70
When I went on my early walk at 6:30 its was 53, but with the winds felt like a fall day


----------



## RadishRose

Rained all day yesterday.

Today 64-70F, party sunny.


----------



## Old Dummy

Kadee46 said:


> Cold an average of 4c overnight 15-17 day time we shouldn’t complain it’s winter ...well almost we were taught at school the 21st June was the start of winter ..not the 1st of June that is being taught in schools in Aust now days



Here's how the meteorologists explain that here (do a mirror-image for the seasons in the southern hemisphere).

Astronomical summer is from June 21 to September 21 -- from the day of maximum daylight to the first day of 12-12 hours day/night.

Meteorological summer is from June 1 to September 1 -- more related to the actual seasonal weather (except this year).

The other meteorological seasons also move up by three weeks. I never learned any of this in school either, and have only heard the TV weather-guys mention it in recent years.


----------



## Ruthanne

The weather here has been cooler than usual this time of year and we've had lots of rain, too.  Luckily the rain stops for a period of time and I can walk the dog still.  Been in the 60s.


----------



## mike4lorie

Nice blue sky, and suppose to be sunny and warm for the next four days... Lets hope...


----------



## Ruthanne

It's a beautiful not windy and not rainy day here in the mid 70s--perfect weather!


----------



## Seeker

HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!

108* heat index today....

I'm over it already and August hasn't even got here yet..

We are going to melt...........for real.


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday for the 1st day of summer was partly sunny high was 70
Today and tomorrow,sunny warmer near 80 with low humidity


----------



## donnaleecam

Low 90s. We had our air go out Th. night, got it fixed today,thankfully!! It was toasty inside yesterday at 89......fans helped a bit!!


----------



## mike4lorie

Rainy & Humid today...


----------



## Pappy

70 degrees and calls for light rain here in upstate NY. Good day for reading a book.


----------



## Don M.

We may Finally be coming out of an extended Springtime Rainy season.  The long term forecasts indicate that warmer and drier weather should be coming to the Midwest....a welcome relief from the excessing rain and flooding this region has seen so far, this year.


----------



## Ruthanne

It's a beautiful day here-mid 70s and no rain or wind.  Could not ask for a better day!


----------



## Olivia

Stormy. Loud thunder and heavy rain.


----------



## applecruncher

Low 70s right now, but it's supposed to be 91 and very humid this afternoon and next few days..... ugh.
I already took out the trash and recycle stuff so I don't have to deal with it later.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Low to mid 90's next 5 days..


----------



## moviequeen1

sunny and warm high in low 80's


----------



## Colleen

Here in NW AZ, it's 9:30am and it's 90* with 8% humidity. Phoenix, which is about 200 miles south of us and in a valley, is supposed to be 110* today. We're always about 10* "cooler" than Phoenix.


----------



## Colleen

Here's an update....


----------



## Ruthanne

Really hot here today for us so far north!  I believe about 90 degrees and humid.  Got the AC cranked up!


----------



## mike4lorie

More rain...20 degrees Celcius...


----------



## hollydolly

We have 73 degrees, sun and cloud...gone from 90 deg and full sun yesterday ...such a relief from the heat!!


----------



## moviequeen1

Today it will be another beautiful sunny day, high near 80


----------



## mike4lorie

Sunny, bright, Hot


----------



## Ruthanne

It's perfect right now, about 65 but going into the upper 80s today.  Thank goodness for AC!


----------



## JustBonee

Hot (90) and Humid  - it's summer in Houston.    Rain showers off and on almost daily now.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Capt Lightning

Well, for a few days it was pretty hot for N.Scotland, around 26 C (80 F) in the village.   There was rain, thunder & lightning (and a few power blips) on Saturday night, but Sunday was fine.  It was the day of the annual Steam & Vintage rally in the village, and  everything was warm and dry.

Much cooler today - only about 55 F., but forecast to warm up a bit.


----------



## MeAgain

HOT!


----------



## Ruthanne

Hot day today.  Just now turning on the AC for awhile to cool my place off some.  80s here.


----------



## Trade

At a little past one it's 96 degrees with a feels like of 107. But our almost 15 year old AC unit is keeping it at a comfortable 75 inside. Just hope it doesn't break down.


----------



## RadishRose

90F, hot and sunny, they keep saying T-storms every day, but the clouds blow away almost as soon as they arrive. Thank God for central A/C, at 74F.


----------



## hollydolly

HOT!!  and Very Sunny, beautiful day......we're told we're going to get cooler weather over the weekend,  (good) before higher temps again next week!!


----------



## Ruthanne

It's hot and humid and were supposed to have storms today.  Feeling on the crabby side so I better put the AC on.  It always helps.


----------



## jet

23c,still 20c outside at 8pm phew


----------



## Seeker

HOT, Humid and dry..We need rain so bad...our pond is down a foot if not more.

They've been calling for afternoon  thunderstorms every day but they just can't seem to hit us.


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday it was hot/humid high was 89
Today much of the same but at least there is a breeze.I look forward to the rain to take away the humidty by Sun Sue


----------



## mike4lorie

Dark

Very Hot

Very Humid...


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday was another steamy/humid day high was 88
Today at least there is a breeze,waiting for the rain/cold front to pass thru to get rid of the humidity.
I'll be happy to sleep tonight without using the fan for a change


----------



## Trade

Only a little after 10 am and it's already 92 with a feels like of 105. Gonna be a real nasty one today.


----------



## Pink Biz

Hot and humid in the Chicago area. I'm ready for autumn already.


----------



## hollydolly

Cloudy & Humid!!


----------



## Marie5656

*Kind of hot and muggy today. Had a heavy rain shower come through an hour or so ago.  There is a threat of thunderstorms later this afternoon.  Hope they cool things down.*


----------



## moviequeen1

We've had a couple of downpours today,didn't last long
I took my last walk of the day about an hr ago,what a difference,the humidity is gone for now Sue


----------



## hollydolly

It's 9.15pm, and after a very hot week and a hot but muggy day today,  we've now got heavy rain. great..even though we've watered our lawns every night, the grass really needs the rain !!


----------



## Ruthanne

It's 81 last time I looked.  I don't have the AC on yet but maybe that would help the thick air in here.  What ever happened to Spring anyhow?


----------



## Seeker

It's thundering so praying we get some much needed rain..

All ya got to do is start draggin the water sprinkler around and just like magic it will rain......

Most likely will loose power.......

It was 99 in the shade today.


----------



## moviequeen1

What a difference a day makes{I think there is a song there LOL!} I woke up this morning around 4,turned the fan off because I was chilled.I put my summer blanket back on bed went back to sleep
When I took my early walk at 6:30,there was a cool breeze,was 63
Today its been less humidty,sunny temps  near 80


----------



## Ruthanne

It's in the upper 70s here now.  Not too bad.  Still is somewhat humid.  Hopefully some rain will help..I won't count on it though..lol


----------



## mike4lorie

Warm, but a lot less humid... Nice blue sky right this moment...


----------



## hollydolly

Colder start today than we had all last week  ..I'm not complaining!   68 deg F forecast as a high, and partly cloudy!!

🌥


----------



## moviequeen1

A beautiful day with no humidity high near 80,


----------



## Trade

Another hot and humid one today. It's already 94 with a feels like of 102.  There's a possibilty of a Tropical depression developing in the Gulf in a few days. I sure hope it pans out. We really need some rain. It's been dry here in addition to hot and humid.


----------



## Buckeye

Monday 1:00 pm - here in the Sonoran Desert it is a balmy 100F.


----------



## JustBonee

Something is brewing in the Gulf of Mexico now.   By the weekend, someone will be getting a lot of rain.


----------



## Pinky

Our weather in Toronto is holding, around 30C. What makes the difference is the humidity levels which is supposed to swing up again tomorrow. I'll be staying in the a/c.


----------



## Ruthanne

It's been to humid and my refrigerator doesn't do well in this weather.  I go through this every Summer!


----------



## moviequeen1

It will be another hot/humid day here in WNY temps may hit 90


----------



## hollydolly

Started off dull , and humid..but now at almost 1.30pm, it's sunny and around 79 deg f


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday was a warm/humid day,high was 90
When I took my early walk at 6:30 it was 75 with a slight breeze
This afternoon,a cold front will pass thru bringing rain/t.storms,the humidty will leave for couple of days


----------



## mike4lorie

Ruthanne said:


> It's been to humid and my refrigerator doesn't do well in this weather.  I go through this every Summer!



Hey, @Ruthanne have you ever thought running a fan in the back of your fridge, may help... I know people who do it in their RV's and it helps BIG time...

Suppose to be very hot here, and thunderstorms, (which my pups hate) but hopefully rain to fill the pool a little bit...


----------



## hollydolly

Humid with a mix of sun and cloud, around 78 F....


----------



## Capt Lightning

Warm and sticky here with occasional short showers.


----------



## JustBonee

Anyone here in Louisiana?   Barry is moving in .. lots of flooding.   
The system has given us (Texas coast) a cool breezy morning ..we're on the dry side of the storm.


----------



## Ruthanne

mike4lorie said:


> Hey, @Ruthanne have you ever thought running a fan in the back of your fridge, may help... I know people who do it in their RV's and it helps BIG time...
> 
> Suppose to be very hot here, and thunderstorms, (which my pups hate) but hopefully rain to fill the pool a little bit...


The fridge is against the wall and has the dishwasher next to it on one side and the wall next to it on the other side.  I could put a fan in front of it.


----------



## Ruthanne

It's supposed to get much warmer here today, Friday, Saturday and Sunday.  We will be in the 90s and they say the heat index may reach 110!  I am prepared.  Bought sandwich food for the next several days.  The bathtub is on standby for me and the dog!  I'm drinking plenty of water, too.  Thank goodness I have AC.  I haven't had it at every apt. I've lived in but there is a big old one in my living room that works very well!


----------



## hypochondriac

cold mornings at the moment 
down to 5 or 6 degrees celcius minimums. did have a lot of rain couple of weeks back. now it is nice warm days up to 21 degrees cent.


----------



## hollydolly

We've had  much needed rain all morning... it's just stopped now, but it's very humid!!

75 deg f...


----------



## moviequeen1

Today a mix of clouds/sun,temps in the 80's with humidity


----------



## mike4lorie

28 degree's celcius,  Humidity has taken a rest for the day, little easier to put up with hot weather today...


----------



## Ruthanne

We're having a heat wave...heat index may reach 110 today or tomorrow..great joy..thank goodness for AC!!


----------



## moviequeen1

It was a sunny/warm/humid day here in WNY temps in the mid 80's
A thunderstorm rolled thru Buffalo about 45 min ago,it feels less humid thank God


----------



## Ruthanne

It's an inferno out there...opened the window and woosh the heat poured in.  So I closed it!  It's in the mid 90s here today and I'm not going out there.  My AC is working fine, thank you.


----------



## Don M.

We're in the 4th day of some brutal Summer heat....with afternoon heat indexes well over 100.  If the forecast is correct, this should end by Sunday night, and next week looks almost ideal with daytime highs in the low 80's, and nights dropping to 60.  We may even be able to open the windows at night next week...I hope.


----------



## A2ZGrammie

It is beastly hot here. And the AC doesn't keep up. Set at 72, and I think it's running at 77 right now.

I think it's predicted to feel like 103 degrees...good grief, I"m glad I'm inside watching Netflix.


----------



## Marie5656

We are in the heat wave too.  In the 90's.


----------



## Marie5656

moviequeen1 said:


> It will be another hot/humid day here in WNY temps may hit 90


I heard you got thunderstorms out there. We saw none of it in Rochester


----------



## mike4lorie

It was 45 Celcius with the humidity, which is approx 114 degree's Fahrenheit.  When I opened the door to go for a smoke it felt like I was walking into a wall, and my glasses fogged up... Had a bit of a thunderstorm, but made the humidity feel twice as bad... I like warm or hot weather, but with NO humidity...


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday,thanks to the breeze coming off  Lake Erie it didn't feel as humid here in Buffalo as it was in other areas in WNY,high was 85
What a difference a day makes,went on my morning walk around 6:20, it was 73,the humidity was gone


----------



## RadishRose

Ugh!
96 forecast for the afternoon, humidity at 72%


----------



## JustBonee

Keep hearing about a Rare July  'Cold Front'  coming thru much of the country by Tuesday.   Supposed to even make it to the Gulf Coast and get us back down in the 80's for a few days.  ... waiting ......


----------



## moviequeen1

This morning when I took my early walk around 6:30,light rain temp was 62,was delightful,Yeah!!!!!


----------



## Don M.

Our oppressive heat wave ended last night.  We had over 3 inches of rain overnight, and it is mild and sunny this morning with a temperature of 68.  The rest of the coming week looks real nice with highs around 80, and nighttime lows in the upper 50's, and most importantly, low humidity.


----------



## Vega_Lyra

Another hot, humid day........


----------



## Ruthanne

We are going to be in the 70s today for some relief from the heat this past week.  I'm so glad and don't like the really hot weather.


----------



## Trade

It was a pleasant 71 degrees with low humidity


Bonnie said:


> Keep hearing about a Rare July  'Cold Front'  coming thru much of the country by Tuesday.   Supposed to even make it to the Gulf Coast and get us back down in the 80's for a few days.  ... waiting ......



It came through here yesterday. And we got some nice rain in the afternoon. This morning the low was a pleasant 71 degrees with low humidity. A nice break from are usuall summer lows in the upper 70's with lots of humidity.


----------



## JustBonee

Same here Trade.  ..nice while it lasts..


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday was a hot/humid,breezy day hit 87
What a relief today with on/off rain heavy at times,less humidty,temps around 80


----------



## Colleen

At 6:30am when I got up here in NW AZ, it was 87* with 10% humidity. Now, at 1:40pm, it's (only) 95* (yesterday it was 106* at this time of the day) with 23% humidity. This is monsoon season here but we haven't seen any rain...yet. Our kids live about 15 miles south of us and last week they got a drenching rain (not a monsoon, though) but we didn't get anything. It's been cloudy all day and clouds have rolled in every day but no rain.


----------



## Marie5656

*Well, they just issued a severe thunderstorm warning for this area for the next hour. May include hail.*


----------



## Ruthanne

It's an overcast day with some rain..about 80 right now.


----------



## Lara

Couldn't be better here in NC today 
 Clear, sunny, and 80 degrees 

Sunflowers are at their peak but not for long


----------



## RadishRose

90, real-feel 96. Heavy rain and huge winds blew by about an hour and a half earlier but didn't last more than 15 min. or so.

Sounds like it's heading up to @Marie5656 's house!


----------



## hollydolly

We've had Heavy Rain and strong winds today after a gloriously hot day yesterday..


----------



## Ken N Tx

Yesterday, Tuesday, it officially hit 100 degrees at DFW Airport..The first 100 this summer..We normally have about 12 days of 100 in July..


----------



## toffee

drab drab -- rain rain go away -- be growing fins nxt ,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## moviequeen1

A partly sunny day here today temps near 80,less humidity


----------



## moviequeen1

When I went on my early walk this morning at 6:30,it was refreshing,temp was 63
A perfect way to start a new month forecast calls for sunny temps in low 80's


----------



## hollydolly

mostly cloudy, 75 deg f


----------



## Ruthanne

It's a very pleasant day here in the upper 70s...I wish it would stay this way all year round.


----------



## looker72

Today in Iowa, it is 76 degrees.


----------



## moviequeen1

Its been another warm/bit humid day  temps in the low 80's
I'll take it considering our summers are really short around here


----------



## RadishRose

Mid-80's, mostly sunny.


----------



## moviequeen1

Its been a beautiful day here in WNY,temps in low 80's with a nice breeze
I've just come in from sitting in our community garden in the back of our building for 2 hrs with other residents


----------



## Ruthanne

Upper 70s but also humid.  Just dragging today...


----------



## Ken N Tx

Temperatures will reach 101 degrees with Heat Index values in the 105 to 110 range with isolated areas over 110. The hot temperatures will increase the risk of heat related illnesses, especially in the elderly, young children, and persons with heart conditions. Take extra precautions if you plan to spend time outside.

Mostly sunny, hot and humid conditions will continue Thursday through Monday. High temperatures will range from the upper 90s to around 102 with max heat index values between 105 and 110.


----------



## treeguy64

I'm living in Hell, temperature-wise: Austin will be 103°-106° F, for the next week. Heat index may hit 113°F!!! Hopefully, Janet will keep to her retirement plan for next May 1st, and we'll be in a cooler clime, come next summer.


----------



## moviequeen1

Today will be a less humid day here in Buffalo,partly sunny day temps near 80


----------



## JustBonee

We are under a 'heat dome' as the weatherman calls it ....another day of  a/c,  fans and ice water ... 100+ degrees


----------



## hollydolly

It's Sunny with a high of 76 today with a little bit of a breeze...Ideal temps really!!

feel sorry for my daughter in Southern  Spain... yesterday she sent me her barometer reading from her wall  which is not even situated in the full sun...

 44 Deg C !! ... 111.2 deg F...( now that IS hell ).. especially when you have as she does, to run a business outdoors...


----------



## moviequeen1

Late this morning we had a passing T.storm,the rain just came down in buckets,lasted 5min
A couple mins ago another one came thru Buffalo,now the sun is out,temps in the 70's


----------



## Ruthanne

Not a bad day.  I was able to turn off the AC and let some air in.  60s tonight and seventies for tomorrow and Saturday.  Today the high was about 82.


----------



## terry123

Houston hit 100 yesterday and its humid and miserable.  Thankful I do not have to get out for anything.  If I have to go to Krogers this week it will be early like 7:00 am.


----------



## hollydolly

Raining hard...verrrry humid!! got all the windows open and the fans on despite the rain...


----------



## moviequeen1

Last night was the 1st since May I had my summer quilt on my bed
Today it will be partly sunny,temps in the 70's,nice change without being humid


----------



## mike4lorie

It's cooled right down, and we finally lost the humidity, to all the rainstorms we had yesterday afternoon, and night... So nice to have the AC off, and open all the windows...


----------



## Trade

It's miserably hot and humid. This morning at dawn the LOW was 81 degrees. 

It's not quite 11am now and it's 92 with a feels like of 109.


----------



## JustBonee

Still living in an oven here too ...


----------



## Patio Life

Too hot to be outside again. 110F. Supposed to hit 115F later in the week. I am sooooo ready for October.


----------



## moviequeen1

I was awakened at 5:15am with rain coming down hard for about 5min.
The rest of the day its been clouds/sun, a tad humid temps near 80


----------



## Ruthanne

75 today and quite pleasant.  Still the sun beats down on my window so I have put the AC on and it feels so good!


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday,was partly sunny high was 80. In afternoon, I sat in the garden with other residents
Today a carbon copy of yesterday with bit more humid.Some areas of WNY could see rain/t.storms this afternoon


----------



## hollydolly

Grim today ..very windy and overcast and 65deg ! A months' worth of rain is supposed to fall in most of the Uk all the way from wales to the north of Scotland ..but supposedly this area is the only part of the country which will escape the deluge!! Hmmmm..we'll see !!⛈


----------



## charry

Dont Ask....Grrrrrr
Never known an August like it.......🌬☔️
im in the south east ......uk..


----------



## Trade

Hot again. 77 degrees for an early morning low. Still not too bad at 81 degrees at 9am, but the forecasted high for this afternoon is 95 with a heat index of 105.


----------



## toffee

soooooo Brrrrrrrrrrr today !


----------



## hollydolly

charry said:


> Dont Ask....Grrrrrr
> Never known an August like it.......🌬☂
> im in the south east ......uk..


 As I am Charry...I think we're paying for the hot July !!


----------



## Ken N Tx

Going to 100 again today....Got most of the painting done early and did a litle mowing..In the house by 10:30..


----------



## Patio Life

Just like all the summer days - too hot. 110F+


----------



## Ruthanne

It was a lovely day today about 80, we are expecting rain after midnight.


----------



## terry123

Here in Houston, too damn hot.  Six straight days of 101 then a day of 102.  Now in the 90's with a promise of rain. Downtown got it but not here in Clear Lake.


----------



## hollydolly

Very windy..and grey clouds just starting to clear with  the sun poking through..don't have much hopes for a nice day today, but at lest it's stopped raining!!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Heavy rain last night, a real frog strangler.
Hot and humid today with more rain on the way!


----------



## moviequeen1

It was cloudy when I went on my early walk around 6:45 this morning,temp was 65
 The forecast is scattered rain showers,muggy high in the 80's,


----------



## Manatee

Rain, rain, rain, it is like winter in Seattle.


----------



## terry123

Send some of that wet stuff here to us in Clear Lake, Texas.  Houston has had enough but none for us.


----------



## moviequeen1

This morning around 6am,thunderstorms with heavy rain came thru WNY
Today it will be p.sunny,humid with chance of more rain this afternoon,temps in the 80's


----------



## hollydolly

Sun and showers!!


----------



## jet

rain and wind


----------



## mike4lorie

Cloudy, and High Humidity...


----------



## moviequeen1

A thunderstorm rolled thru Buffalo this morning at 2:30 woke me up,didn't last long
Today will be p. sunny,humid temps in the mid 80's


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly

It can't make up it's mind, Sun, then rain, more sun, then more rain....


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## RadishRose

Storms late yesterday. Hot and humid today, more storms coming into the area, 
93F, heat and air advisories.


----------



## JustBonee

terry123 said:


> Here in Houston, too damn hot.  Six straight days of 101 then a day of 102.  Now in the 90's with a promise of rain. Downtown got it but not here in Clear Lake.


----------



## Ken N Tx

How hot is it in Texas?? A picture is worth a thousands words!!
.


----------



## Old Dummy

85° and low humidity today. But winter is coming. Days are way shorter than they were -- we're losing 2 minutes 40 seconds per day.


----------



## RadishRose

Old Dummy said:


> 85° and low humidity today. But winter is coming. Days are way shorter than they were -- we're losing 2 minutes 40 seconds per day.


That's right, OD. Soon I'll be complaining about the cold instead of the heat!


----------



## Ruthanne

Very hot.  Heat index will be 95 F today.  Thank goodness for AC!


----------



## hollydolly

Been sunny most of the day...around the low70's... but quite breezy!! Supposed to get warmer as the week goes on, thank goodness !! We had  consistently  90's in July, but this August has been the wettest on record according to the Met office..


----------



## terry123

Finally a bit of rain.  Not enough but a start.


----------



## AnnieA

Same as every August in Mississippi.   Heat index of 102 that will likely climb a few more degrees over the next few hours. Heat advisory warning in effect until 8pm.   Praying as always for an early fall.


----------



## Pecos

Hot and muggy here in South Carolina, …. with a high ragweed count to boot.


----------



## moviequeen1

This morning at 3:30,a wicked thunderstorm swept thru WNY,it woke me up I looked out my bedroom window,the rain was teeming,thought it would never stop I went back to bed,next thing I knew it was 6am
The forecast for rest of day, p.sunny more rain this afternoon temps near 80


----------



## Ruthanne

Right now it's in the 60s and just beautiful.  I have the windows open and a nice breeze is coming in.  It's supposed to be in the 70s for several days!  Yay


----------



## hollydolly

It's gonna be 80 plus today..it's 10am, and it's a glorious sunny morning. I've been out in the garden refilling the bird bath !!


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday was clouds/sun temps in the mid 70's
Last night was the 1st time in quite awhile I didn't have my fan on in my bedroom,had the summer quilt on my bed
When I went on my early morning walk at 6:45,it was 59,refreshing
The weather the next couple of days will be sunny,temps in mid 70's with no humidty


----------



## Old Dummy

It was 49° this morning. No higher than 70-75 for the next three days, chilly nights, although it will be sunny.

I hate it and am not looking forward to summer ending. Will probably have to run the heater tonight; my evenings on the porch are over for now. 

Bring back the hot muggy stuff!


----------



## toffee

phewww hot one today---weather temps are hot all over this bank hols ...hooorayyy ' my garden saids 70 ..temps)


----------



## hollydolly

Been 80 plus today here, and now at coming up to 6pm it's around 74 deg f ..expecting a high of 90 over the weekend ..


----------



## Butterfly

Aunt Bea said:


> Heavy rain last night, a real frog strangler.
> Hot and humid today with more rain on the way!



Hey, Aunt Bea -- I haven't heard  the term "frog strangler" since my dad died!  I've probably used it once in a while myself, but I don't think I know anyone who does.


----------



## Butterfly

HOT here.  I think it reached 99 or 100 here today.  Awful!


----------



## Old Dummy

Butterfly said:


> HOT here.  I think it reached 99 or 100 here today.  Awful!



Yer lucky! It only got to 69 here today. Had to run the heater this morning in the bathroom. So for this year I will have one month -- July -- where I didn't need any heat.

I'm not looking forward to winter.


----------



## Lochkelly

Pecos said:


> Hot and muggy here in South Carolina, …. with a high ragweed count to boot.


"It's not the heat.  It's the humidity." The humidity level determines my hair style for the day.  In this weather in The Low Country, I usually don't bother straightening or smoothing it!


----------



## Vega_Lyra

A dry and fair day...


----------



## hollydolly

It's Sunny at the moment (9am).. and mid 60's but it's forecast to get to the mid 80's...


----------



## Old Dummy

A low of 48 this morning, high of 63 today. 

I had the portable electric heater on in the bedroom during the night, and had to crank the furnace up this morning.

I hate winter. Oh wait . . . ? This is still August, right?


----------



## RadishRose

Glorious day, mostly sunny, mid to low 70's. Just perfect.


----------



## Ruthanne

At a cookout tonight and getting chills!  I like it better than humidity!


----------



## hypochondriac

cold mornings here for late winter 
nice sunny days though


----------



## moviequeen1

The past couple of days its been p.sunny temps in low 70's,perfect sleeping weather,temps in the 50's.
I've been sleeping with my summer quilt instead of having my fan on during the night
Today another p,sunny day temps near 80


----------



## moviequeen1

When I went on my early walk at 6:20,wore my yellow reflector vest since it was still a bit dark out.
Its that time of year now when I'll have to wear the vest on my early walks,sigh
Today it will be p. sunny,temps near 80,the warmest day of the week


----------



## Old Dummy

moviequeen1 said:


> When I went on my early walk at 6:20,wore my yellow reflector vest since it was still a bit dark out.
> Its that time of year now when I'll have to wear the vest on my early walks,sigh
> Today it will be p. sunny,temps near 80,the warmest day of the week



Heh, I walk every other day, but never early in the morning. I will have to get my orange vest out soon; in the late afternoon the light will be failing. In the summertime I don't worry about it because the light is so strong.

I will keep walking until I can't. I know so many people who have mobility problems of one sort or another, and I want to hold it off as long as possible.


----------



## Buckeye

now that I am located in southern Ohio, weather is okay, but lots of cloudy days.  Not many places to walk around here, still looking for a place.


----------



## Ruthanne

We will be in the low 80s today, that's not too bad.  We will be cooling off a lot over the next week.  I'm glad for that.


----------



## hollydolly

Glorious sunny day...75 degrees.!! ☀


----------



## Trade

79 at the moment. The forecasted high for today is 98. 

For the next week the forecasted highs range from 96 to 100. 

It appears that this is going to be the hottest week of the summer so far.


----------



## JustBonee

Hitting 100 a few days this week around here.   Summer lasts for like 9-10 months of the year it seems.


----------



## Marie5656

*Definitely cooling off.  In the 70's during the day.  For the past couple days we have had brief, heavy rain showers.  Dorian is not far enough north yet to have caused them here. But we did need them, anyway.*


----------



## squatting dog

82 degrees right now and the humidity is down a little, (only been through 2 shirts so far)   Fixed a flat ire on the backhoe and went to work in the lower meadow to try and push the creek back to where it belongs. Earlier today, I finished hacking another hiking trail on the property. Now have about 4 miles of trails. for momma to chose when she walk's her fur babies.


----------



## A2ZGrammie

SeaBreeze said:


> Light snow with a little rain mixed in and 35 degrees here in Co. Grass and vehicles are white, but sidewalks and streets are mostly wet and slushy.



Wow, snow already? It's 88 degrees here.


----------



## treeguy64

100's, as usual.  High humidity, as usual.  The air gets more toxic, by the day, as well. I am living in Hell, and I want out!


----------



## jet

wet,windy and cold here in s w wales


----------



## treeguy64

jet said:


> wet,windy and cold here in s w wales


I'll trade you, any day!


----------



## hollydolly

Raining,  no wind tho'... and currently 61f.. top temps forecast to be 67deg


----------



## hollydolly

2 and a half hours later, the rain has stopped and it's now dry and very sunny !!! ☀


----------



## moviequeen1

A thunderstorm rolled thru WNY early this morning around 4am,it woke me up
When I went on my early walk at 6:45,rain had stopped,the sun is out at the moment
Today it will be p.sunny,temps near 70


----------



## charry

jet said:


> wet,windy and cold here in s w wales


same here in east sussex


----------



## jet

update,sunny and very windy now


----------



## Lc jones

Today it is in the 80s and overcast. The hurricane just passed us by and we were not hit and we’re very thankful


----------



## Marie5656

Earlier this morning we had a rather exciting thunderstorm come through. It is in the 70s now.


----------



## RadishRose

81, partly sunny, humid.

Rain was predicted but only a few drops fell. I think it blew up to @Marie5656 ' house!


----------



## Patio Life

Still hot. 
Not want to die hot. 107F currently, not so bad in the shade with a fan on.


----------



## Marie5656

RadishRose said:


> 81, partly sunny, humid.
> 
> Rain was predicted but only a few drops fell. I think it blew up to @Marie5656 ' house!



I think so.


----------



## Marie5656

moviequeen1 said:


> A thunderstorm rolled thru WNY early this morning around 4am,it woke me up
> When I went on my early walk at 6:45,rain had stopped,the sun is out at the moment
> Today it will be p.sunny,temps near 70



Yep, I got it about 45 minutes after you did.


----------



## Lochkelly

Waiting for Dorian to go by... Just a little rain so far.


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny... with a forecast high of 65 f....  at the moment  ( just after 9.30am) its sunny, with 56 deg f...


----------



## Gary O'

In the 80s
Got a light show goin' on up north
Little to no rain
Not good
Hope the cabins are safe


----------



## JustBonee

No rain,  only hot down here.   101 degrees today, 103 tomorrow.   Don't know when the bubble on the heat will burst.


----------



## Ruthanne

In the 70s today and nice.


----------



## Lc jones

Ruthanne said:


> In the 70s today and nice.


Wow that’s gorgeous weather Ruthanne


----------



## Ruthanne

Lc jones said:


> Wow that’s gorgeous weather Ruthanne


Yes it is and I appreciate it not being in the 80s since my AC broke...


----------



## Lc jones

Ruthanne said:


> Yes it is and I appreciate it not being in the 80s since my AC broke...


Oh I hate it  when the air conditioning breaks down ugh!


----------



## moviequeen1

Its been a partly sunny day here in Buffalo,temps near 70,temps at night in the low 50's.
I still have my windows open in bedroom,like sleeping with fresh air,not ready to close them just yet


----------



## Ken N Tx

94 degrees with low humidity...


----------



## hollydolly

Grey, windy, and predicted showers, and 58 deg f with a high forecast of 65 🌬


----------



## Ken N Tx

72 going to 99!!!! Predicting 100's for Sat and Sun...


----------



## CeeCee

Only 99 today!  The next few days we have cooler weather even a few 80’s but this is unusual here and we will be back to our upper 90’s and even 100s soon.

But it’s nice while it lasts....


----------



## Patio Life

Still hot. Sorry, it's the same everyday.

Looking forward to next week .  . . we are supposed to get rain and the temps will go under 100.


----------



## Pinky

18C/64F .. 73' humidity. Gray, rainy. Typical September weather. Looking forward to cooler and dryer weather. Soon, the trees will change colour. My favourite season is Autumn.


----------



## moviequeen1

It was a beautiful morning temps near 70,the clouds rolled in this afternoon
Its cloudy now,brief shower which lasted 5 min


----------



## mike4lorie

Turning more like fall every day...


----------



## hollydolly

8.40am, currently 57 and sunny... forecast to be partly cloudy and 65 F,  later


----------



## moviequeen1

I agree with Mike,it sure felt like a fall day here in WNY
It was mostly cloudy with peeks of sunshine,temps near 70.
I'm still wearing my shorts but wore a turtle neck and heavy sweater when I was outside today


----------



## moviequeen1

This morning when I went outside to water the plants in our community garden at 6:50,it was 55 but no wind.
Today will really feel like fall, p.sunny temps in the 60's


----------



## Trade

81 degrees this morning for the LOW. 

And the forecasted high for this afternoon is 97. 

So far September is turning out to be the hottest month of the year.


----------



## Don M.

We were awakened suddenly about 7AM by a violent thunder/lightning storm.  For over an hour, the rain came down in buckets, and there were several almost simultaneous "flash/booms"...indicating a lightning strike very close.  I went out a few minutes ago, and didn't see any tree damage close to the house, but I'm sure I will find a couple of trees that were hit, the next time I go out into the forest.


----------



## Trade

83 this morning at dawn for the low. With a heat index of 95! It was miserable hot and steamy out for the 2 mile walk this morning. And that was before the sun was up.  And no end in sight.

https://weather.com/forecast/nation...hange-us-heat-wave-south-cooler-wet-west-mild 
*



			Southern Heat Wave
		
Click to expand...

*


> It will still feel like summer across the South this week.
> 
> An upper-level ridge of high pressure will strengthen over the South. This will allow high temperatures to soar into the 90s and lower 100s from the southern Plains into the Southeast, generally about 5 to 15 degrees above average for early September.
> 
> Daily record-high temperatures are expected at times this week. A few cities that could approach daily records this week include Atlanta; Jacksonville, Florida; Nashville, Tennessee; and New Orleans.
> 
> Naples, Florida, tied its all-time record-warm low temperature on Friday and Saturday, when the low only dipped to 85 degrees.
> 
> Vero Beach, Florida, tied its record for warmest high temperature for September with a high of 97 degrees on both Thursday and Friday. Orlando, Florida, tied its record for warmest low temperature for September with a low of 80 degrees on Thursday.
> 
> Several daily record highs were set on Friday, including in Austin, Texas, at Camp Mabry (103 degrees), Houston (99 degrees) and New Orleans (98 degrees). Daily record highs were also set on Saturday in Monroe, Louisiana (102 degrees), Houston (99 degrees – tie) and Miami (94 degrees). On Sunday, Austin, Texas, at Camp Mabry (102 degrees), New Orleans (99 degrees), Baton Rouge, Louisiana (98 degrees – tie), and Tallahassee, Florida (98 degrees – tie) tied or set new record highs for the date.


----------



## Ruthanne

Reasonable weather today in the 70s but getting hotter tomorrow.


----------



## Ken N Tx

85 now headed to 94.....Fall is getting closer!!!


----------



## moviequeen1

When I went on my early walk this morning,it was a nippy,55,wore a fleece jacket with my shorts
Today it will be sunny temps in low 80's,love it


----------



## toffee

damp cold day -- so iam not moving outside ...


----------



## Ken N Tx

75 going to 94


----------



## Trade

77 for an early morning low this morning. 

Better than yesterday's 83.


----------



## moviequeen1

It felt like a summer day yesterday,p.sunny&warm high was 81
Today p.sunny with scattered shower in afternoon,temps near 80


----------



## CeeCee

88 today but 97 tomorrow.  After that I see a few 100’s...ugh.


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday it felt like summer,p.sunny/humid high was 81
Last night,a thunderstorm rolled thru WNY,dropping temps into 60's
When I went on my early morn walk it was 60,bit of drizzle.That's forecast for this morning,maybe clearing in afternoon


----------



## toffee

well today at 1.45 its still very overcast -sun does try to peep out ' temp is 12 and quite cool little breeze ..not the September I know and love ..Brrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Patio Life

Getting cooler!!!!!! 
Morning temps tell me summer won't last forever.


----------



## Ken N Tx

goin to 93 today


----------



## moviequeen1

Today will be sunny and warmer than yesterday,temps in mid 70's


----------



## CeeCee

Today will be sunny and 101! Tomorrow even hotter...


----------



## JustBonee

CeeCee said:


> Today will be sunny and 101! Tomorrow even hotter...



Summer just doesn't know when to quit.  
Down here, we cooled down some and even  had lower humidity last week.   Now it seems to be heading back up again.  Don't expect to see any more 100's though.  But who knows!


----------



## Trade

The heat wave continues. 

It was 77 for an early morning low today.

The projected high for this afternoon is 98.


----------



## hollydolly

around low 70's here and sunny . Just got back from the farm shop and the garden centre....


----------



## Ruthanne

High today 91 and will feel like 98...thank God for my new AC!


----------



## Gemma

Rather cool today.  Cloudy and 60º F.  I'm enjoying the cooler temperatures.


----------



## Suzy623

Trade said:


> The heat wave continues.
> 
> It was 77 for an early morning low today.
> 
> The projected high for this afternoon is 98.



Same here! Oh. Wait...same place!!


----------



## AnnieA

Still 95 (heat index 98) at 5:30.   My car thermometer read 102 running errands after work.   Pure misery.


----------



## treeguy64

Garbage! STILL in the 100's, almost in mid-September! I need a Colorado Rocky Mountain High!


----------



## Floridatennisplayer

Was 94 today in Ohio.  Hotter than our place in Florida!!!!


----------



## hollydolly

*Beautiful sunny morning, not a cloud in the sky..set to be around the  mid 70's today.*


----------



## ossian

Very blustery today. Overcast, dull and threat of heavy rain. Temp currently 12C. Could be gales of 40/50mph later. Further north of me; 60mph expected.


----------



## hollydolly

ossian said:


> Very blustery today. Overcast, dull and threat of heavy rain. Temp currently 12C. Could be gales of 40/50mph later. Further north of me; 60mph expected.


 I'm a Scot but that's why I no longer live there ^^^^^^^^


----------



## terry123

Hot again today but there is something in the Gulf that might bring us rain this week. or so says the forecasters and y'all already know how I feel about them.  Hoping they are right this week!


----------



## CeeCee

102 today but after tomorrow looks like we will be in the 80’s for awhile...yay!!


----------



## treeguy64

terry123 said:


> Hot again today but there is something in the Gulf that might bring us rain this week. or so says the forecasters and y'all already know how I feel about them.  Hoping they are right this week!



Our TV weather people, in Austin, are, so often, very far from accurate. Unlike in my childhood, where weather forecasters would freely admit they blew a forecast, the Austin TV weather forecasters simply change their latest forecast to what's currently going on outside. 

It's absurd. We're talking a four hour old forecast that predicted sunshine and mild weather to actual outside conditions of driving rain and cold temperatures, four hours later, and the forecasters simply talking about the current conditions and how long the rain will last. 

Despite today's forecasters with all of their high tech weather forecasting gear, with the fancy names, I believe that the forecasters of my youth, who had an actual feel for the weather, and operated by looking at a few charts and sticking their heads out the window, had a far, far better track record of letting one know what to expect, weather-wise, for any given future time.


----------



## moviequeen1

Today,p.sunny,breezy temps in the 60's


----------



## Gemma

Lightly raining this morning.  In the 50's right now.  Suppose to reach the low 70's this afternoon.


----------



## A2ZGrammie

74 and kinda gloomy. I'm tired of the heat, so I don't really mind.


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny..warm , and ended up being 80 degrees all day .. we went out, and it was just the loveliest day to just chill..

We went  for lunch and locally brewed Ale  at the traditional country pub in the next village and sat out in the pub garden at peace with nature and the horses in the next field  ...








Then after we did some shopping we stopped off at yet another village pub late afternoon  for coffee, and a comfy seat  reading  the papers.. 

..... ideal temps, with no breeze at all...


----------



## ossian

Don't look now, HollyDolly but there is a horse staring at your chairs. Or is it the coffee?

Bright and chilly here today. 15C but it feels colder. Probably because I have the windows open. Wind died down too.


----------



## hollydolly

Glorious sun, and 80 degrees here today again....


----------



## moviequeen1

a bit cloudy here this morning,sun made come out by noon,temps near 70
The rest of the week will be sunny temps in 70's near 80. I like it when I still can wear  my shorts  in Sept


----------



## Kris148

Sydney is wet at the moment after a cold front swept in from the Pacific last nite. Current temp is hovering around 14C (57F).


----------



## Warrigal

I'm in Sydney too and we have had soft steady rain all day and probably all last night too. The ground is getting a good soaking and hopefully the catchment area of our largest dam is also being replenished.
Unfortunately the regional areas where they are fighting uncontrolled fires are missing out on the rain but some drought affected areas are getting a bit of a drink.


----------



## Kris148

Small world Warrigal. Yes after at least three months of mostly dry it is good to get a good soaking. My lawns needed it. That current temp I posted has dropped now to a rather chilly 9C. We are in the inner south/west and have had some heavy falls overnite and again today. I can usually tell by the pool water level.


----------



## Warrigal

South/west. Me too. Panania.


----------



## Kris148

Menai/Bangor. You are in Steve/Mark Waugh territory if not mistaken.


----------



## Old Dummy

Marie5656 said:


> Yep, I got it about 45 minutes after you did.



How you like dem Bills???? 

Humberto is keeping this high pressure locked right over us for a week. I'll suffer with the 70s-80s temps and sun.


----------



## Marie5656

Old Dummy said:


> How you like dem Bills????
> 
> Humberto is keeping this high pressure locked right over us for a week. I'll suffer with the 70s-80s temps and sun.



Weather cooling some here. But will warm up later in week.
Holding off on excitement over Bills. They have started strong in past only to choke later. I am waiting to see how they do against the Pats.


----------



## hollydolly

Another glorious sunny warm day... and set to be hotter as the week goes on.... ☀


----------



## Old Dummy

Marie5656 said:


> Weather cooling some here. But will warm up later in week.
> Holding off on excitement over Bills. They have started strong in past only to choke later. I am waiting to see how they do against the Pats.



Haha, yes after being in the proverbial doldrums for nearly two decades, one should be cautious about Bills-cheering. But the "experts," the local talking heads, see nothing but blue skies ahead for the Bills. But they could end the season 2-14.

I'm just south of you, between Honeoye and Naples.  

FWIW, it was 44° this morning.


----------



## JustBonee

I'm getting Flash Food warnings on my phone this morning.  .... think I'll relax on my patio today and watch the storms rolling in from the Gulf.
It's a great view from my 3rd floor apt.   ....  I just love watching the cloud formations.


----------



## Don M.

We're in the midst of our "hopefully" last heat wave of the Summer....temps reaching the mid to upper 90's this week.  By this coming weekend, things begin to cool down a bit, then nicer Fall weather should begin to arrive.


----------



## DaveA

Back at the cottage in Maine for a week or so and the temp early this morning was 47F.  Beautiful sleeping weather with the bedroom window open and a couple of extra blankets. Should drift up into the high 60's or 70  today, depending on the sun/cloud mix.  It's as still as a mill pond out on the lake - -hardly a ripple.


----------



## Ruthanne

Beautiful day  here today in the 70s.  We will have another heat wave at the end of this week...I can't wait...


----------



## Trade

It's 6pm now and it's been raining like a cow pissing on a flat rock since noon. 

But I'm glad of it because we have been drier than a popcorn fart for the past several weeks. 

And the rain has cooled it off to  a pleasant 72 degrees. A welcome relief from the mid to upper 90's that we have been having for afternoon highs.


----------



## JustBonee

Enjoying a rain cooled day where I live.   ....   The nightmare messy flooding in Houston today is something I only watched on TV.


----------



## peppermint

I'm not in my home in the North East....I'm in the South...It's been Beautiful in the 70's and 80's so far this week....


----------



## Gemma

Woke up rather on the chilly side this morning, 43º F.  Warmed up to 68ºF in the afternoon with very low humidity.  So nice having windows open all day long!


----------



## moviequeen1

Another beautiful warm day here in WNY,temps near 80
I 'm happy I can continue to wear shorts until it gets to be typical fall weather e.g temps in 50's


----------



## Patio Life

At 5am it is nice and cool outside. Going to close to 100 later today. Right now I have the doors open to let fresh air into the house.


----------



## Trade

It's a few degrees cooler this morning at 73. And the high is only expected to get to the low 90's instead of the mid to upper. So yesterdays rain helped a little. Yesterday the official total here was 3.64 inches. And for the month so far we've had.........3.64 inches. Yesterday was all the rain we have had this month.


----------



## Seeker

65* I got up early just to feel it, before it warms up. Only 89* for the high today.

Now if we could get some rain............


----------



## toffee

17 it feels like' but touching 18`temp'sun -but a chill in the air '


----------



## moviequeen1

Its another beautiful,unseasonably warm day here in Buffalo.Yesterday the high was 84,today its more humid/breezy temp near 85
This wonderful stretch of warm weather we've had  here in WNY for the past week will end tomorrow,how perfect for the 1st day of fallThe forecast is for rain,temps in low 70's,Tues it will feel like fall temps in the 60's


----------



## treeguy64

All 95° F highs, with terrible humidity, for the coming week, while the rest of the country is going into Fall temperatures. I hate it!


----------



## RadishRose

75 here and sunny. We're going to need some rain soon, but it's been so beautiful here.


----------



## hollydolly

It's been glorious here all of September, but today thank goodness we had some rain, not enough, but at least some to freshen the air


----------



## treeguy64

Ladies, you're killing me!


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday it was 85 and humid
Today its cloudy,with scattered showers temps in the 70's


----------



## JustBonee

It's 76 here this morning.   Not supposed to get out of the 80's this afternoon.  but humidity is very high.  
Good walking weather though.


----------



## mike4lorie

Raining and Dark, and Looks like a storm is on our doorstep...


----------



## chic

Lovely. Almost 90F with a sea breeze and just a touch of humidity. More like July than Sept. great beach day for those who are free to go.


----------



## RadishRose

Rather warm today at 85, mostly sunny with 62% humidity. Should be mid 70s for the rest of the week, but no rain predicted.


----------



## gennie

South central Florida - balmy 78, slight breeze, sunny.  Windows and doors wide open first time in months. It's lovely.


----------



## moviequeen1

When I went on my early walk this morning around 6:45,it was 50,wore my capri pants with knit shirt&hoodie,I changed into shorts since it was getting warmer around 9am
Its been a partly sunny day here in Buffalo,temps in the mid 70's.


----------



## hollydolly

somewhere around the mid 60's today, rain and sun, rain and sun..all day..but very windy!

Now it's dark, the wind has eased off, but it's still showery, gets  dark now at 6.45pm


----------



## Pinky

Around 21C outside and cloudy. Rain forecast for later.

I like the cooler but sunny or overcast days with fluffy clouds.


----------



## RadishRose

73 sunny and beautiful. Intermittant rain through the night  until dawn....was needed.


----------



## moviequeen1

We had passing rain showers early this morning,temps in the 60's
The sun is out at the moment,forecast is scattered showers,with some sun temps in the mid 70's


----------



## hollydolly

Sun, Wind, Intermitten showers,  quite warm sitting here at the desk by the window.... but I need my jumper on to go outside in the garden because of the wind chill factor!!


----------



## Old Dummy

Been real nice lately, lowest temp so far was 42 one morning earlier this week. 

Supposed to be 84 Tuesday, then the bottom is dropping out.


----------



## hollydolly

Verrrrry windy and torrential rain all night. Rain is still here but much lighter. !!!🌦


----------



## moviequeen1

Its been a yo yo ride with weather here last couple of days
Yesterday it was clouds/sun high was 75
Today,it really feels like a fall day,cloudy /breezy temps in the 60's


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Lucky us. Our forecast is calling for a continuation of extreme drought and record-setting heat. I'm really done with summer. Done, I tell you!


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny day, feels quite warm although temps are only in the mid 60's, got all the windows open as usual .. Had torential rain yesterday, and more is forecast starting later this afternoon.


----------



## moviequeen1

We had light rain early this morning around 5,its cloudy here in Buffalo
The forecast is for some sun later,temps in the low 70's


----------



## moviequeen1

When I went on my early walk this morning at 6:30,it was 70
Today will be another unseasonably warm day,temps in the low 80's
As long as I can keep wearing shorts,I'm a happy camper!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

moviequeen1 said:


> When I went on my early walk this morning at 6:30,it was 70
> Today will be another unseasonably warm day,temps in the low 80's
> As long as I can keep wearing shorts,I'm a happy camper!


I'd be very happy with temps in the low 80s. We're expecting 90s again today. Still no rain in sight.


----------



## JustBonee

Temps in low 90's today, but they promise 80's  next week. ...  It's been humid and rainy,    so no drought issues here.


----------



## Trade

The never ending heat wave continues. 74 for an early morning low this morning. Then a high of 95 forecaster for this afternoon. And the forecast remains the same for the next 5 days. "Normal" for this time of year is a high of 83 and a low of 63. 

Supposedly next week we're going to get a little relief. I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Old Dummy

Trade said:


> The never ending heat wave continues. 74 for an early morning low this morning. Then a high of 95 forecaster for this afternoon. And the forecast remains the same for the next 5 days. "Normal" for this time of year is a high of 83 and a low of 63.
> 
> Supposedly next week we're going to get a little relief. I'll believe it when I see it.



I'm envious of you peeps! Send some of the heat up here. 

Notice the low on Friday night. Where I am I will probably get a frost.


----------



## Keesha

It was 28 degrees yesterday but today it’s only 13 degrees Celsius. That latter is the norm for this time of year.


----------



## moviequeen1

It certainly feels like fall here in Buffalo,when I went on my early walk at 6:30 it was 49 with rain
Today will be a cool,damp day temps near 60


----------



## hollydolly

*Cloudy and 54 degrees... it's cold indoors so for the first time in about 9 months I've had to put socks on...*


----------



## Don M.

This September tied with Sept.,1894 for being the hottest on record, here.  Yesterday, we reached 89, but last night a strong front came through and the temp dropped to 56 this morning.  If the forecasts are correct, we are finally exiting the Summer heat, and Oct. should be quite mild.


----------



## Pecos

It is going to hit 97F this afternoon which is way above the normal for this time of year.


----------



## RadishRose

55 F and rainy. Summer is over.


----------



## Trade

95 degrees with a feels like of 104. 

And it's not even 2 pm yet. 

I am officially declaring the Southeastern United States as unfit for human habitation.


----------



## Pecos

Trade said:


> 95 degrees with a feels like of 104.
> 
> And it's not even 2 pm yet.
> 
> I am officially declaring the Southeastern United States as unfit for human habitation.


I am with you on this one all the way. This heat is almost biblical and what did we do to deserve this, …. and what is next: toads, locust, … politicians?


----------



## AnnieA

99 F, heat index 104.   So, so tired of this.  Next Tuesday is 'supposed' to be 75.   Will believe it when I see it, but guess I should sort through coats and sweaters this weekend just in case.


----------



## jujube

Hot.  We got back to Florida late yesterday afternoon and unloaded the RV...hot.  Got home to a hot house. Hot.  Last night, I finally got a chance to take a nice shower. Not.  Something's wrong with the diverter.....very little water coming out of the shower head.  

Today was hot.  That's the theme.....hot.  One day back and I'm ready to head back to the  Blue Ridge until December.....LOL.


----------



## Rich29

It's 98 today in South Carolina and forecasted to be 98 again tomorrow. However, Saturday is supposed
to drop to a high of 76. Maybe fall is finally coming!


----------



## Old Dummy

Pecos said:


> I am with you on this one all the way. This heat is almost biblical and what did we do to deserve this, …. and what is next: toads, locust, … politicians?



Here in NYS, 10-20,000 years ago, there was a 1-2 mile thick ice sheet covering the land. If memory serves, they come every 100,000 years or so, but the last one only went about 200 miles south of me.

Keep your fingers crossed, maybe another one will start soon and reach all the way down to where you are.


----------



## Pecos

Old Dummy said:


> Here in NYS, 10-20,000 years ago, there was a 1-2 mile thick ice sheet covering the land. If memory serves, they come every 100,000 years or so, but the last one only went about 200 miles south of me.
> 
> Keep your fingers crossed, maybe another one will start soon and reach all the way down to where you are.


Quick question. I have read that the ice sheet killed off all of the earth worms beneath it, and that when it retreated, the worms only migrated north at a rate of a few inches a year. Was your area affected that way?


----------



## Don M.

A couple of days ago, we matched the all time high temperature, for October, at 94 degrees.  Today, a cold front came through and tomorrow morning we will probably wake up with temps in the upper 40's....What a change!


----------



## Old Dummy

Pecos said:


> Quick question. I have read that the ice sheet killed off all of the earth worms beneath it, and that when it retreated, the worms only migrated north at a rate of a few inches a year. Was your area affected that way?



Not sure. The earthworms here only go east or west.






But seriously, that could be true. The glacier advanced and retreated very slowly.


----------



## Ken N Tx

.


----------



## hollydolly

*60 deg ... and overcast *


----------



## moviequeen1

When I went on my early morning walk at 6:30 it felt like fall temp was 49
The forecast is p,sunny temps only in the 50's


----------



## Trade

75 for an early morning low. 

To be followed by another record smashing 95 for a high this afternoon. 

But we are being promised blessed relief by Monday. 

A mass of frigid Artic air is forecasted to swoop down from the frozen north. 

By Monday the afternoon high will only reach 86, followed by a bone chilling low of 67.


----------



## Ruthanne

In the 60s today, finally!  Love this weather...wish it would last forever!


----------



## toffee

heating on full saids it all  BRRRrrrrrrrrr  non stop rainy low temps are 12


----------



## JustBonee

Waiting on the arctic blast that is  promised  next week..   We are still dealing with  uncomfortably hot temps this week.  (90's)
Daily walks  will be so much nicer in cooler weather.


----------



## Liberty

Bonnie said:


> Waiting on the arctic blast that is  promised  next week..   We are still dealing with  uncomfortably hot temps this week.  (90's)
> Daily walks  will be so much nicer in cooler weather.


It was 69° this morning...high in the high 80's  today.  We're finishing up scrubbing the back pool deck so we can "Wet & Forget" it.  The warm weather is nice for that, as we just jump in the pool to cool down.  Do need more rain though.  Got a light shower last nigh that did water everything a bit.


----------



## chic

I'm freezing. Highs will only be in the fifties.


----------



## moviequeen1

When I took my early walk this morning at 6:45 it was 48,was wearing my fleece jacket&warm hat
Today will be sunny,warmer than yesterday temps in the 60's


----------



## treeguy64

This thread torments me. Yet another day in the mid 90's!


----------



## Lara

Finally, it feels like fall. Woke up this morning, opened every door. No bugs. Cool, crisp, clean air. Listening to the sound of a gusty breeze blowing through the treetops. One gust blew one door shut and frightened Blu and Bella...and me.

Crisp brown leaves on the deck outside my bedroom, blown by the wind, sound scary when it's still dark just before dawn (sunrise is 7am). Most trees here are still green. It's 60 degrees and the high will be 70.

I'm jazzed...It's finally Autumn!


----------



## Pecos

We are finally catching a  break from the heat. Yesterday it hit 99F, today the high is going to be a far more reasonable 79F. This will let me resume my after dinner walks.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Those heavenly voices I'm hearing are actually a choir of angels praising the beginning of more normal temps for this time of year. We had something like 130 consecutive days of temps way above average. If the weatherheads aren't lying, yesterday was the last of it, and high temp today probably won't reach 80. Ahhhhh. Not quite soup weather but close!


----------



## Pappy

This says it all. Florida looking better and better.


----------



## Old Dummy

It was 33 here this morning, 24 in Saranac Lake in the mountains to the north.

I hate it.


----------



## Old Dummy

Well not bad, coming up. Could be worse:


----------



## toffee

NON STOP W/END


----------



## moviequeen1

This morning when I went on my early walk at 7 it was 53
Today it will be clouds/sun temps in the 60's,rain later in the day


----------



## Pecos

66F when I went for my morning walk. That is a very agreeable temp for outdoor exercise.


----------



## chic

Cold. I hate this time of year.


----------



## AnnieA

Thunderstorm!  ⛈  Yippee!  A cool front is moving through. High of 71 forecast for today and we so need the rain. Hoping we've seen the last of the 90s for the year.


----------



## moviequeen1

When I went on my early walk at 6:40,it was lightly raining,temp was 54
The sun might make an appearance this afternoon,temps will hopefully will hit 60


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Trade

70 for a low this morning. The forecasted high is 89. That's feels a lot better than the 75-95 range we have been having. But it's still way above average for this time of year which is 60 for a low and 81 for a high.  This weekend we are supposed to get a "strong" cold front in, but even that is only going to drop things down to average. 

There is no way you can convince me that global warming isn't real.


----------



## Old Dummy

Trade said:


> 70 for a low this morning. The forecasted high is 89. That's feels a lot better than the 75-95 range we have been having. But it's still way above average for this time of year which is 60 for a low and 81 for a high.  This weekend we are supposed to get a "strong" cold front in, but even that is only going to drop things down to average.
> 
> There is no way you can convince me that global warming isn't real.



The globe has been warming and cooling for its 4.5 billion-year life. Nothing new, and zero evidence that man has anything to do with it.


----------



## Trade

Old Dummy said:


> The globe has been warming and cooling for its 4.5 billion-year life. Nothing new, and zero evidence that man has anything to do with it.



97% of all scientists say you are wrong. But then those are the smart people. And you, on the other hand are living up to your user name.


----------



## Ruthanne

Pretty nice day, so far high 60s and going into the low 70s today.  Nice autumn day, yes.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## moviequeen1

It was a tad nippy this morning on my early walk at 6:45, was 48,refreshing with no wind
Its been a glorious day here in Buffalo,temps in low 60's
It will be like this for rest of week ,a bit warmer near 70 by Fri


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early morning walk at 6:40,it was 40,cool,crisp air and no wind
Another sunny day on tap like yesterday.,temps in mid 60's. I'll take advantage of this weather any chance I get


----------



## Trade

69 degrees this morning!

Finally under 70! T It was almost comfortable for my early morning walk in shorts and a tank top. 

The high for today is supposed to reach 90. 

So today will be 9 degrees above the normal temps for this date which are 81 for a high, and 60 for a low.


----------



## DaveA

55 and cloudy this morning - - -55 and raining this afternoon.  Sort of a dismal day!


----------



## RadishRose

DaveA said:


> 55 and cloudy this morning - - -55 and raining this afternoon.  Sort of a dismal day!


About the same here too, Dave. But we need the rain!


----------



## StarSong

Warm, dry, and the breeze is starting to kick up.  Winds should die down by Friday night.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Got our first snow by me in Co., very little and 30 degrees.  Should be back in the 60s this weekend.  My boy today at the park.


----------



## hollydolly

Been sunny but in the low 60's today. Now it's dark, windy and raining!!


----------



## Ruthanne

Our high was in the low 70s today.  The nights have been a lot cooler (low 50s) and the other night I was tempted to turn the heat on but did not..yet..we will see about that in the near future!


----------



## Butterfly

Finally cooling off here, too.  YAY!  It was actually a very pleasant day today.


----------



## hollydolly

Very high winds and raining, 60 degrees, and I have to go out later!!


----------



## moviequeen1

Another beautiful sunny day in forecast,a bit warmer near 70
Its been devine all week ,temps in the mid 60's


----------



## Trade

71 degrees for a low this morning. 

12 degrees more than the average low of 59 for this date.


----------



## Liberty

Ok, guys...we've been hot and dry...really needed rain all through August and Sept.  We just closed up the pool and today its a nice gully washer.  Told hub "hey, all we have to do is close up the pool to get the wet stuff over our heads"!


----------



## RadishRose

54, mostly cloudy, breezy.


----------



## SeaBreeze

32 and sunny, should warm up into the mid to high 40s.


----------



## StarSong

Horribly, horribly smoky.  A fire came very close last night - we were under voluntary evacuation and prepping to leave but thank goodness the winds shifted direction.  All schools and many businesses are closed.  Wind has mostly died down.  Hoping it stays that way.


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> Horribly, horribly smoky.  A fire came very close last night - we were under voluntary evacuation and prepping to leave but thank goodness the winds shifted direction.  All schools and many businesses are closed.  Wind has mostly died down.  Hoping it stays that way.


Thanks goodness the wind shifted SS! Do you have power? Be safe..


----------



## Don M.

A major cold front came through last night, and dropped our morning temperature to the mid 30's....yesterday, we reached 80.  I went out this morning and fired up our big outdoor wood furnace, to give it a good test before the cold weather arrives for the Winter.....always like to see a short cold burst in Oct., so I can test this unit for a day or two, in case I need to do any repairs.


----------



## toffee

same as holly --- so very damp its been for days here ……..


----------



## Trade

Finally some relief from the summer heat!

68 degrees and overcast at 1pm.


----------



## moviequeen1

This past week,was beautiful every day,temps in the 60's,got a bit spoiled
This morning was light rain on/off temps near 60.A cold front came thru this afternoon,when I went on my short afternoon walk,winds had picked up temps in the low 50's


----------



## hollydolly

Persisting down..has been all day!!!


----------



## Liberty

Gorgeous weather today. Bright and shiny.  Its cool - started out at 54° high of 70°.  Bootzsi, our Maine Coon Cat is really fluffed out!


----------



## moviequeen1

It was a tad nippy when I went on my walk at 6:40,38 degrees,felt colder with the wind,brrr!
Today it will be sunny in the 60's


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

It's raining here. Finally. Picture me in your mind's eye doing a happy dance! Our high temp today may not even reach 70. It's a soup day for sure.


----------



## hollydolly

*Been lashing down of rain since Friday.... *


----------



## moviequeen1

Its going to be a dreary day here in Buffalo,on/off rain temps in 50's


----------



## StarSong

So gorgeous this time of year.  Warm days and cool nights. Winds have died down.


----------



## Trade

We are getting some much needed rain today with the temperature holding in the 70's. Once this front has passed cooler air is behind it. By tomorrow morning it is expected to drop to about 53 degrees. That will be the first time it's dropped below 60 this season. I am looking forward to it.


----------



## Trade

55 degrees this morning! And it really felt chilly to someone who has become acclimatized to the triple digit heat indexes we were having just a short time ago. I really bundled up for our morning walk. Wore a silk weight base layer under an LL Bean T-shirt in place of my usual tank top. Still wore my jean shorts though. 

Looks like we might have a tropical storm coming our way in a couple of days too. I'm not terribly concerned about it yet. They only have it making 50 mph at landfall. But of course that could change. But at least the water temp in the Gulf has dropped down from the 80's to the 70's. So it won't water as warm to fuel it.


----------



## hollydolly

Been raining on and off all day ...again


----------



## moviequeen1

Its been a raw ,cold,rain on/off day here in Buffalo,temps in the 40's brrrr


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

44 when I got up this morning and had to put a jacket on over my robe to sit outside with my coffee. The sun is out today so it's all good.


----------



## IrisSenior

Only 9 (38) today and very windy.


----------



## moviequeen1

another dreary day here temps near 50


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly

Been raining, thunder, lightening, and high winds since early hours of this morning!!

Asude from one dry day there's been no respite for a week....


----------



## DaveA

That's a bummer, holly.  A rainy or drizzly day isn't bad but when they come in a row it can "bring on the blues".


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> Been raining, thunder, lightening, and high winds since early hours of this morning!!
> 
> Asude from one dry day there's been no respite for a week....


https://www.londonfog.com/women/outerwear/raincoats.html


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> https://www.londonfog.com/women/outerwear/raincoats.html


 I've got plenty coats don't worry about that RR>..


----------



## hollydolly

DaveA said:


> That's a bummer, holly.  A rainy or drizzly day isn't bad but when they come in a row it can "bring on the blues".


 My poor o/h is the one whose suffering the most, for the last 2 nights he's been working outside all night in this atrocious weather!!


----------



## moviequeen1

This morning when I went on my early walk at 6:45,it was a tad nippy 33
It was refreshing without any wind
Today,the sun will make an appearance for the 1st time in couple days,temps may hit near 60


----------



## jujube

We're supposed to have rain and some thunderstorms all day today.  We're getting the fringe effects of the tropical storm.


----------



## fmdog44

86 deg F in Houston


----------



## JustBonee

Yesterday was beautiful ... today,  it's getting a little too warm (again)  for this time of year...


----------



## RadishRose

56 and sunny.


----------



## DaveA

RadishRose said:


> 56 and sunny.


Perfect !!  About the same over here.


----------



## Silverfox

Beautiful: Upper 50's and the Sun is shining.


----------



## hollydolly

Well it's dark of course, but for the first time in a week we've had no rain today.. can hardly believe it's stopped...a whole week of rain !! *sheesh*


----------



## peppermint

Rain all day...


----------



## Trade

Back to warm, but not hot like summer weather. 

61 this morning at dawn, and now it's 82 at 1pm.


----------



## moviequeen1

It was a beautiful,warm day here yesterday,hit 71 ,devine
Today,its back to normal temps in the 50's with some rain


----------



## mike4lorie

Cloudy now, and suppose to rain all day....


----------



## Silverfox

It is in the upper 50's at the moment and mostly cloudy. It is suppose to start raining soon.


----------



## Liberty

Absolutely gorgeous today...cool in the morning, sunny and high in the low 70's. 
We are touring a fellow garden club couples' house, greenhouse and acreage so it should be perfect!


----------



## DaveA

Trade said:


> Back to warm, but not hot like summer weather.
> 
> 61 this morning at dawn, and now it's 82 at 1pm.


82 ???  That is summer weather for me -  -  61 at 1pm sounds about right.


----------



## Trade

Finally some nice fall like temperatures. 

The high was 75 today. Right now it's 70. It's expected to drop to 50 by morning. 

70's in the day and 50's at night is perfect to me.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Trade

48 degrees this morning. That's the lowest it's been all season.

The high is expected to reach 74 this afternoon.

Edit: Dropped to 47 at 7am.


----------



## moviequeen1

Today will be cloudy with scattered rain showers,temps in 50's


----------



## JustBonee

Getting a taste of Fall finally,   and it is so enjoyable to take daily walks now. ....  lows in the 50's, highs in the 70's.


----------



## RadishRose

57 and sunny after rain last night. High to be 65.


----------



## jujube

It was FINALLY a little cool this morning....hallelujah....but it has warmed up again.


----------



## Trade

51 degrees at dawn this morning. 

Expected to reach the mid 70's this afternoon.


----------



## Don M.

Our mild Fall weather is about to end.  It looks like we're going to have an early Winter blast starting today, and lasting for the next several....with daytime highs in the 40's, and freezing temps overnight.  We're going to do some shopping today, then I'll fire up the outdoor wood furnace tomorrow and plan on using it for the bulk of the next few weeks/months.


----------



## Silverfox

Beautiful weather today. Low 60's and mostly sunny.


----------



## AnnieA

It was low 70s today and beautiful.  Supposed to rain ...a real "toad choker" tomorrow, so cotton pickers are still out tonight picking with lights.   Saw lots like this pic coming home tonight.  Multiple pickers in the same field trying to get the crop in before the torrential rains damage the bolls.


----------



## hollydolly

It's been the wettest week I can remember in a very long time, and this morning altho' dry at the moment, is forecast for more rain, as is the week ahead... *sigh*...  ...temps are around 60 deg f... and our clocks go back this weekend , meaning it will get dark at around 4.50pm starting Monday ..


----------



## Keesha

It’s 4 degrees here at the current moment but we have had plenty of nights where it’s gone below zero and had a layer of  frost. Luckily my last plant is in the greenhouse. It’s quite nippy but expected for this time of year. I’m hungry all the time and feel like a bear going into hibernation mode.


----------



## Keesha

Can tell I’m from the north. Lol


----------



## IrisSenior

It's 6 degrees (42) here and supposed to go to 10 (50) so that is mild for here for this time of year.


----------



## Trade

Keesha said:


> It’s 4 degrees here at the current moment but we have had plenty of nights where it’s gone below zero and had a layer of  frost. Luckily my last plant is in the greenhouse. It’s quite nippy but expected for this time of year. I’m hungry all the time and feel like a bear going into hibernation mode.



But you're on the metric system. So that 4 degrees would be 39 here in the US. 

By the way, what do you call a quarter pounder with cheese in Canada?


----------



## hollydolly

We're also on the metric system herein the UK, but I always change it to Fahrenheit because I still _think_ in Fahrenheit even after all these years since the change and also it's easier for the USA to understand on the forums...

Today our temps are 11 deg c... around 60 deg F...and here in the Uk a quarter pounder is called exactly that. When we first changed to the decimal system there was all sorts of suppositions about how things like the ''quarter pounder'' would be changed, but it didn't happen!!

However, what _did_ happen , and I'm still ashamed of our country for it to this day, was that retailers were fined, some even jailed ( small retailers like the market stallholders selling fruit and veg) for not displaying their prices in Kilos instead of pounds and ounces... it was a disgraceful time in our history...and I hope when we leave the European Union in a week's time that we can go back to using the imperial measurements..I bet we can't tho' !!


----------



## toffee

weather wise here is cold -damp and foggy -yesterday it did not clear at all -same today ' typical oct in the UK.


----------



## Ruthanne

Around 60 F today and mild.


----------



## moviequeen1

another cloudy day with chance of showers temps in the 50's


----------



## Trade

hollydolly said:


> We're also on the metric system herein the UK, but I always change it to Fahrenheit because I still _think_ in Fahrenheit even after all these years since the change and also it's easier for the USA to understand on the forums...
> 
> Today our temps are 11 deg c... around 60 deg F...and here in the Uk a quarter pounder is called exactly that. When we first changed to the decimal system there was all sorts of suppositions about how things like the ''quarter pounder'' would be changed, but it didn't happen!!
> 
> However, what _did_ happen , and I'm still ashamed of our country for it to this day, was that retailers were fined, some even jailed ( small retailers like the market stallholders selling fruit and veg) for not displaying their prices in Kilos instead of pounds and ounces... it was a disgraceful time in our history...and I hope when we leave the European Union in a week's time that we can go back to using the imperial measurements..I bet we can't tho' !!



I like the metric sysytem. It's a much better system IMO. Wish we would go to it here.


----------



## Trade

68 this morning. The expected high is 77. It's cloudy with on and off rain. Due to a Tropical disturbance in the Gulf.

It's expected to be rainy tomorrow too. I don't mind it. My yard needs it. We had a pretty long dry spell in September and the first part of October.


----------



## Trade

78 this morning and very humid. That's expected to be the high for today. We've been having a lot of rain and breezy weather due to a tropical system in the Gulf and we will have more rain today as a cold front passes. It's expected to drop down to about 54 by morning. There was a tornado that touched down yesterday about 3 miles from us that damaged some houses, but it's all good in my neighborhood.


----------



## toffee




----------



## TravelinMan

We'v got some cold weather coming.  Here are the predicted lows:
Mon = 31 F
Wed = 30 F
Thur = 24 F
Fri     = 27 F

The forecast also warns of snow each night, with Wed and Thur both saying 1-3".  I don't want another extra harsh winter!!!  If I want to see snow I would much rather go and visit it, like maybe Colorado.


----------



## Miss Beach Bum

Rain Rain Pouring Rain Mid 60's


----------



## RadishRose

54 F and pouring rain.


----------



## Pecos

It is hot and muggy here in South Carolina. Our average high has been 14 degrees above normal for the past several days. 82F is just way too hot for late Oct.


----------



## Marie5656

*This says it all for me, today

*


----------



## moviequeen1

its been a cloudy,rainy,windy here in Buffalo,temps this morning were near 60.
A cold front is going thru the area,temps now are in the 50's


----------



## Ruthanne

Very overcast and they say it's 60 but it seems much cooler when out there.  Don't think we'll have any more nice days for some time.


----------



## drifter

Warm today, seventy degrees. Bvut we've had three days of cool weather with rain. Coming week is warm days and cool nights.


----------



## hollydolly

We had the first sunny, warm  and dry day in 9 days of Rain and high winds..so we made the most of it by going out and fixing all the damage the bad weather had caused in the garden..! Not a great deal of  actual damage fortunately   but surprising just how much work needed done after so much rain and winds! Last night the clocks went back, so it got dark around 4.45 pm, so everything had to be done well before that 

Tonight it's 3 degrees *brrrr*** 🌬❄


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday,it was a beautiful,cloudless day unseasonably warm for this time of yr,61
Today,partly sunny temps once again in 60's,then the rain moves in tonight


----------



## hollydolly

It's Sunny.. but it started off really cloudy . but it's also cold outside  at  11 deg C..( 50 deg f)


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> We had the first sunny, warm  and dry day in 9 days of Rain and high winds..so we made the most of it by going out and fixing all the damage the bad weather had caused in the garden..! Not a great deal of  actual damage fortunately   but surprising just how much work needed done after so much rain and winds! Last night the clocks went back, so it got dark around 4.45 pm, so everything had to be done well before that
> 
> Tonight it's 3 degrees *brrrr*** 🌬❄


I heard there was some flooding in Worcester.

54 and drizzling here.


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> I heard there was some flooding in Worcester.
> 
> 54 and drizzling here.


 I wouldn't know tbh  Worcester is in the Midlands...a long way from here, however it's always flooding there so I wouldn't be surprised


----------



## Pink Biz

*First snow of the season this morning! (Chicago) But it was extremely brief and 'lighter than a nun's sigh'. 🌨*


----------



## Trade

Warm and rainy. Looks like we are going to have three days like this. Then it's supposed to turn chilly. Lows around 40 and highs in the 60's.


----------



## Trade

Continued warm and rainy. This morning the low was 73. The high this afternoon is expected to be 78.


----------



## Ruthanne

Very rainy fall day.  About 50 now


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## moviequeen1

Today's forecast rain heavy at times temps in 60's
Tonight the high wind warning  across WNY from 9pm tonight- 4pm Fri.The winds 25-45mph with gusts near 60


----------



## Trade

77 degrees and balmy this morning. That will be the high for the day. We have a cold front approaching bringing more rain and then colder air. By tomorrow morning it's expected to be 38 degrees.


----------



## JustBonee

Was 39 degrees and_ windy_ on my early morning walk today.   Supposed to be colder tomorrow morning.


----------



## Trade

It's now 10:30 am and the rain has been here for two hours. The temp has dropped 21 degrees since this morning from 77 to 56.


----------



## RadishRose

rainy, 66, wind advisory for tonight.


----------



## moviequeen1

Last night, before I went to bed at 11:45,winds were really howling outside
The wind advisory is still in effect here in Buffalo&WNY until 1pm,though the winds have subsided.I saw on weather report,peak gusts were 62 mph at Niagara Falls,59 at Buffalo Airport
On my early walk around 6:45,was breezy,I'd say around 25mph,tad nippy 38 degrees. I noticed lots of small tree limbs on the ground.


----------



## Trade

38 degrees here for our morning walk. That's almost 40 degrees colder than yesterday morning.


----------



## Ruthanne

It sure has gotten cold overnight!  It was 65 yesterday and then in the 30s overnight and now about 39.  I have yet to put up the plastic on my AC but covered it with an AC cover and a blanket.  It helped but really need to put the plastic up.  I have to wait for a nonwindy day to put it up--


----------



## Trade

43 this morning. Clear and sunny. The high is expected to reach 63 this afternoon.


----------



## moviequeen1

Today it will be cloudy highs near 40
The areas south of Buffalo where the bulk of snow goes during winter have already received a couple of inches.I'm sure the owners of the ski places are happy to see the white stuff


----------



## Trade

44 this morning. Expected to reach 66 this afternoon.


----------



## RadishRose

50 F and sunny for now.

I finally put the heat on! At about 4:00 am I woke up and it was cold in here  @ 63. I'm good at 65-68 but too lazy to drag out another blanket. So, I put the heat on for 66 and went back to sleep.


----------



## peppermint

We walked the Beach Today....


----------



## Suzy623

Beautiful day in the neighborhood her today! 69 degrees and bright sun!


----------



## Trade

47 for the low this morning. 

Partly cloudy and a high of 72 forecasted for this afternoon.


----------



## moviequeen1

When I took my early morning walk at 6:15,was 37 ,no wind refreshing
The forecast today,cloudy with chance of light rain temps in 40's


----------



## moviequeen1

When I went on my early walk around 6:30,it was 34
I was breaking in my new winter boots.The forecast today calls for rain/snow showers,with about an inch .The temps will be in the mid 30's,brrrr!!!!


----------



## Ken N Tx

50s and rain


----------



## squatting dog

Rained hard last night (creeks way up) and tapered off a little today. Wind is shifting to the north, so, temp is dropping like a stone. Possible teens before the week is out. Me... I think I'll just cuddle up to the wood stove.


----------



## charry

Trade said:


> 43 this morning. Clear and sunny. The high is expected to reach 63 this afternoon.


you look very relaxed there trade ,with your cuppa


----------



## Ruthanne

In the 40s today and will be in the 30s tomorrow.  I need to put the plastic on the window but am too tired to do so.  Oh me...


----------



## Pinky

4Celsius today. We had our first covering of snow last night, and rain is forecast for this evening. I
hope the roads don't get slippery.


----------



## Ken N Tx

squatting dog said:


> Possible teens before the week is out.


----------



## moviequeen1

Today,it will be p. sunny temps in the mid 30's
When I went on my early walk at 6:45,it was 27 ,no wind was refreshing.Some sidewalks still had snow/ice so I was walking slowly still adjusting to wearing boots


----------



## Lvstotrvl

36 today, in the 20’s tonight! I’m settling in till Spring!


----------



## Don M.

Our local "roller coaster" weather continues.  It was 14 degrees when I got up this morning, but will be about 60 over the weekend, before several days of unusually cold weather moves in by Monday.  I'm not looking forward to Jan/Feb.


----------



## AnnieA

Brrrrr.....  finally winter here ....for this week at least.   Wednesday got to 78F . Today's high is 51F


----------



## Old Dummy

This does not bode well for what kind of winter we may have, which is still 6 weeks away. This morning's low was +20F, with a snow cover. It's a bit early for this.


----------



## Ruthanne

Cold and in the 30s today.


----------



## Lethe200

Coastal Northern CA: low this morning was 45; high supposed to be 63. For us that's a good 5 degrees below normal, so we consider it very cold [grin].

But I prefer cold to heat, no matter what!


----------



## toffee

Brrrrrrrrrrr its -1today totally freezing cold  damp ...its snowing further up north


----------



## Ruthanne

It may reach 40 F today.  Hopefully we'll be in the 50s tomorrow.  I still need to put the plastic on the windows.  Heard there will be an arctic blast this winter that will bring extremely low temps.  Ugh...


----------



## Llynn

After nearly a month of dry weather, we got rain last night.  mid 50s during the day and low 40s at night. In other words typical Pacific NorthWET fall weather. We can tell when winter gets here because the rain gets colder.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I just saw a forecast for my hometown in Michigan's UP...a blizzard warning starting Tuesday at 9am...16-24" of sNOw expected. And I talked this afternoon with my brother who still lives up there. According to him, the ski hills don't plan to open until December 13. What? That's a month's worth of badly-needed revenue up there.


----------



## JustBonee

Hot today .... Freezing tomorrow    ... just the usual anymore!


----------



## Old Dummy

Was +13F a couple of nights ago.

Storm coming in tomorrow and Tuesday, 6-10" of snow OR MORE. These temps would be typical for the end of January, not now. If they're predicting +12 for an overnight low in Rochester, it will be colder where I am -- sometimes by 10 degrees:


----------



## Ruthanne

It wasn't very warm today but not windy and pretty pleasant when we went outside for our walk.  I think it hit 50 F and we had a little rain.  I saw a man out walking and he asked me if it was going to pour.  I told him I didn't know but it may have already.  I hadn't checked the forecast today like I usually do.  It's nice to see other people and dogs out walking.


----------



## hollydolly

*partly cloudy, windy and 42 deg !!*


----------



## toffee

hahaha ruth I wish we had 50'' its cold and damp mostly all over the UK. last night we got down to 2c


----------



## hollydolly

toffee said:


> hahaha ruth I wish we had 50'' its cold and damp mostly all over the UK. last night we got down to 2c


* actually now here at Mid-day the sun is out, and I'm sitting here by the window and it's really warm through the glass...*


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday,was cloudy,rain in afternoon high was 46
Today rain changing to snow,a couple inches by tonight temps in the 30's.
It always happens,the local weather forecasters are 'over hyping' our 1st major snowfall,3-6 inches,ho hum.It will be in the 20's for couple days,as if we can't handle it


----------



## RadishRose

47 and sunny right now,,, high to be 57 and partly cloudy.

Chance of snow tomorrow!


----------



## Don M.

We had a beautiful weekend....sunny with highs in the lower 60's.  Early this morning a huge cold front came through, and we are getting some sleet and light snow, and will probably top out at no more than 30 degrees.  Then, tonight, through Wednesday, we should get the coldest weather of the year, so far, with temps as low as single digits at night, and barely reaching 30 during the day.  Winter is Here.


----------



## bingo

here in southeast illinois. .....blowing up a cold freezing mess....we moved here 4 years ago from NC...
cold comes in here....it stays til next year....no break!


----------



## Marie5656

*We are under a winter weather advisory in Western NY until tomorrow. 6-20 inches in some areas. It has started here already*


----------



## Ruthanne

We have a winter storm watch in effect now.  It's in the low 30s and expecting some snow but not a lot.  I don't know what the big deal is if we don't get a lot of snow.


----------



## jerry old

Dallas, wind 20+ ...I wonder where they measure wind speed.
Here in the rural, with open pasture land, the wind has room to increase it speed; we measure the wind speed by the objects it blows away.
 When the wind dies down, tomorrow or the next day, I have to search for
objects that were in yard.  
Experience flat line of around 80 mph 18 years ago, lasted long enough to scare me witless.


----------



## mike4lorie

-14 C Snow 10 + Cm's


----------



## moviequeen1

Oh,Joy,we received our 1st snowfall a bit early,.I live right in the city we got about 6 inches. It certainly was a challenge taking my early walk around 6:30,driveways were plowed but not sidewalks.I had to walk in the street near the curb,temp was 23 but no wind,refreshing
The Bflo airport located in Cheektowaga{burb of Buffalo}, where the snow totals are recorded,they received 10 inches which is a new record
One of the weird things about living in WNY,not all areas will receive the same amount of snow


----------



## DaveA

That WNY snow is  headed our way but by the time it reaches the coast it's supposed to be a rain/snow mix with little, if any accumulation.  Overcast now a little after 8 AM. Time will tell !


----------



## Ken N Tx

21 brrrrrrrrrrrrr down here!!!!
.


----------



## JustBonee

Going to have a hard freeze down on the lower Texas coast tonight ... 20's ...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Raining, windy, cold. It was 47 when I got up at 6. It's 34 now. We're told today's high temp will be 56. Um. Probably not. I think we reached today's high of 56 around midnight. Tonight's low temp is supposed to be 20.


----------



## Trade

41 degrees right now. It was 48 when I got up this morning and it's been dropping ever since. Tonight's low is expected to be 27. 

We've got from setting records for heat to setting records for cold all within one month's time.


----------



## Anna Marie

Raining and cold(Low 40's).


----------



## Pink Biz

_*Bitter cold (11°F at the moment) with 4 inches of white stuff on the ground. But it's bright and sunny here in Chicago!*_


----------



## Pecos

moviequeen1 said:


> Oh,Joy,we received our 1st snowfall a bit early,.I live right in the city we got about 6 inches. It certainly was a challenge taking my early walk around 6:30,driveways were plowed but not sidewalks.I had to walk in the street near the curb,temp was 23 but no wind,refreshing
> The Bflo airport located in Cheektowaga{burb of Buffalo}, where the snow totals are recorded,they received 10 inches which is a new record
> One of the weird things about living in WNY,not all areas will receive the same amount of snow


You are tough. I suspect that I would have skipped that early morning walk and had another cup of coffee.


----------



## charry

Too much rain in the Uk ...floods up north, its terrible and cold 7 degrees...
I had a mini lake , outside my back door the other day ....


----------



## moviequeen1

Pecos said:


> You are tough. I suspect that I would have skipped that early morning walk and had another cup of coffee.


Hi Pecos,I always take an early morning walk to start my day,the only time I don't go,if its bad outside e.g. high winds,a blizzard then I get stir crazy.I don't drink coffee,I prefer tea


----------



## Ruthanne

Oh wow, was it ever cold in here last night!  In the 20s F.  Snow on the ground- a few inches from what I can see from inside.  Expecting more snow tonight.  I still haven't put the plastic on the window but have the blinds shut tight.  Now it's around 30.


----------



## bingo

Ruthanne said:


> Oh wow, was it ever cold in here last night!  In the 20s F.  Snow on the ground- a few inches from what I can see from inside.  Expecting more snow tonight.  I still haven't put the plastic on the window but have the blinds shut tight.  Now it's around 30.


I have used the shrink wrap before...it was easy to put on....now we only have 3 windows since we downsized...and our little dogs have beds in the window seats for watching outside..
COLD here too!


----------



## Ruthanne

bingo said:


> I have used the shrink wrap before...it was easy to put on....now we only have 3 windows since we downsized...and our little dogs have beds in the window seats for watching outside..
> COLD here too!


I can't put the shrink wrap up until it gets a bit warmer.  My birds will surely catch a draft if I open the blinds all the way to put it on.  I should had done it weeks ago but haven't felt well.  I have the space heater going below them to keep them warm and the heat turned up.


----------



## Don M.

We broke a record for this date, this morning.  The previous record was 7F, set in 1911...this morning we hit 4F.  If we have this in November, I'm not looking forward to Jan/Feb.


----------



## Camper6

Bitter cold I'm looking forward to global warming. Bring it on.


----------



## Old Dummy

Camper6 said:


> Bitter cold I'm looking forward to global warming. Bring it on.



Me too. It's +6° as I type.


----------



## Trade

27 this morning. That breaks the record for this date of 31 that was set over 100 years ago in 1911.


----------



## Keesha

-23 and more snow.


----------



## moviequeen1

When I went on my early walk at 6:30,wearing long underwear,all bundled up because it was 16.
It really didn't feel that cold,was refreshing because there was no wind.
Today,it will be partly sunny,temps in the 20's where it was yesterday
BTW:I've been taking early morning walks for yrs.When I worked at local hosptial{27 yrs},the days I had to be there,I would walk 7 blocks in all sorts of weather.It continues to be a part of daily routine.Its one habit I don't plan on breaking anytime soon


----------



## hollydolly

It's gloriously sunny... and 50 degrees..f ☀

Got all the windows thrown wide open... but I can't go out anywhere, because I've got a surveyor in the house at the moment, so he'll be here for a couple of hours,...or maybe more if he doesn't stop chewing the fat with the O/H..


----------



## Old Dummy

Keesha said:


> -23 and more snow.



-23C ? = -9F

It was -17F at Mt. Washington in New Hampshire this morning.

THE HELL WITH THIS!


----------



## Keesha

Old Dummy said:


> -23C ? = -9F
> 
> It was -17F at Mt. Washington in New Hampshire this morning.
> 
> THE HELL WITH THIS!


WOW! That’s surprisingly cold for that far south and this time of year. 
Stay warm. 
The cold doesn’t bother me much. 
I just dress for it.


----------



## Old Dummy

Keesha said:


> WOW! That’s surprisingly cold for that far south and this time of year.
> Stay warm.
> The cold doesn’t bother me much.
> I just dress for it.



Mt. Washington is a unique place. From the Wiki page:

"On January 16, 2004, the summit weather observation registered a temperature of −43.6 °F (−42.0 °C) and sustained winds of 87.5 mph (140.8 km/h), resulting in a wind chill value of −102.59 °F (−74.77 °C) at the mountain."
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I'm grumpy this morning cuz I'm trying to replace a 20 year-old winter jacket that was perfect: Crazy warm, storm collar, insulated hood that fit the way a hood should fit. Was great for cold blustery weather.

So I bought a new one at Wally's yesterday, had fur on the hood. I put it on in the parking lot and went to Lowe's next door to buy something, then went back to Wally's to return it. Although it was warm, the fur hung down right in front of my eyes. I made a comment to the several people who were at the Wally's return counter: "I should have known better -- it's made in China."

So then I went to TJ Max and ended up buying a coat with an insulated hood, NO FUR. Seemed kinda ok but the hood didn't fit like my old coat. I wore it home and just put it on now to go outdoors -- the drawstring to the hood broke. And sure enough, it also was made in China. So back it goes.

I've been shopping online for the past several days but that's not much help. For one thing, I ain't buying a coat that I can't try on first. There is a ski shop close by here, but they'll want 2-3 times what a Chinese jacket will really be worth. Well, actually, as it stands now, any Chinese jacket to me is worth ZERO.


----------



## Lvstotrvl

17 here this morning, unfortunately I don’t think your going to find anything to wear that isn’t made in China, no matter what you pay for i!


----------



## RadishRose

21F here in CT


----------



## Camper6

moviequeen1 said:


> When I went on my early walk at 6:30,wearing long underwear,all bundled up because it was 16.
> It really didn't feel that cold,was refreshing because there was no wind.
> Today,it will be partly sunny,temps in the 20's where it was yesterday
> BTW:I've been taking early morning walks for yrs.When I worked at local hosptial{27 yrs},the days I had to be there,I would walk 7 blocks in all sorts of weather.It continues to be a part of daily routine.Its one habit I don't plan on breaking anytime soon


Absolutely. Same here.  If you keep doing it you don't have to join a fitness club.


----------



## Keesha

Lvstotrvl said:


> unfortunately I don’t think your going to find anything to wear that isn’t made in China, no matter what you pay for i!


Not really true. Probably most but there are still independent fashion manufacturers worldwide and money DOES matter.


----------



## Diomed

Cold as a witch’s t**. I am from Southwest  Michigan and the normal temps are usually 40-50 this time of year. We are already supplementing our heat with wood. Highs have only been in the upper 20s. We just set record lows. Brrrrr....


----------



## moviequeen1

Camper6 said:


> Absolutely. Same here.  If you keep doing it you don't have to join a fitness club.


I've never joined a fitness club,rather be outside breathing in fresh,crisp air


----------



## Linda

Yesterday (Nov 12th) we broke a heat record.  In 1900 it was 80 and we made it to 84*.  We desperately need rain.


----------



## Ruthanne

Very cold here and I hope it doesn't get worse this winter!  In the 20s tonight.


----------



## Liberty

Just wondering...how many of us responding here on this thread had a "very hot summer"?  
Do you think when experiencing an exceptionally hot summer season, odds follow that the coming 
winter will be  an 'exceptionally cold" season?


----------



## Trade

45 this morning. That's a lot better than yesterdays' 27. 

But it's overcast and not expected to get any higher than the mid 50's today.


----------



## Trade

44 this morning. The high is expected to reach 60 this afternoon.


----------



## Furryanimal

It was two centigrade here in Wales this morning.Not exactly warm now either.


----------



## moviequeen1

A cloudy day here in Buffalo, temps near 40,snow is melting .This is good since there are some leaves still on the trees/on the ground which haven't been raked yet


----------



## Trade

39 this morning. Going up to 67 this afternoon. 

We are on a warming trend. 

Soon we will be having high's in the 70's and lows in the 50's. 

My favorite kind of temperatures.


----------



## moviequeen1

This morning when I went on my early walk around 6:40, was 30,refreshing with little wind
The sun made an appearance mid morning,nice feeling it on my face as I took a short walk,temps in the 40's,no snow


----------



## Lewkat

Getting brisk and very windy here in New Jersey.


----------



## Ruthanne

In the low 40s F here today.  It was in the upper 20s very early this morning.  Not a bad day, low wind which I always like.


----------



## toffee

its a cold damp night --temp 7c an temps dropping ……….


----------



## toffee

today its awful non stop rain-fields are flooded still' temp at the moment is 4'c


----------



## Gary O'

24°F
6" of snow

Right about now I'm glad we moved to town

The hwy to the cabin is impassable;



My buddy up there said well over a foot in 24 hrs


----------



## moviequeen1

A cold front is approaching WNY,high wind warning with rain starts around 10am ,getting stronger in the afternoon,gusts could be as high as 60mph This will end this evening when rain turns to snow showers
About 5 yrs ago,there was idiot who couldn't resist going wind surfing on Lake Erie to get his '15 min of fame' whenever we had a wind event,local TV stations would film him. I don't know what happen to him  since nobody else has tried this stupid stunt


----------



## Marie5656

*Had some heavy rain this morning.  Some folks got thunder.  Then the heavy winds.  I think they have died down.  I was of a mind to run out and grab a bite to eat.  Did not want to go out in the wind and cold.  *


----------



## moviequeen1

The cold front went thru yesterday,was windy last night but didn't lose any power,early high was 62
When I went on my early walk this morning at 6:45,light rain was 40 
Today's forecast cloudy temps in 40's


----------



## moviequeen1

At 6am we got the freezing rain/rain with some wind temps were in the 20's
It was dicey to say the least when a friend picked me up to go to church,like a skating rink,I walked on the grass as much as possible
Later today it will turn over to snow temps in the 30's.I'll be wearing my 'Yaktraks' tomorrow when I go out


----------



## Gemma

It's been sleeting all morning in northern PA.  Suppose to change over to snow and become windy later on today.


----------



## RadishRose

21 F in CT.

Low pressure will bring snow, ice and rain to the Northeast through early week.
A foot or more of snow is expected in interior parts of the Northeast.
Boston, *Hartford, Connecticut*, and New York City could see their first measurable snow of the season.


----------



## mike4lorie

Cold, and it feels like snow is going to fall soon!


----------



## Aunt Bea

We are in the middle of our first little blizzard of the season.

About three inches of snow on the ground with more to come during the night.


----------



## Pinky

We had ice pellets all day long. It then turned to freezing rain. Snow forecast for morning.
Winter is here!


----------



## mike4lorie

Snow & Chilly...


----------



## hollydolly

*No Snow here, but the cars are iced up, and the lawns are white... however the sun is getting warmer and the sky is blue so hopefully everything will melt soon... *


----------



## CrackerJack

Not sure if the folks in the USA and Canada or anywhere else on this site know the fave convo. with us Brits is............yep...the weather: day in day out 24/7 365. At bus stops in supermarkets in the street passing strangers and a 100% opportunity to chat if one so wishes moaning whether it's too cold or too hot. Get a heatwave and folks grumble phew! It's too 'ot! Too much snow and ice wish it was Summer...and so on and on and on.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Furryanimal

Barely above freezing in South Wales


----------



## IrisSenior

We have had a bit of ice and snow here and everything looks white. Good if you don't have to travel. I always had to look at the current day's weather when I worked and now I still do as I go out almost every day. I enjoy all the seasons here and wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Ken N Tx

IrisSenior said:


> We have had a* bit* of *ice and snow* here and everything looks white.


Dallas/Fort Worth would shut down!!!!!
.


----------



## moviequeen1

When I went on my early walk around 6:40 this morning,we had a dusting of snow,at least the sidewalks weren't icy like they were yesterday
Today cloudy with snow showers temps in the mid 30's


----------



## RadishRose

This morning just after 8 am


----------



## gennie

It's cool today.  At noon it was 76 after a nights low of 41.  Bright sun and light breeze. This is a typical winter day here in south central FL.


----------



## moviequeen1

Today was cloudy with some snow flurries. I blinked&thought I saw the sun for a sec or two,temps were in the low 30's
According to our local paper,we've had 18 inch of snow so far,below normal
I hope it stays that way


----------



## chic

Horrible. I've shoveled snow 5 times in six days. This is more like Feb. weather than December.


----------



## Ruthanne

In the 40s today with gray skies again.  I turned all the lights on in my apt. to brighten things up.  It will get warmer this weekend and then next Wednesday it will get much colder.  But then the weather forecast has really been off here lately so I'll just take each day as it comes and see how it is.


----------



## moviequeen1

Today's forecast,cloudy but will feel 'balmy' temps near 50,but with winds 25mph will probably feel cooler.I'll take it since there is no snow


----------



## Gemma

18ºF this morning.  Suppose to warm up into the high 30's today.


----------



## Lvstotrvl

12 this morning going to the mid 30’s but the sun is shining so I’m happy!


----------



## Manatee

78F at 4PM on Dec 8.  Yesterday it was cool, I wore a sweatshirt.


----------



## moviequeen1

When I went on my walk this morning around 6:30,it was 'balmy' 44
Today's forecast rain highs near 50,I'll take it over snow any day of the week


----------



## Furryanimal

It’s raining again.


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Our snow is all gone!! Warm today high 50’s but overcast with showers. Could have used a little sun though.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne

It was 55 F yesterday but now is in the 30s and dipping lower tomorrow into the 20s.  Good thing I've Winterized my living room!


----------



## Lvstotrvl

We have more snow for tomorrow, yuck!!


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday it was cloudy and unseasonably warm,51
As I type this,its snowing outside,snow band  early this morning {5am}was south of city has now hit Buffalo ,just in time for the  morning commute.We'll get 3-6 inches A 'weather advisory' is in effect for most of WNY until 7pm.Temps will hover near 30


----------



## hollydolly

It's 48 degrees today..later it's expected to be around 30... , however it _is_ sunny, so I have every window in the house wide open, getting some glorious sunshine through the house.. ☀

Tomorrow heavy rain is expected...


----------



## charry

woke up to sunshine and dark cloud about 9 degrees....
heavy rain this afternoon...


----------



## moviequeen1

When I went on my early walk this morning at 6:30,it was 16,no wind,wearing long underwear
We got 3 inches of snow yesterday,areas south of city received more which is normal
Today's forecast,p.sunny warmer,temps in the mid 30's


----------



## hollydolly

*Torrential rain here today, but it doesn't feel too cold . *


----------



## Pappy

Florida today: is very windy, took down my flags before they self destructed. High today about 72 degrees and possible showers.


----------



## moviequeen1

When I went out on my early walk this morning around 6:50,it was 34,refreshing with no wind
Today,partly sunny temps in the 40's,the 3 inches of snow on ground will melt,which is fine by me


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Heading for the 40’s with rain, hoping the snow melts too!


----------



## Buckeye

Yet another dark, dreary, cold, damp, nasty day here in southern Ohio.  Majorly missing the Big Island.


----------



## hollydolly

Ditto above... ^^^

Very dark, dull and dreary , threatening to rain after yesterdays torrential rain... sun showed a glimpse of itself about 15 mins ago for about 2 minutes . It's be properly dark by 4.15pm


----------



## moviequeen1

When I took my early walk at 6:50,it was cloudy,lite rain falling temp 36
The rain will switch over to snow by this afternoon,maybe an inch here in city


----------



## gennie

72 right now.  10:34 EST.  Good, much needed rain last night.  Overcast today with hints of sun


----------



## Ruthanne

Dreary and rainy today...the gray skies want to kill me but I won't let them!  Put my music on to lighten the mood!  In the 30s.


----------



## Camper6

Pappy said:


> Beautiful sunrise and high of 81 degrees here in Florida. :love_heart:


Booorrring. Just kidding.


----------



## Camper6

Where I live it's just the opposite of whatever global warming is supposed to be.

We have what is called wind chill factor.  The temperature could be -8 F but with the wind it feels more like -28 F. Just have to dress warm if your are going out.


----------



## Camper6

moviequeen1 said:


> Hi,I've lived in my hometown for most of my life,I've never heard Buffalo being called "The Ice Box' Sue


International Falls in the continental U.S. has to be the coldest city in the U.S.

It's right across from Fort Frances, Ont.

I was there one year when the temp was -40 F.  The city was covered in fog and it was so still it was eerie.


----------



## Camper6

The all-time record high temperature is 103 °F (39 °C), set on July 22, 1923, while the all-time record low is −*55 °F* (−48 °C), set on January 6, 1909, a range of 158 °F (88 °C); the record cold maximum is −29 °F (−34 °C), set on the same day as the record low, while, conversely, the record warm minimum is 79 °F (26 °C ...
*International Falls, Minnesota - Wikipedia*

https://en.wikipedia.org › wiki › International_Falls,_Minnesota


----------



## charry

Dont Ask !!.....


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday ,started with rain turned to snow/rain mix,got an inch of 'slush' on the ground&grass, high was 40
I was not pleased to be awaken this morning at 4:30, the snow plow guy showed up to clear an inch of slush,how***** stupid!!
Today it was  p. sunny day,temps in 30's but with 25mph winds made it feel like in the teens brrrr


----------



## Kadee

We are expecting 47c ~ 116 f for the next 3 days in parts of South Australia
it will be very close to that where I live


----------



## Gemma

28º F (-2C) and lightly snowing.


----------



## moviequeen1

When I went on my early walk this morning around 6:40,it was 27 no wind refreshing
Today,cloudy temps in the 30's,no snow


----------



## chic

Very cold and grey out. Tonight it will snow again!


----------



## AnnieA

71 F currently.   43 F the projected high tomorrow.  Under a tornado watch as the cold front approaches.


----------



## Don M.

We're in the midst of another dip in the temperatures, and minor snowfall, for a couple of days.  We may get 3 inches of snow before tomorrow.  I watched the KC Chiefs football game on TV yesterday, and those teams/fans were caught in a rather nasty snowfall.  This is about the time of year I start looking forward to Springtime.


----------



## Liberty

In the low 70's going lower today - we've had 10 straight weekends of gorgeous fall weather...now supposed to get a norther coming in so for 3 days it will be chilly.  Who knows, maybe another great weekend coming up!


----------



## Doomp

Snowy, just like December should be.


----------



## Liberty

Doomp said:


> Snowy, just like December should be.


That's your opinion...lol.  These bones scream "nope", we jive when its 65 at least!


----------



## Sunny

Cold, wet, a little snow, pretty yucky.


----------



## DaveA

Been sunny most of the day but clouding over now, towards evening. Temps. been in the mid 30's.


----------



## moviequeen1

When I went on my early walk this morning around 6:30,light snow  falling temp was 27
The forecast today,1-3 inches,temps in the 30's


----------



## Lvstotrvl

We were supposed to get a wintry mix of snow n ice but so far just a dusting of snow, fingers crossed that’s all we get. Still gray n gloomy but then I live in New England so it’s expected!


----------



## Sunny

Pea soup fog.


----------



## drifter

Nice sunny, fall weather. Temp is forty-six degrees. Lovely day.


----------



## moviequeen1

It was a tad nippy here this morning when I went on my early walk,10 degrees no wind 
The sun was out for a bit,temps were in the mid 20's with brief snow flurries


----------



## chic

Below zero wind chill all day with gusts 20-30 MPH. This has been the worst December I can every remember weatherwise.


----------



## Ladybj

A bit cold at the moment, I think it's around 38 degrees (night time).  I was hoping for a White Christmas but they are calling for 59 degree weather


----------



## MemereG

4* right now, here in upper NH. Next few days are going to be frigid.


----------



## Sunny

Very cold here, 23 outside right now. Brrr!


----------



## Keesha

-21 this morning


----------



## oldal

Southern California here, for the last week it's been mid 60s in the daytime and mid 30s at night.


----------



## hollydolly

*Lashing of rain again....  as it was yesterday and the day before... I have to go out later *ugh* *


----------



## Capt Lightning

Dry, mild, but a bit overcast.  Forecast to get a bit cooler over the next few days - around 40F.


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Frigid, icy cold! 9F this morning. ....but.... the sun is shining so that’s a good thing!


----------



## mike4lorie

Brrrrr -34 with Windchill... Frostbite weather...


----------



## Liberty

mike4lorie said:


> Brrrrr -34 with Windchill... Frostbite weather...


Now that's what I call "tundra" weather!


----------



## Pinky

-8C and beautiful snowfall for most of yesterday. Gorgeous sunshine and -6C today. Just had to drive
carefully, but I've always loved a good snowfall. We're supposed to get a fair bit between Xmas and
New Year's.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Liberty said:


> Now that's what I call "tundra" weather!


No place for a Texan to visit!!!!! LOL


----------



## Liberty

Ken N Tx said:


> No place for a Texan to visit!!!!! LOL


You got that right Ken...our blood is way too thin, huh!


----------



## Sunny

MINUS 34, Mike?  Ye gads, around here we call PLUS 34 freezing!


----------



## Ruthanne

It was in the 60s yesterday here~What a great day it was.  Didn't have to wear my winter coat when I went out!  I hope it's the same today.


----------



## hollydolly

*Dreary , cloudy and 45 deg F *


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Autumn72

Marie5656 said:


> Here in western New York State, we had a pretty heavy wind storm over night.  Started here about 2 or 3 AM, went for rest of night.  I did not go out today, but saw a few branches down.  I did hear there were power outages and some wind damage in other parts of the county.  Yesterday it was raining and warm. Now it is in the 30s out.   I am just glad there was no snow with the wind.


Postal pal..... Batavia.....cold now.


----------



## Autumn72

SeaBreeze said:


> Light snow with a little rain mixed in and 35 degrees here in Co.  Grass and vehicles are white, but sidewalks and streets are mostly wet and slushy.


Old Orchard Beach sesbreeze


----------



## Liberty

In the low 60's now - high in the 70's hopefully!  We took the "pop top" old Classic Jeep out yesterday and dined al fresco...gorgeous weather for these few days,.


----------



## CJHHI29928

Supposed to be in the upper 60s for the next week. We hardly ever get snow. I would love to see a White Christmas for once.


----------



## hollydolly

*Foggy, cloudy, damp and grey..*ugh* , I prefer to have  snow... *


----------



## toffee

damp - foggy a little but will get worse '


----------



## RadishRose

47F, mostly cloudy.


----------



## Marie5656

Autumn72 said:


> Postal pal..... Batavia.....cold now.


OMG...you live in Batavia??? I grew up there. Small world.


----------



## gennie

77 and sunny.  Nights are in low 60s


----------



## peppermint

48 degrees..


----------



## Ruthanne

Turned colder again today--from in the 60s yesterday to in the 40s today but that's fine by me.  I don't mind 40s at all.


----------



## moviequeen1

Its been unseasonable warm here in Buffalo for the past week,temps in the 40's near 50 ,NO SNOW
When I took my early walk at 6:30am,it was cloudy light rain ,temp was 45
The forecast today is cloudy,spotty rain temps near 50


----------



## old medic

Long soaking rain has made the ground here like a sponge so outside or moving work is out.
But its clearing and warming... Guess ill waste the day riding motorcycle


----------



## Camper6

This is what I woke up to yesterday and it's still snowing today Dec. 30, 2019.
It's not supposed to stop till Wednesday. And with a wind some places are getting 4 foot snowdrifts.
My nephew loves it.  He gets to drive the Volvo front end loader cleaning parking lots.


----------



## toffee

well it 9c today but sunny and bitterly cold ..no winds ….


----------



## RadishRose

36°
Rain
Feels Like 28°


----------



## Pinky

7C
96% humidity
Rain in forecast
We didn't get the snow I thought we were in for .. kind of disappointed.
Well, at least the roads are safe for driving.


----------



## tortiecat

Freezing rain - good day to stay indoors!


----------



## gennie

Overcast and 75


----------



## Ruthanne

It's 39 right now, windy but not as windy as this morning when we had 40-60 mph winds.   Not too bad, could be much worse!


----------



## Butterfly

Very cold here.


----------



## Camper6

I'm starting to get a bit panicky. It's still snowing. I feel isolated because it's too hard getting out. I hope the power stays on. It snowed Sunday, and Monday all day. And forecast for Tuesday.


----------



## moviequeen1

When I went on my early walk around 6:45am,was cloudy temp was 35
Today we'll get anywhere from 1-3 inches of snow,temps dropping by late afternoon into the 20's


----------



## hollydolly

It's 2.20pm, it's drizzling and very cloudy this new years eve... I'm just about to drive my o/h over to the retail park hardware store (wickes)  to pick up some stuff  before they close at 4pm..fortunately it's not far..


----------



## Loreen

It is 49 degrees and Partly Cloudy.


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday,we got a dusting of snow here in Buffalo,high was 38
Today,snow flurries highs in the 30's


----------



## Loreen

Bright and Sunny and in the upper 40's.


----------



## Lc jones

It’s 70° with plenty of sunshine, tomorrow it will be 79°.


----------



## Ruthanne

About 37 F now.  Going to be in the 50s the next few days.  I can live with that!  ❣


----------



## moviequeen1

It will be unseasonably warm today,p.sunny/breezy highs in the mid 40's


----------



## moviequeen1

When I went on my early walk around 6:30 this morning,wore my boots because rain had change to snow,temps in the 30's
We've been spoiled here in Buffalo past couple of days,temps had been around 50


----------



## hollydolly

Glorious sunny day here, beautiful blue skies, but reallly cccccold.. . Hubs is out working on the roof of the barn, he goes back to work on Monday after a long Christmas break, so he's happy he's got some good weather to get that roof sorted out this weekend .


----------



## moviequeen1

We had a dusting to an inch of snow yesterday,it all melted,high was 40
When I went on my early walk at 6:30a,it 33 but breezy felt like in the 20's
Today's forecast,snow flurries high near 35


----------



## toffee

mild for jan -- no winds calm no rain dry --soon be spring


----------



## hollydolly

This is exactly what it looks like in London right now...this video was taken 4 days ago...but it's exactly the same now... you get the gist from the first few minutes..


----------



## moviequeen1

Its been a cloudy day with peaks of sun here in Buffalo,temps in the mid 30's


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Sun off n on today, it’s now 36F at 4:50 pm snow expected at 10pm low will be 26 Tonigh!!


----------



## oldman

Snowing here in PA since about noon.


----------



## PopsnTuff

Same here @oldman in Virginia....just luv it....stopped about an hour ago....all is white and peaceful...


----------



## moviequeen1

forecast is for 'snow squalls' for parts of WNY between 8- 10am,temps in 30's,will plummet by the afternoon into the teens. I'll believe it when I see and feel it


----------



## Lvstotrvl

A dusting of snow last night,  with more on the way this afternoon. Going into the 20’s tonight. Supposed to be low 60’s this weekend.... fat chance in that, I live in New England!!


----------



## drifter

It's a beautiful sunshiny day. Temperature is 60 degrees, the wind is blowing out of the south at 25 to 30 MPH. Humidity is
24%. The wind will pick up as the afternoon wear on with gusts approaching 40MPH. A slight bit of dust in the air, otherwise
an almost perfect day.


----------



## AnnieA

Beautiful day.  62° F and sunny.   About to head outside and spray a primer coat on a furniture project.


----------



## Capt Lightning

After a few mild but breezy days, it's turned cold again.  Temp forecast to be around freezing today, but picking up by the weekend.  Cold or not, have to go to town to do some shopping.


----------



## Ruthanne

It's 22 F here with the wind chill at 12 F.  Can't seem to get my feet to warm up.  Better turn the heat up more.


----------



## Lvstotrvl

It’s 19 F here with the wind chill at 9 F high is supposed to be 34


----------



## moviequeen1

This morning started out cold,18,sun came out and warmed things up quickly.
It was partly sunny day here in Buffalo,temps near 40-NO SNOW LOVE IT!


----------



## Ruthanne

It's around 40 f and going to get into the 50s with a warmer weekend.  It's raining, too.


----------



## Gemma

29º F with freezing rain right now.  Suppose to warm up to the low 40's today.


----------



## Manatee

Right now it is 80F.


----------



## hollydolly

It was a high of 7 deg c here today , and I was out early this morning and it was very cloudy but  didn't feel cold. Around mid-day the sun came out and then I was too warm with my coat on... .

It's 9.45pm now, and it's 3 deg C....38 deg F..


----------



## squatting dog

Waiting to see if we get hit with tornado's.


----------



## RadishRose

squatting dog said:


> Waiting to see if we get hit with tornado's.


  Please be careful!

We're at a warm 48F and cloudy.


----------



## bingo

Instead of ice and snow...we got rain....lots of it....better than  the ice


----------



## AnnieA

squatting dog said:


> Waiting to see if we get hit with tornado's.



In that same path here...


----------



## Ken N Tx

bingo said:


> Instead of ice and snow...we got rain....lots of it....better than  the ice


So did we!!!! Power out for 4 hours!!!..
.


----------



## rkunsaw

I heard the sirens, turned on the tv, but tv was out then checked my phone.sure enough we had a tornado warning.Dark out with strong wind and heavy rain, TV finally came on and showed a tornado on the ground just about a mile south of us.It went around us so we're okay

High temp yesterday 68F High expected today 34F


----------



## hollydolly

It started off grim, dull and cloudy typical drab winters' day, I even had to have the light on in the kitchen at 8 o'clock this morning... but now at mid-day the sun has arrived, and as I sit here by the window, it's really feeling very warm. ☀


----------



## hollydolly

Thinking of you all in the path of the tornadoes and praying that it will not touch you at all... be safe... , and keep us updated please..


----------



## moviequeen1

When I went on my early morning walk at 6:40,it was  50
today will be another unseasonably warm day,cloudy with rain on/off temps near 60


----------



## moviequeen1

saying prayers for those in the path of tornados,hope you don't lose power or damage to your homes


----------



## bingo

Ken N Tx said:


> So did we!!!! Power out for 4 hours!!!..
> .


I saw where the winds were gonna  blow...i dread power outages!


----------



## AnnieA

hollydolly said:


> Thinking of you all in the path of the tornadoes and praying that it will not touch you at all... be safe... , and keep us updated please..



The worst of the storm front just passed through here, but radar looks like we have several hours of heavy rain with some lightning still to come.  No tornado warnings here and power is still on.   Looks like tornadoes struck in the night from Louisiana all the way up to Missouri though.   And southeastern states to the east of us are at high risk throughout the day as the front moves east.


----------



## hollydolly

Sad for others who will be affected by the storm Annie but thank goodness you've escaped the worst of it...


----------



## squatting dog

tornado's missed us, but heavy rain has flooded everywhere around us. Lightening show was awful early this morning 12 to 4 am. Neighbor took a near direct hit. (took his tv, fridge, and well pump).  power was out for a while, but, back on. Now, looks like ice/snow is headed our way.  Desert trip is starting to look better by the hour.


----------



## Ruthanne

67 degrees here.  Going back down starting tonight into tomorrow.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Got 1 to 3 inches of white stuff!!! North of Dallas...


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Don M.

The worst storm of the Winter, so far, just passed through here.  Thursday, it was sunny and 60 degrees, then yesterday we had 3 inches of rain, followed by freezing rain all night, and almost 5 inches of snow today.  Right now, the temp is in the teens and falling.  I guess tomorrow will be a day of bundling up and clearing snow.  The forecast says Sunny and warmer starting tomorrow afternoon, and I hope they are right....it's stuff like this that makes me look forward to Spring.  
However, judging by the reports on the news, we fared much better than some parts of the country....no tornadoes, etc....and I imagine the news in the next day or two will have major events occuring as this mess moves further East.


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday,we hit a new record high 67,felt like spring
This morning,we had high wind warning for most of WNY started at 4am-11am,winds gusting to 50 mph or higher.The temps were in the 30's
Marcia's husband,Dave picked up at 8am to head to our early church service at 8:15 Marcia was going to the later one at 10:30.As we were driving we noticed a tree had been toppled over because of all the heavy rain we've had yesterday,windy condtions. When we got out of church,winds had subsided somewhat Areas south and north of Buffalo e.g Hamburg and Niagara County really got nailed with the rain&wind
My plans for rest of the day,read local paper and may go for afternoon walk


----------



## moviequeen1

Our unseasonably warm weather continues,Sun the high was 50,yesterday it hit 42
When I went on my early walk this morning at 6:45,it was 35
Today will be p.sunny temps in the low 40's.
Its nice not wearing boots for a couple of days


----------



## hollydolly

*Howling winds and lashing rain...... ⛈*


----------



## Camper6

I'm really sick of the snow.  It's a real pain and you can hurt your back shovelling to get your car out of the parking lot.


----------



## Gary O'

A bit o' snow here, but up the hwy to the cabin?

It ain't lettin' up


----------



## RadishRose

Pretty mild lately for this time of year. Above freezing mostly and last week 50's and 60's!
38 F today and partly sunny.


----------



## squatting dog

calling for the 70's today. Might be a good day to take the top down and go for a spin.


----------



## JustBonee

It was 80 yesterday in Houston,   and with high humidity  ....   not so much like winter around here. 
I only look forward to being able to turn the A/C off at some point!


----------



## moviequeen1

It was p. sunny here yesterday high was 51,one more day of unseasonable warm weather,temps today in 40's
'lake effect snow' returns for weekend


----------



## charry

it hasnt stopped raining, and the wind is terrible 80mph.....
caused some damage last night....


----------



## hollydolly

Sorry about the damage you've got Charry.... 2 new fence panels and a repair to the brick wall is all you need ( I presume it's your fence)

It's been the same here with  torrential rain and storm force winds for a couple of days.  I could hardly here the tv last night for the noise of the wind howling down the chimney

However today the wind has calmed down a lot, it's sunny, although interspersed  with some light showers.. No damage around my house or fences thank goodness..


----------



## Lvstotrvl

Nice n sunny here with temperatures in the high 40’s


----------



## charry

hollydolly said:


> Sorry about the damage you've got Charry.... 2 new fence panels and a repair to the brick wall is all you need ( I presume it's your fence)
> 
> It's been the same here with  torrential rain and storm force winds for a couple of days.  I could hardly here the tv last night for the noise of the wind howling down the chimney
> 
> However today the wind has calmed down a lot, it's sunny, although interspersed  with some light showers.. No damage around my house or fences thank goodness..






   Thankyou for the Quote holly.....      i ll pass that onto the builders....


----------



## hollydolly

charry said:


> Thankyou for the Quote holly..... i ll pass that onto the builders....


 oh I didn't mean that  is ''all you _need_''...I meant it's ALL you need as in the ''last thing'' you need...


----------



## pleinmont

It is sunny but breezy here today.


----------



## charry

hollydolly said:


> oh I didn't mean that  is ''all you _need_''...I meant it's ALL you need as in the ''last thing'' you need...





yep, i dont need more hassles, as ive enough to contend with .......
i understand what you meant holly xx


----------



## Ruthanne

Gray sky, windy, rain, blech...


----------



## hollydolly

Ruthanne said:


> Gray sky, windy, rain, blech...


 Same here...and dark now !!


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> Same here...and dark now !!


I find it on the depressing side.  I'd like a little sun please.


----------



## Autumn72

hollydolly said:


> 48 deg F....  here in London ...feeling cold in the wind, and threatening to rain...


I saw a dvd movie on England how it was the Romans or likely the Vikings that gave up their conquering spirits against taking England into their continued fight for a take-over because of the weather there. Too much rainy cold foggy days. Depressing the soldiers to beg to return to their own MOTHER country.
The Vikings........then again Rome's weather was much better.


----------



## hollydolly

Autumn72 said:


> I saw a dvd movie on England how it was the Romans or likely the Vikings that gave up their conquering spirits against taking England into their continued fight for a take-over because of the weather there. Too much rainy cold foggy days. Depressing the soldiers to beg to return to their own MOTHER country.
> The Vikings........then again Rome's weather was much better.


 how many hundreds of years ago was this?  the Vikings  were from Denmark predominately and their weather is exactly like ours to this day... 

_Southern_ Italy is hot, but that's the continent ..Rome in particular has very short summers with a typical high of 90 degrees, but their winters are long cold and wet!!

Believe me I've lived and worked  in Italy and visited Denmark on a couple of occasions along with several other Scandinavian countries ...


----------



## Autumn72

hollydolly said:


> how many hundreds of years ago was this?  the Vikings  were from Denmark predominately and their weather is exactly like ours to this day...
> 
> _Southern_ Italy is hot, but that's the continent ..Rome in particular has very short summers with a typical high of 90 degrees, but their winters are long cold and wet!!
> 
> Believe me I've lived and worked  in Italy and visited Denmark on a couple of occasions along with several other Scandinavian countries ...


It was the Romans they had enough of rainy non stop deary weather. Here where I am it's cold snowy yukky weather  yet more sunny days than England. And I like England


----------



## SeaBreeze

A little bit late, but please see the new weather thread for this year, 2020....thanks! 

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/2020-hows-the-weather-by-you.45765/


----------

